# Tim's dark side log!



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Hurrah! :lol:

After much nervousness this morning and forcing my *nurse* girlfriend to read every word on 'how to jab', even though she's given 100s of jabs in her job, i am now officially not a natty! 2ml of Sust in my bum and 10mg dbol in my tum. Bring on the next 10 weeks and some amazing results - hopefully.

How i stand today, height 5ft 11", 13 stone 8lbs, age 28. Not really one for posting pics online but i might post some at some point through the log.

Been training for about 5yrs, maybe a little more, seriously for most of this time, however i've been interrupted along the way by a broken neck and a badly broken arm - seperate incidents both resulting in a fair amount of time off. As a result of the arm break and an NHS f*ck up my bench is fairly weak in comparison to the rest of my lifts, but hopefully that'll keep improving slowly.

Anyway, can't really think of what else to put, training legs in about 45mins so i'm looking forward to that. Staying off the drink for the duration of my dbol kickstart will be tough as i drink quite regularly, although not large amounts, but i'm not willing to risk my health so i won't be drinking on cycle.

Cheers, hope some of you will contribute and i look forward to some good discussion along the way. :beer:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Forgot to include cycle info.

Wk 1-4: dbol @ 30mg ED

wk 1-10: sust @ 500mg per week

wk 13: PCT clomid 100/50/50/50 and novla 40/20/20/20

Have adex and proviron in case they're required.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck mate:thumbup1:

You gonna post workouts/diet up?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope it goes well mate, will be good to compare results as i just started yesterday too - got my own journal in this section too.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Good luck mate:thumbup1:
> 
> You gonna post workouts/diet up?


Yes mate, don't mind posting that stuff up. Will start today post workout.



Willie said:


> Hope it goes well mate, will be good to compare results as i just started yesterday too - got my own journal in this section too.


Nice one Willie, i'll have a look for your journal and keep an eye on it as we go along.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Generally my diet will be:

0730: 4 scrambled eggs on 2 whole toast and 50g reflex instant whey with 5g glutamine

1030: 100g oats, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, 50g reflex instant whey 5g glutamine, banana

1130: 25g nuts, apple

1200: train

1300: 50g reflex instant whey, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1330: tuna sandwich on grainery bread with mixed salad-big helping of tuna

1600: 2 x salmon fillets/1 chicken fillet with small portion rice, veg

1900: generally same as above, couple of times per week fillet steak and potatoes

2200: reflex casein protein shake, 400ml milk, 5g glutamine, 25g whole nuts or leftover chicken/salmon

Also taking 2 x multi-vits, 5g fish oils, 3 x digestive enzymes and probably other stuff that i've forgot to add.

Drink a minimum of 3 litres of water per day, have 5+ fruit/veg per day, although probably more fruit than veg if i'm honest.

Anyway, time for legs now


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Tim, carbs after training mate!

Your wanting to grow mate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Tim, carbs after training mate!
> 
> Your wanting to grow mate.


Agreed, I have a couple of banana's before the pwo shake


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: I forgot to put my post training meal in, now edited.

Is there an 'i'm a dick' smiley??? 

Had a woeful legs session today, normally train in the gym in work but no work today due to bank holiday so went to the one in my apartment building, which i normally just use for morning cardio. Knew beforehand that they'd no barbell etc but they have a smith machine so planned to use that. Few stretches and i go to pile on the weights for squats and what have they got in total weights for the smith machine - 85kg worth of plates :lol: Bar is 10kg so 3 sets of 95kg squats later i moved on to the leg extension, plates on it go up to 120kg, 3 x 10 at that, 3 x 10 hamstring machine thing and a few lunges and that was that, time to lie in the jacuzzi and reflect on a sh*te workout!

Diet today has been ok, not the normal as i've been off work, had 100g oats, 50g reflex instant whey, 5g glutamine and a banana for breakfast, followed by 3 scrambled eggs on toast before the gym, 50g instant whey, 5g glutamine PWO and about to have 2 salmon fillets, rice and veg now.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

T.F. said:


> :lol: I forgot to put my post training meal in, now edited.
> 
> Is there an 'i'm a dick' smiley???


Tim, diet could do with some tweaking here and there, but i think its best your honest like you have been, and posted up what your following :thumbup1:

Buy some Udo's oil and add 10-15ml to a few meals throughout IMO, or extra virgin olive oil is cheaper and same thing more or less...

Hope you enjoy the cycle bud, 1st ones always the best  :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input Jimmy, i'm still learning as i go here so i'm happy to listen to whatever advice people have to offer along the way. I'm slightly restricted in diet terms due to work, and am considering preparing some meals beforehand, so it might change along the way.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i will be following this thread as you seem like a good guy tim, im interested to know which part of your arm did you break? I ask as i broke my humorus at xmas and getting back to what i had is a HARD slog. You have similar stats to myself also.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I broke my left arm, above the elbow, i think that's the humurous although i'm not entirely sure. The NHS put me in a cast and kept me in it for 4 months, even though there was no sign of healing occuring, therefore i should have had an operation. All this time i couldn't shower so had to manage by washing at a sink, one handed, it was bloody awful. Eventually they declared my break 'non-union' which meant i would need surgery, so they took the cast off in order to mobilise my elbow joint prior to surgery. 2 weeks of this and out of the blue the bone started healing, so everyone thought this was great. However, when the bone healed, my arm was twisted and mis-shapen, which meant i couldn't bench at all with that arm. Obviously i was unhappy with this deformity so eventually i had surgery and got the problem fixed, however this was some 18 months down the line, i still haven't regained full ROM of my elbow joint and am still working on getting back the size on my left side as a result. Thanks NHS!

Anyway, enough of that sob story, and onto another..........my ass hurts! :lol: Not looking forward to playing football with this PIP at lunch, think i'll need to knock football on the head through my cycle, that's fairly apparent now.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one mate, subcribed! :thumbup1:

Good luck with it :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Football cancelled, thank f*ck for that! 

PM cardio this evening before last meal, help avoid the bloat as much as possible. 45mins X trainer.

Diet so far today

0800: 100g oats, 50g instant whey, 5g glutamine, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, banana

1030: 2 toast, 2 boiled eggs, apple (hate the work canteen, this meal changes from tomorrow)

1300: chicken + pasta salad, salmon and mixed salad sandwiches on whole bread, strawberries


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

just popping in to say good luck!

now thats over with...back to business :lol:

only kidding, this'll be interesting seeing as ive never seen a pic of you :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yesterday's diet in it's entireity:

0800: 100g oats, 50g instant whey, 5g glutamine, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, banana

1030: 2 toast, 2 boiled eggs, apple (hate the work canteen, this meal changes from tomorrow)

1300: 1 x chicken fillet + pasta salad, handful of strawberries

1600: 2 salmon and salad sandwiches on wholegrain bread (meant to have shake here but forgot)

1900: 2 x salmon fillets, baby potatoes, onions and peppers

2200: 1 x salmon fillet, casein protein shake, 5g glutamine, 400ml semi-skimmed milk

Chest today at 12pm, 3rd day of dbol, feeling nothing yet but i think that's as would be expected. Hopefully it's just sneaking up on me and i'm an animal in the gym at lunchtime


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

May take a couple of weeks mate, but it'll come!! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

good luck with the cycle mate...I'm planing my first one soon so am interested to see how you get on.....oh yeah and dont forget this section is called Members Pictures...so get ya ugly mug up pronto :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Best advice I ever got (from JW) was to pin before a legs workout, keeps the PIP to

a minimum as it helps to disperse the oil quicker, not saying you won't get any but it will help:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Tel, DMCC gave me that same advice just the other day so i got my gf to do the shot on Mon morning then went and did legs straight after. Still got a bit of PIP but it's not too bad, pretty much don't even notice it unless i try to put my weight onto the area where she jabbed.

Trained chest and shoulders today, went ok, no different from normal really. Not one for lots of sets so keep it nice and simple. Possibly post cycle i might do more isolation and so on, but for now it's the main movements.

Flat bench, decline dumbbell, shoulder db press, bent over lat raises, done. Did triceps along with my leg day on Monday so no need to hit them again today.

Diet today:

0800: 100g oats, 5g glutamine, 50g instant whey, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, banana

1100: 2 whole toast, 2 large eggs scrambled.

1145: apple

1200: train

1300: 50g instant whey, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1330: chicken fillet, pasta, oinions and peppers

1630: 100g oats, 5g glutamine, 50g instant whey, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, handful strawberries

1900: unsure yet, no reply from the Mrs :laugh: 2 x salmon fillets, savoury rice, veg

2200: casein shake, 400ml semi-skimmed milk, 1 x salmon fillet


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Quick question for you guys, anyone ever experience tiredness in the early days of a cycle? I'm feeling really wrecked today, haven't done much this past few days other than working, training and just my usual life. Fell asleep on the sofa last night for about half an hour, went to bed early last night and slept pretty well but still feeling really tired today. Any thoughts?

So far taken 2ml sust on Monday and 30mg dbol ED since then.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Hola mate 

Doubt it will be the meds after 3 days BTW LOL...

I get that with dbol after 10 days or so

All the best with the cycle though

Thought about changing the semi-skimmed milk for skimmed


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

What's the reason for the milk change Mick?

Must just be a tired boy then, more sleep required!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

It's sh1tty fat in semi skimmed.

If you want decent fat go for gold top.. or do without and get skimmed.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice one, didn't know that, thanks for the advice.

Learning all the time.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Anytime mate - NP


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok, diet has been pretty good again today, still need to get some olive oil to increase the good fats though.

Playing badminton this evening so that's some cardio sorted, haven't done any all week so it's needed!

Diet today:

0800: 100g oats, 5g glutamine, 50g instant whey, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, banana

1100: 2 whole toast, 2 large eggs scrambled.

1330: chicken fillet, pasta, oinions, peppers, sweetcorn and an apple

1600: chicken fillet pieces, 50g instant whey, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1830: sirloin steak, baby potatoes, onions, peppers

2300: 45g casein, 5g glutamine, 400ml semi-skimmed milk

I should mention that my water intake daily is about 3 litres+, don't think i've mentioned that anywhere else.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Ok, diet has been pretty good again today, still need to get some olive oil to increase the good fats though.
> 
> Playing badminton this evening so that's some cardio sorted, haven't done any all week so it's needed!
> 
> ...


can't remember if your front loading with db but if you are you will need more

water mate, don't want to look like the michelin man:rolleyes: In fact I'd aim for 5 litres

even if your not.

I'm not sure your eating enough but time will tell, how many cals is that? Don't

forget to bin the semi skimmed for skimmed either, or full cream milk could be better:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

5 litres? Seriously? Yeah i'm kickstarting with db. I've read people saying that too much water is just overloading the kidneys and giving them unnecessary work to do?

Will be binning semi-skimmed milk as of tomorrow, for skimmed.

Cals wise i'm not 100% sure, could work it all out, yday was around 4k AFAIK but i really could do with working it out precisely, will do that this weekend when i've a little more time. I know that each oat shake with a bit of fruit is about 950cals.

Today's diet is definitely considerably lower cals than yday.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> 5 litres?


Thats my minimum Tim, normally hit at least 3x2L bottles, never suffered from bloat though

and tbh it becomes second nature


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah i know what you mean, i do drink a fair bit of water, probably closer to 4 litres as i drink 3 in the office and then at least a couple of large glasses at home in the evening.

Adding another litre won't be much trouble.

Just had another look over my food for today and realise it's much to low, going to start having an oat shake with fruit every afternoon, as well as in the morning, adds an extra 1k cals in there dead easy. Would have one this evening but it's a bit late in the day to bang in a load of carbs, on top of steak and potatoes for tea.

Thanks again for the input, i appreciate all the advice.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well badminton last night has well and truly fried my calves, don't normally feel this sore afterwards but i suppose it's a while since i played.

Back day today, 12pm. Was in a hurry out last night and forgot to take the last 10mg dbol so i'm just going to take 40mg today, i'm sure that won't be a big deal.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good luck with the badminton in a week or two LOL 

As you said mate get some Olive oil / Walnut oil in the shakes also - easy way to bump up the cals...

Or you thought about snacking on nuts during the day. A 100G bag is around 600cals.

You got the skimmed milk mate??


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Skimmed milk is in for today's meals 

Do snack on nuts some days, usually about 50g per day, forgot to stick that down.

Badminton isn't a regular occurence, thought i'd give it a go this week as i believe my leg/back cramps from the dbol will make it impossible in a couple of weeks.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Just noticed your Glutamine intake.....I ran out of the stuff a few weeks ago and keep forgeting to re-order...I have realy noticed the diference without it...I seem to be taking much longer to recover from each session....dont know if its just my imagination though.

Do you find it helps you recover?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Just noticed your Glutamine intake.....I ran out of the stuff a few weeks ago and keep forgeting to re-order...I have realy noticed the diference without it...I seem to be taking much longer to recover from each session....dont know if its just my imagination though.
> 
> Do you find it helps you recover?


I actually posted about it ages ago Ian, after i took a couple of week break from everything. I did a legs session, didn't bother with glutamine and suffered like nothing ordinary, the next week i did legs and took the glutamine as normal and felt considerably better. I'm definitely convinced that it really helps recovery, it certainly does for me.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I can safely say that last night will be my last badminton tournament for the duration of my cycle, i feel totally shattered today. Didn't sleep well due to adrenalin following the tournament, have stiff shoulders and back today, my back workout went shockingly, couldn't even deadlift due to lower back pain, dumbbell rows where too sore too due to shoulder pain. Ended up doing a few lat pull downs then just did some biceps and triceps and hit the showers a very frustrated man.

From now until the end of this cycle i'm going to make sure things run much more smoothly. If my work gym is closed i'll be going to another proper gym so i can do legs properly instead of having a crap session like Monday past, and any cardio will be strictly slow and steady X trainer or the like instead of marathon badminton tournaments that f*ck up the next days session!

That's it, self pep talk done, and relax!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Onwards an upwards mate


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I would try and have something more substantial than a tuna sandwich for your post workout meal mate. I try to have a steak myself.

I also wouldn't gay around with skimmed or semi skimmed milk and get normal un-tampered with milk. Animal fats are good, and it also blunts any insulin spikes :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

gay around..

LOL


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Steak isn't an option around my workout times. I train at lunchtime because it works for me and my training partner, and following training i have to go back to work. I've been toying with pre-preparing chicken the night before and having that post workout though, that or a sandwich are really the only options that i have when i've to get back into the office.

Full fat milk > skimmed milk? Is that the general consensus?

If so, that can change from tomorrow. Gaying around isn't usually something i'm into! 

Once more, i really appreciate people taking the time to offer advice


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

mick_the_brick said:


> gay around..
> 
> LOL


No offence intended mate - I think whole milk gets a bad rep and is a great food source.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> No offence intended mate - I think whole milk gets a bad rep and is a great food source.


Nah none taken mate.. read back a page or 2 and I say to go for skimmed or gold top not the garbage inbetween.

I thought the way you put it across was funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Once more, i really appreciate people taking the time to offer advice


There's be a price in the end mate... there always is :laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I knew it was too good to be true :lol:


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice thread so far bud, like your honesty. Look forward to following this Log.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks mate, update of yesterday's diet then.

0800: 100g oats, 5g glutamine, 50g instant whey, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, banana

1100: 2 whole toast, 2 large eggs scrambled.

1145: apple

1200: train

1300: 50g instant whey, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1330: tuna sandwich, mixed salad on grainery bread

1630: 100g oats, 5g glutamine, 50g instant whey, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, handful strawberries

1900: 2 x chicken fillets, little salad, 50g brazil nuts

2200: 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine, 400ml goats milk (all there was in house)


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Today, planning to have a cheat meal tonight, not sure what as yet - open to suggestions??  Had a long lie in today, been feeling totally f*cked all week so intend to get as much sleep as possible to recover this weekend, no idea why i've been so tired but hey ho, on we go.

1100: 100g oats, 5g glutamine, 50g instant whey, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, apple

1300: packet of chicken fillet pieces

1530: 4 x boiled eggs, 3 x wholemeal bread, 50g instant whey, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1800: cheat meal????

The rest is to be decided today. Think i'll do some cardio after i get my jab tomorrow morning - any thoughts on this? Probably X trainer as my shin splints are still flared up from the badminton tournament on Thursday evening.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Simple carbs after training??


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

What kind of glutamine do you use? L or peptide?

Cheat meal is totally up to you. A big dirty dominos with a bottle of coke would probably be the most calories, also a decent amount of protein.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Dominos or Nandos i think is what i'm choosing between.

Tel, i'm not 100% convinced on the simple carbs after training to be honest, there seems to be wide ranging opinion on the matter, including quite a lengthy thread that was covered on here re dextrose or oats post training - can't remember the name or i'd link you to it.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Dominos or Nandos i think is what i'm choosing between.
> 
> Tel, i'm not 100% convinced on the simple carbs after training to be honest, there seems to be wide ranging opinion on the matter, including quite a lengthy thread that was covered on here re dextrose or oats post training - can't remember the name or i'd link you to it.


 What the hell is all this talk of simple carbs and crap about????

If in doubt, you just up the dose. Simplez.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol:

I think i'll stick to the same dose for now mate, but that was invaluable insight and as always, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Today, planning to have a cheat meal tonight, not sure what as yet - open to suggestions??  Had a long lie in today, been feeling totally f*cked all week so intend to get as much sleep as possible to recover this weekend, no idea why i've been so tired but hey ho, on we go.
> 
> 1100: 100g oats, 5g glutamine, 50g instant whey, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, apple
> 
> ...


Mate i felt like sh!t 1st week of dbol and always tired and thirsty. It past after the 1St week.

Nice thread, will be folowing.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Dominos or Nandos i think is what i'm choosing between.
> 
> Tel, i'm not 100% convinced on the simple carbs after training to be honest, there seems to be wide ranging opinion on the matter, including quite a lengthy thread that was covered on here re dextrose or oats post training - can't remember the name or i'd link you to it.


Saw a bit of the thread, it is general consensus that the body needs easily absorbed

carbs straight after a hard workout, just 40 or 50g is required or 2 banana's.

Surely the body will start using protein for an energy source if carbs aren't available:confused1:

I realise the body will use fat as an energy source but was lead to believe through

what I've read, that if it craves a fuel source, then fat is no good as its too

slow for the body to make it into energy:lol:That sounds like a 5 yr old wrote it

I would like to hear an alternative theory as I'm fvcking sick of banana's:laugh:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

So what happened your neck?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Fell from the roof of a half built hotel 5 years ago mate, 3 storeys up, very fortunate to be here!

Anyway, went for 1/4 steakburger, 2 battered sausages and a gravy chip for my tea last night, along with 600ml of fat Coke!

Today i got my jab this morning then did 30mins on the X trainer followed by some Roman chair lifts for my abs, nothing major, 3 x 20 @ body weight, 10 x me+8kg, 10 x me+10kg.

Had a lie in this morning, then jab, then gym so diet today has been:

1300: 6 inch Subway Italian BMT and 50g reflex instant whey with 500ml water, banana

1530: 100g oats, 500ml full fat milk, apple

1830: 1 and 1/2 chicken fillets with 1/2 cup of rice and salad

2000: 1 and 1/2 chicken fillets with 50g nuts - might add another oat shake here???

2200: 45g casein protein, 400ml full milk

Looking at that, today's diet seems crap! Lie in then gym without food didn't help things.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Is Bishop's on Bradbury Place still open? Loved that place. Best chips in Belfast.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

That's where i got my feed last night mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I wanna go to Belfast now :cursing: Mmm Bishop's, Abrakebabra, Spudz.... Mmmmm....


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I wanna go to Belfast now :cursing: Mmm Bishop's, Abrakebabra, Spudz.... Mmmmm....


Spudz is still live and kicking too, though i think Abrakebabra has kicked the bucket!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mmm a nice greasy burger from Spudz after a night in Lavery's. God that takes me back.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yip, i hear that! Normally end up hitting Lavery's with the football lads when we're heading out, few hours of pool and banter then into town, though most of them fade off home after pool - the joys of married life!

Right, no more talking about drinking, i'm 1 week dry today! :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice work mate - see you have gone with full fat man milk too 

Keep up the good work


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: Full fat milk yes, man milk no! 

Trained legs today, had a good session, felt a bit stronger than normal and would have had a go at a PB at squats but my training partner wasn't there to spot me so i didn't want to take any risks. Got huge back cramps (don't know if that's the right descriptive term for them) in my lower back after doing SLDL so presumably that's a sign the dbol is kicking in properly now. Not sure how i'll manage to deadlift through this pain on Friday, but i'll see how it goes.

Today's diet:

0830: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1045: 2 whole toast, 2 large eggs scrambled

1230: handful of pistachio nuts, apple

1300: train

1400: 500ml water, 50g instant whey, 25g dextrose, 5g glutamine

1500: tuna and mixed salad on grainery bread

1600: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, handful of grapes

1900: 1 and 1/2 chicken fillets, salad, 1/2 cup of wholegrain rice

2130: 1 and 1/2 chicken fillets, 400ml full milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:laugh: Yeah, that just about sums up how i feel at times, never bloody done eating!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nothing wrong with man-milk.

Keep an eye on the back pumps and don't be afraid to drop the dbol if they get too severe. I don't really have any problems with dbol in that way, but other people are practically crippled.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Darren, hasn't caused me much pain other than today when i was doing the SLDL but if it does get too much i'll just drop it like you say. Was sore during and really pumping afterwards, but it went away fairly quickly afterwards so it was manageable.

As for the man milk thing, each to their own mate, i tell girls there's nothing wrong with mine so it's all good! :lol:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Fell from the roof of a half built hotel 5 years ago mate, 3 storeys up, very fortunate to be here!


Ouch!

Does it give you any bother when training?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I on the other hand was crippled by back pump on orals, try and keep em in as long as poss though

I dropped them after 4 weeks and still made big strength gains.

Whats your thinking on the simple carbs after training then??


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

BigAndyJ said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Does it give you any bother when training?


Not when training as such, but it's sore pretty much all day everyday. It's just a dull ache the majority of the time, although sometimes it does get particularly sore, especially if there's a quick change in the weather and it gets very cold overnight or something like that. I never complain about it though, the alternatives were death or paralysis so i'm incredibly lucky to have this pain everyday.

To be honest, i often say it was the best thing that ever happened to me. I was a bit of a tearaway when i was younger, had no relationship with my family and was just living life for the weekends when i was doing all sorts. When this happened my family were there for me through everything and were brilliant and it brought us so much closer as a family unit. I also realised what a f*ck up i was making of my life and got my act together so it really was a good thing in the end. 



tel3563 said:


> I on the other hand was crippled by back pump on orals, try and keep em in as long as poss though
> 
> I dropped them after 4 weeks and still made big strength gains.
> 
> Whats your thinking on the simple carbs after training then??


Yeah Tel, i'm thinking if i have to drop deadlifts/SLDL for the next couple of weeks that won't be so big an issue as i'll still have 6 weeks of them with the sust kicking in, and when the back pumps are gone after i drop the dbol.

To be honest i don't really have an actual chain of thought on the simple carbs, some days i do, some days i don't. If i can't get some food after for a little while i'll throw a scoop or two of dextrose into my PWO shake, other times i won't bother, depends how i'm feeling really. I'm wild like that! :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good lad - you are certainly getting the cals down you LOL..


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Zero DOMS from legs yesterday, clearly the drugs do work :lol:

PIP was fairly rough yesterday, much improved today though. Considering jabbing 1ml in each butt cheek from now on though as i've been fairly sore after both jabs so far.

Today's diet:

0800: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 2 whole toast, 2 large eggs scrambled

1300: large chicken fillet, pasta, onions, peppers, sweetcorn

1530: 3 x tuna and mixed salad on grainery rolls

1630: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, handful of grapes

1900: 1 chicken fillet, veg, 1/2 cup of wholegrain rice

2130: 1 salmon fillet, 400ml full milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine

Training could be a bit messed up tomorrow as i've to go to Plymouth with work. Booked myself into a hotel with a gym, but who knows what it'll actually be like when i get there. Hopefully it's decent as i don't get back until 10pm Fri night and on Sat morning i've to get up early to take my gf to run a 1/2 marathon and support her at that so i'll not be able to train Sat either, and Sun i'm taking my parents for dinner as it was both their birthday's lately. Busy busy! I'll make sure to fit at least 1 session in between now and the end of the week though, even if it means travelling to find a decent gym in Plymouth!

Edit: here's the gym, when they pass the dumbbells, check out the image through the door - is that a guy trying to bail out the window?????? :lol: Crap, just realised that's out into the swimming pool, that's not half as funny as i thought it was but i'll post this anyway so you can laugh at my stupidity!  Decent selection of dumbbells so i'm sure i can fashion a chest and shoulders routine out of that and a bench, though they don't look like they go very heavy but i'll find out soon enough i guess.

http://www.newcontinental.co.uk/virtualtours/gym2-vt.htm


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL can see what you mean about window/pool bloke. Looks like the dumbbells go upto 20kg similar to the light dumbbells at my local gym. How you finding the dbol Tim, kicking in yet?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

pez1206 said:


> LOL can see what you mean about window/pool bloke. Looks like the dumbbells go upto 20kg similar to the light dumbbells at my local gym. How you finding the dbol Tim, kicking in yet?


Without question it's kicking in, i got pretty bad back pumps yesterday when doing SLDL and am starting to get them now and again, nothing i can't deal with yet though. Noticed i felt a bit stronger yesterday in the gym, no PBs or anything yet, was hoping for a good chest day tomorrow but things might be slightly messed up with going to Plymouth so i'll see how that goes. No other sides or effects to speak of. Feeling bloated this evening but i've ate f*ckloads the past couple of days, as you can see from the log, so i think that might be more to blame. Going to watch this closely the next few days though and maybe start the adex if the bloat continues to be an issue, also going to cut down on carbs after 4pm from here on - unless anyone thinks i shouldn't???


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I think its a good idea Tim, its all a learning process tbh, I over ate on my first cycle and felt

like sh1t for a while, see how you go mate


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Zero DOMS from legs yesterday, clearly the drugs do work :lol:


Likewise, i had a good ol' leg session on Sunday too. Normally i'd be really suffering with doms today but it's barely noticeable. Although 8 days in to a test e cycle it's likely psychosomatic.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Not one of you fothermuckers missed me when i was gone!

Not even going to list my diet the past few days as it's been totally crap, managed to get a shake pre flight on Wed and found a health food shop so paid £2.50 for a Maximuscle chocolate milk post gym on Wed evening but yday's diet was total crap, no shakes, moderate protein intake and today's will be much the same. Stuck out in an office in the middle of nowhere. Will make up for it this weekend though, looking forward to getting back to normality when i get home tonight!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Back to normality today, thank God for that, diet was f*ckin awful in Plymouth but can't do much about that now.

Just wanted to update last nights cheat meal, simply because it was bloody excellent. Had 'the trio' in a restaurant I took my parents to, as it was both their birthdays recently. The trio consisted of fillet steak, battered cod, breaded chicken fillet, peas, tobacco onions, champ, pepper sauce AND a side order of your choice. Hell of a lot of eating but it wasn't half good!!!

Legs today at 1pm, looking forward to that, although my training partner has decided that he's going to play football on Monday nights from now on, instead of training legs on Monday, which is a bit of a c*nt for me as I've no spotter now on legs day. Got the feeling he'll probably end up pulling out altogether soon, I hate not being able to get a reliable training partner, it does my head in at times I've got to say!

Did 1ml in each cheek last night instead of the usual 2ml in 1 cheek and got a lot less PIP today, so I think that's the idea from now on for me.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Aw...

I missed you mate cried myself to sleep since you were gone LOL....



Prep is the key if working away - I work away most weeks TBH.

Also powdered meals come in handy when working away.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I missed you too Timywimy......I know exactly what you mean about unrealiable training partners...the last 2 I had were both a waste of space...so train on my own now but usualy manage to get someone to spot for me when needed....I used to get realy frustrated with them, they just were'nt into it like I was


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

That's the problem i have, thought the last one was a keeper though, but hey, plenty more fish in the sea and all that :lol:

Think if/when i buy a house with the gf i'm going to move gyms, training in the work gym is fine but it's lacking some equipment and if i'm not there with a training buddy there's fair chance there'll be nobody there to spot me - healthy civil servants eh!

Better gym, more people, hopefully bump into someone who trains same days as i do and then things can move on from there.

Reps to you kind gents for missing me though, it's nice to know i'm loved :laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Amazing how many training partners miss legs day

Hows the weight going Tim, any PB's yet?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Weights are going well Tel, up 20kg in squats, although i think i could have done better than i was before, but with lack of partner it makes you worry about going heavy. Haven't had a chance to do a proper back day since the dbol would have kicked in so i'll see how that is this Friday, chest day last week in the hotel gym wasn't too bad either, but given that it's not my normal gym i don't like to measure how i did in comparison there, although my lifts were up a bit then too. Once again, no DOMS from a heavy leg day, i might stay on forever 

Yesterdays diet:

0900: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1045: 2 whole toast, 2 large eggs scrambled

1230: apple, banana

1300: train

1400: 50g instant whey, 25g dextrose, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1500: chicken fillet, pasta, onions, peppers

1630: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1830: lasagne, large portion of salad

2130: 50g whole pistachio nuts, 450ml water, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine

Off work today, not long up, heading to do some cardio and then need to get eating!!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Bloody hell, i will NOT be lying in late then doing fasted cardio again, came home, no milk to make a shake, no other food, gf took my oats down to her mum's at the weekend for me but didn't pack them and bring them back, had to walk to Tescos, thought i was going to pass out along the way, pains in my stomach were unreal! Lifted a Snickers when i went in the door of Tesco and started eating it as i was walking around!! Thankfully all sorted now, time to start banging in the calories for today!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Can't say I've noticed lack of Doms as a side effect:confused1:

Glad things going well for you Tim, keep it up mate, off to Carribean on Thursday

for 2 weeks, so won't be commenting much for a few day

Expecting big things when I return:thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Now then mate 

You thought about dropping the whey down PWO and upping the carbs?? Just a thought.. 

You sorted the missus out for ****ing up on the oats?? LOL


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Now then mate
> 
> You thought about dropping the whey down PWO and *upping the carbs*?? Just a thought..


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Why drop the whey down? Out of interest? Up the carbs, say 2 scoops instead of 1, i.e. 50g dextrose?

Yesterday's diet wasn't brilliant, bit too much crap ate but these things happen - that said, i'm only referring to eating a packet of southern fried chicken mini fillets so worse things have definitely happened.

Missus will get sorted tonight Mick 

Had a great chest/shoulders session today, weights aren't up massively but things seem so much smoother and controlled, did hit few PBs though so i'm happy with how things are going.

Think i might keep the dbol in weeks 1-6 instead of just 1-4. Had initially planned on 4 weeks as i thought it would be tough enough to avoid boozing for 4 weeks, but to be honest i've found it pretty easy. If anything it's kept me even more focused and dedicated to my training.

Tel, have a brilliant time on your holiday mate, reps your way to make it all the more enjoyable


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

PWO is a time when your muscle glycogen needs replenishing..

You can achieve this from prioritising carbs PWO rather than Protein during this window.

I would go with 60G carbs and 30G whey to start with mate.

See how it works for you.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Did a.m. cardio again this morning, finding it a bit tougher due to aches and pains from the dbol, and my shin splints are pretty crucifying too, even when just walking to work, but i guess that's the price you pay. 45mins X trainer, 130bpm the whole time, 600 cals burnt.

Yesterday's diet:

0830: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 2 whole toast, 2 large eggs scrambled

1145: apple

1200: train

1300: 50g instant whey, 25g dextrose, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1400: 2 slices grainery bread, tuna, lettuce, onion

1600: 50g pistachio nuts

1730: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1900: large chicken fillet, mixed leaf salad

2130: handful cashew nuts, 450ml full milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Today's diet, have ran out of protein powder in work and forgot to bring some in so that was a f*ck up on my behalf - i'll sort out the missus for it later :lol:

0830: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 100g oats, banana

1030: 2 whole toast, 2 large eggs scrambled

1300: southern fried chicken sandwich on grainery bread, light spreading coleslaw

1530: 50g pistachio nuts, large apple

1730: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1900: 2 x salmon fillets, mixed leaf salad

2130: handful cashew nuts, 450ml full milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine

Not as good today as i have been lately, also had a caramel square as one of hte girls in work bought buns and i couldn't resist - will i get fat now? I'm really worried as i don't want to end up obese and i know you shouldn't eat this stuff when on cycle. Please help, please. [/newbie] :lol:

Anyway, check in with you guys later, off home to mix me up a nice shake :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

On the shin splints..

You could try extra potassium in your diet (bananas)

and supplementing with Taurine this will help somewhat.

Taurine needs to be over 5G ED.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

hi Tim!

Thanks for the well wishes in the journal, wanted to repay the favour. How are you finding your cycle so far in terms of expectations?

Good source of potassium is dried apricots, or if you dont want more carbs then try a little pinch of Lo-salt. Its 66% potassium by weight and quite cheap.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice lads, will up the potassium intake and consider the taurine, to be honest it's not bothering me too much as i don't have that far to walk to work and i'm just making sure that i don't do any extra walking.

Found out today that deadlifts while on the dbol are going to be a non starter, did 8 reps with 100kg just to warm up today and the back pumps were insane so that put an end to that! Pull downs, chins and rows were no problem though so i'll make up for the lack of deads once i drop the dbol.

It's early days yet in terms of expectations, lifts are up on everything so i'm pleased with that, i may be slightly bigger than i was beforehand, but i've not weighed myself so i'm not 100% sure on that front and am basing it only on how my clothes feel - i'm only 19 days into things though.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds good. Ill be watching with interest.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Drop the dbol. It's clearly holding you back.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm, that's something to think about, but this is the last week of the dbol (if i go with my original plan) and i'm quite liking it, although it's holding me back in a couple of exercises but i can make up for them in the next couple of months.

Diet over the weekend was fairly good, had fish and chips on Sat night and then was out for dinner last night so had 2 cheat meals, but some people have an entire cheat day so i can't see this being a particularly big deal.

Got some mad thing going on with my nose at the minute where my septum is really killing me, dead tender and stuff, no idea what that is all about. Don't expect that it's gear related but it's p*ssin me off so just thought i'd vent my frustrations about that a bit!

Hope y'all had a good weekend, i've not touched a drop of booze now in 4 weeks and feel great for it this Monday morning :beer:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good going pal - keep it up


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Having a shower in the changing rooms after legs today, few of the boys i usually play football come in, not seen them in a couple of months, one of them says 'f*ck me Tim, have you been on the roids?'

I must be doing something right! :thumb:

On a less positive note, was squatting in the crappy gym that i train in today on the smith machine (only option) and the f*cking thing nearly toppled! Less than impressed with that, not sure what i'm going to do now. I've emailed them to complain about it and they've said they'll try to get it secured, but that's not too handy in the interim period. :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Seriously Tim, if the back pumps from the dbol are that bad, drop it. It won't make a massive difference in the long term.

Nice to get compliments


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Having a shower in the changing rooms after legs today, few of the boys i usually play football come in, not seen them in a couple of months, one of them says 'f*ck me Tim, have you been on the roids?'
> 
> ...


I hate smith machine squats Tim- pulled a disc on it once- and it was the first time i'd squatted on it.....compliments ROCK....good on ya pal:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice of you to pop by Thomas, not before time i might add 

Well yesterday's diet was a bit messed up because i spent all day in the car house hunting with the gf, touring the greater Belfast area! Seen a couple of nice houses though so i guess it'll all be worth it if we get a nice pad. Still managed to keep it relatively high protein content so i suppose that's not too bad. Everyone can slip up now and again.

Chest today at 12pm, can't wait. Also, got my Reflex choc mint instant whey, really nice i have to say, wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

One day's diet won't affect things on the greater scale fella...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

BTW - agree with DMCC.. maybe time to drop the dbol


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:crying: But i like the dbol! :laugh:

Ok lads, if that's your advice then you boys know more than me so i'm going to run it until the end of this week and then drop it off, as that was the original plan anyway. That should mean that i'll not be getting the pumps by next Friday and therefore should hopefully be back in the deadlift game then.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> :crying: But i like the dbol! :laugh:


Junkie :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Whoop whoop (as they say in Facebook land), 2 days in the gym, 2 compliments. Today's was 'you're really filling out in the chest and shoulders lately' :bounce:

Really does make it all worthwhile. My gf always tells me things like that if they're happening, but she'd tell me my head was chocolate if she thought that's what i wanted to hear, so it's nice to hear it from other people with no hidden agenda! (i.e getting the Tim love) :lol:

Again, every positive has to have a negative, i don't think i can keep pushing the weight up on the bench press, it really hurts my arm, right at the fracture site. It's obviously not doing any harm and the fracture is well healed now 2 years later, but it's painful and then effects the rest of my workout so i think i might have to stick to dumbbells for chest workouts in future.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good going with the comments mate!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Getting the Timmy Love...

Bet you have used that line a few times pal LOL


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

More than once Mick yeah :lol:

Pasta, cheers mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hows it going Mr.....


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Afternoon mate, going fine, things didn't go great last Thurs when i was in Birmingham at a meeting because the only food on offer was pure crap, rubbish sandwiches and to accompany them? Crisps, several varieties of crisps. I was then in the business lounge in the airport on the way home and again the only food available in there was junk - and loads of free booze which was murder to resist, but i stayed strong!

I can notice my aggression levels seem to be rising lately, which i can only put down to the sust starting to kick in now i'm approaching the end of week 4 of my cycle. People that cross the road and just take f*ckin ages in front of your car when they've no right to be there, they've been really p*ssin me off! Been very tempted to give a piece of my mind to some chav f*cks lately when they've been doing that.

Anyway, no point going on, just chill, deep breath :laugh:

Legs tomorrow, looking forward to it, had a nice quiet weekend again. Really enjoyed being off the booze to be honest, felt great for it and have also saved a packet. Friends birthday this week though so might have to have a few on Friday night, though i really won't be going on it hard.

:thumbup1:

PS thank f*ck that slimcut is banned, he didn't half melt my head! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Afternoon mate, going fine, things didn't go great last Thurs when i was in Birmingham at a meeting because the only food on offer was pure crap, rubbish sandwiches and to accompany them? Crisps, several varieties of crisps. I was then in the business lounge in the airport on the way home and again the only food available in there was junk - and loads of free booze which was murder to resist, but i stayed strong!
> 
> I can notice my aggression levels seem to be rising lately, which i can only put down to the sust starting to kick in now i'm approaching the end of week 4 of my cycle. People that cross the road and just take f*ckin ages in front of your car when they've no right to be there, they've been really p*ssin me off! Been very tempted to give a piece of my mind to some chav f*cks lately when they've been doing that.* ...just a stae of mind Tim:thumbup1:*
> 
> ...


 Amen to that!!


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

lol at the slimcut comment mate...

Your doing well by the sounds of it keep it up and keep us up to date :thumb: ..You gonna be posting progress pics after the cycle matey?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Might fire up some pics post cycle yeah, though tbh i'm not really one for posting pics on the internet. If i look amazing though, it'll be hard to resist, and i fully expect i'll look amazing as i usually do! :lol:

Disclaimer: the above is posted for humour purposes only, at no point in my life have i ever looked amazing!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Might fire up some pics post cycle yeah, though tbh i'm not really one for posting pics on the internet. If i look amazing though, it'll be hard to resist, and i fully expect i'll look amazing as i usually do! :lol:
> 
> Disclaimer: the above is posted for humour purposes only, *at no point in my life have i ever looked amazing! *


Awwwwww Timbo...ur a fox and u know it:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

So back on track today pal??


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes Mick, back on track today, Mon - Fri is generally easy, particularly when i don't have to go away for meetings or anything! Last night though i did find myself saying to my gf 'wouldn't it be easy just to be fat f*cks, order in a big pizza, drink coke and not have to worry about cooking and cleaning up' but my head is back in the right place now. Think being super dedicated for so long is starting to grind on me a little, but i'm not going to f*ck things up. Took some pics last night, need to get them uploaded onto the PC to see if i can notice much change - hopefully i can and that will be good inspiration for me 

On another note, made another offer on a house we fancy, don't think it'll be accepted but worth a punt. The stress of this house hunting is melting my head a bit too i have to say!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I travel 80% of my time TBH...

Just needs lots of prep 

I fly alot also and live on beef jerky / MRP's etc..

Good luck with the house BTW


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

20 rep squats.

OH MY GOD!!

My legs are completely fried, thought i'd have a go at 3 sets of 20 reps today, only put 100kg on the bar and failed at 17 reps in my last set. Absolute murder! Extensions and everything afterwards suffered and i can feel the burn even still as i'm sat here at my desk!

Though i must say, i f*ckin love this feeling! :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good lad - about time you stopped fu.cking about LOL...

How's the eating going today??

Dbol dropped yet??

With the test - you like a dog with 2 co.cks yet??


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Eating is going good, diet is pretty much the same thing every day, i'd stopped posting it as i kinda thought you boys would get bored looking at it, but saying you're missing it mate, i'll post it just for you :lol:

I've added an extra egg in the morning too - i know, i'm mental! 

0800: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 2 whole toast, 3 large eggs scrambled

1245: apple, banana, cup of coffee

1300: train

1400: 25g instant whey, 50g dextrose, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1500: 2 slices grainery bread, tuna, lettuce, onion

1600: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1900: 2 x salmon fillets, mixed leaf salad drizzled with lemon and olive oil

2130: 1 x salmon fillet, 450ml full milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine

Along with the usual 2 x multi-vits, 5g fish oils, and 3 x digestive enzymes.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm missing it llllllloooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg time mate..

Nah helps keep you focused on it


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

True mate, plus you guys are able to point out anything that needs adjusting which has been a great help along the way so i'll keep on firing it up for your advice.

Good call Mick 

On the test front, i've not been too bad, was full of beans the second and third week, not so much last week though.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

you dropped the dbol yet??


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Decided to do one more week of it so that the sust would definitely have kicked in by the time i dropped the dbol off - do you hate me now?? :crying:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL..

Nah upto you mate - I could never hate you big boy LMAO


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Aaaaawwwwww shucks :wub: :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yoohoo got any muscles yet timmy ?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: 1 or 2 Em, i'm told it'd be hard to function without them


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

T.F. said:


> :lol: 1 or 2 Em, i'm told it'd be hard to function without them


*I MEAN BIG'UNS BABY* :thumb:


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

good log mate, just read the lot. will follow it through see how you get on.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Jem said:


> *I MEAN BIG'UNS BABY* :thumb:


Growing ones, that's all i'll say for now, we'll see how they fair at the end of this journey! :bounce:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

CNPJunkie said:


> good log mate, just read the lot. will follow it through see how you get on.


Nice one mate, thanks for popping by! :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, should say, just got waxed there now and anyone who can't handle the pain of getting waxed must have a very low pain threshold, it really isn't particularly sore at all, and the rub down with soothing cream after makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hows cycle going mate? how far you in now? gains/sides?

sorry i just saw this thread, subscribed now


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cycle is going great mate, no bad sides to speak of beyond back pumps and shin splints, thankfully no signs of gyno which i think is everyone's big fear. I'm just starting week 5 so the sust should be kicking in anytime. Haven't weighed myself since i've started, but have definitely put on a bit of size as my clothes are definitely tighter.

Gains are going ok, my bench is fairly crap as a result of bad arm break/NHS cock up so i don't expect it ever to be massive, but i'll keep plugging away. Squats up 20kg, haven't been able to dead due to the back pumps so after this week i'll be onto them, i expect they'll be up as just about every other exercise is.

All in all i'm happy with how things are going so far, but there's still a long way to go until PCT so i hope to progress a lot more between now and then.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Cycle is going great mate, no bad sides to speak of beyond back pumps and shin splints, thankfully no signs of gyno which i think is everyone's big fear. I'm just starting week 5 so the sust should be kicking in anytime. Haven't weighed myself since i've started, but have definitely put on a bit of size as my clothes are definitely tighter.
> 
> Gains are going ok, my bench is fairly crap as a result of bad arm break/NHS cock up so i don't expect it ever to be massive, but i'll keep plugging away. Squats up 20kg, haven't been able to dead due to the back pumps so after this week i'll be onto them, i expect they'll be up as just about every other exercise is.
> 
> All in all i'm happy with how things are going so far, but there's still a long way to go until PCT so i hope to progress a lot more between now and then.


...how can u resist not hopping on the scales Timbo....I was all over them like a rash....what are u squatting now?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ...how can u resist not hopping on the scales Timbo....I was all over them like a rash....what are u squatting now?


Haven't got any in my apartment mate and never bother in the gym, perhaps i'll have a look in the morning when i'm down for some cardio, which i've decided i need to do a bit more of over the rest of the cycle.

Was squatting 160kg on the Smith machine to paralell (no idea if that's good, bad or indifferent), until it moved the last time! And my training partner has bailed on legs day, so i can't really go heavy on that anymore!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Haven't got any in my apartment mate and never bother in the gym, perhaps i'll have a look in the morning when i'm down for some cardio, which i've decided i need to do a bit more of over the rest of the cycle*...its prob a good thing...my weight was jumpin all over the place the first few weeks of my cycle...did my head in:whistling:*
> 
> Was squatting 160kg on the Smith machine to paralell (no idea if that's good, bad or indifferent), until it moved the last time! And my training partner has bailed on legs day, so i can't really go heavy on that anymore!


 :thumb: *...i cant squat...had 3 back surgeries...cant afford to take that chance again! Deep presses and extensions for me.*


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Text my mate there, he reckons i was doing 180kg on the squats, even better. To be honest i'm not sure so it's somewhere between 160kg and 180kg, lol. To be honest it's sore on my knees and i've played footy for years so i might be better avoiding it, but the gym i train in is really limited and doesn't have many other options, so i'll just stick with them for now.

What were your back surgeries for mate? Anything serious? If you don't mind me asking that is, i only ask because i had surgery on my neck after breaking it, and it's all connected so that stuff interests me.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Text my mate there, he reckons i was doing 180kg on the squats, even better. To be honest i'm not sure so it's somewhere between 160kg and 180kg, lol. To be honest it's sore on my knees and i've played footy for years so i might be better avoiding it, but the gym i train in is really limited and doesn't have many other options, so i'll just stick with them for now.
> 
> What were your back surgeries for mate? Anything serious? If you don't mind me asking that is, i only ask because i had surgery on my neck after breaking it, and it's all connected so that stuff interests me.


.....ive had 2 discs out and 6 injections in my spine, all down to driving a sportscar, I was too tall and the car was damaging my back all the time i was driving it- went through 5 years of pain, surgeries, last one 3 years ago....i slipped my 2nd disc doing squats on a smith, my physio told me to stop squatting all togethor,my left leg is weaker as a result...somtimes have a problem with Deads as my left leg can twist slightly when im commin up...i cant have another back surgery again, Docs wont operate on me...too risky.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, fairly serious stuff then matey, glad to hear you're ok at the minute well and hopefully you stay that way. What were you driving then you flash boy?

Did 45mins on the X trainer this morning, heart rate at 130bpm the whole way apart from a 2min burst at the end to try and hit 600cals burnt, got to 595 :cursing: Buzzing now though


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Today's diet then:

0845: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1045: 2 whole toast, 3 large eggs scrambled

1245: apple, banana, cup of coffee

1300: southern fried chicken fillet sandwich, small helping of coleslaw, on grainery bread

1545: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, apple

1830: 1 x chicken fillet, peppers, onions, salad drizzled with lemon and olive oil

2130: 450ml full milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine - and either some nuts or chicken/salmon etc

Yesterday's changed slightly in that i had steak for tea and a seabass fillet at night time - for those of you who are interested in these things (Mick, lol).

Just a quick Q, and i guess i'd have been told already if i wasn't, but do you reckon i'm getting enough calories? No idea why, this has just started to play on my mind a bit the past couple of days.

As of next week i'm changing my routine to 4 days per week, Mon - shoulders, Wed - back, Fri - chest and then legs on either Sat or Sun depending on how i'm feeling.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Today's diet then:
> 
> 0845: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana
> 
> ...


...It was a toyota Celica

I keep a food book alongside my gym book in my kit bag, good to write down ur daily food intake, I would put 300g's of protein, 3000 claories at the top of the page and minus of each meals value til I got to zero, it keeps you on course with the food intake...i found it hard to eat so much initally....would boke sometimes but soon got used to it:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: Definitely wasn't worth a sore back for a Celica, my Mrs used to drive one of those.

I'd say my diet should be well over 3k calories, the oats shakes with milk are 865 and then add a piece of fruit to that is around 1000cals a time for those. They're also close to 75g protein each. 

I'm sure i am eating plenty, i'm probably just worrying over nothing!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> :lol: Definitely wasn't worth a sore back for a Celica, my Mrs used to drive one of those*....I replaced it with a BMW 3 series M-Sport Coupe...Pimmped out 2 the max*... :thumb:
> 
> I'd say my diet should be well over 3k calories, the oats shakes with milk are 865 and then add a piece of fruit to that is around 1000cals a time for those. They're also close to 75g protein each.
> 
> ...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Only thing I would add in is some more eggs (more than 3 whole you weiner LOL).


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> *...being on a cycle made me even more obsessional about food!*
> 
> *How do u feel generally, emotional wise? Energy Levels?*
> 
> *I slept a lot and became a bit OCD with everything....*


Generally i feel pretty good, no emotional issues, no anger issues, nothing lack that. I've been feeling a bit lethargic lately, but to be honest work has been absolutely dead so when you're sat bored at your desk for long periods at a time, it's only natural that you're not feeling too energetic. I've been getting at least 8hrs sleep per night, though i try to do that anyway.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Only thing I would add in is some more eggs (more than 3 whole you weiner LOL).


Cool, when would you recommend i add them in? Scrambled is really my only option at work, can't eat more than 3 scrambled in the morning. Later in the day as well maybe? Afternoon, along with my oat shake?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah knock them in your shake raw...

I do 6 at a time in a shake.

Make sure they have the lion stamp on the shell


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

In my shake raw, the very thought makes me feel like puking! Maybe i'll try that this weekend at home, over the sink, then i might put it into practice if that's a success! Failing that, another 3 scrambled in the afternoon might have to suffice, lol.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Never got it as tight on the acid reflux front as i did today during and after my chest/shoulders session, f*cking awful, thought i was going to boke, then thought i was going to faint, then had to have a dump (don't think that was related) and thankfully just got some Rennie which have helped no end. I really need to get this sorted with the Vega testing post cycle, can't afford to be giving up a lot of foods during it.

That said, even while suffering, i increased the weights on a few exercises, what a trooper i am :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Took my dbol late last night cos i forgot about it earlier in the evening, slept absolute rubbish, went to the gym for cardio this morning and struggled like f*ck for the first 10mins, decided i was going to drop it from 45mins to 30mins, then got a second wind and managed to bash on through the whole 45mins.

Then came the dreaded weigh in on the scales, and sadly for me, since i last weighed myself in the morning, i've only gained..............................10lbs :bounce:

That made it all worthwhile this morning, i'm on an absolute high now :thumb: 5 weeks in, 10lbs gained, and the sust is only just kicking in. Considering staying on for 12 weeks now instead of 10, but i'll see how that pans out.

Man i'm in a good mood this morning now 

10lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

10lbs is good going mate, well done!! :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice gains so far mate...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

TIMBO

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice gains mate. Did you try the raw eggs yet? Its realy not that bad.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks lads, more than pleased with the gains so far 

Haven't tried the raw eggs yet, might give them a try this weekend but it really doesn't appeal to me at all!

Yesterday's diet:

0845: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1045: 2 whole toast, 3 large eggs scrambled

1300: chicken tikka sandwich, lettuce, on grainery bread

1545: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, apple

1830: 2 x salmon fillets, salad drizzled with lemon and olive oil, 3 baby pots

2130: 450ml full milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine and 1 x salmon fillet

Back today at 12pm, looking forward to it, dropping the dbol after today as well so i'll be back to deadlifts and so on next week so going to hammer the pull downs and rows today, big time! Hopefully my shin splints are gone well enough by Tuesday as i'd like to play footy - what do you reckon?


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Good work Tim. How much has your waist measurement gone up (if any at all) so far?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Back pumps are a killer aren't they mate! It will feel good being able to deadlift again


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

iopener said:


> Good work Tim. How much has your waist measurement gone up (if any at all) so far?


Waist measurements haven't changed, if anything i'd say i've lost a little round the waist, but i'd been bulking for quite a while pre cycle and had a bit of excess round the waist so the fact that things have been so clean and i've been relatively good with the cardio on cycle will have helped with that - just realised how badly that sentence reads, sorry, lol.



pastanchicken said:


> Back pumps are a killer aren't they mate! It will feel good being able to deadlift again


Yes mate, total, i get them in the back and in my shins, looking forward to dropping the dbol now and getting back to footy and deadlifts. Really miss the deads, they're my favourite exercise!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

When I did that tbol course the pumps were unreal. Deadlifting stopped after 2 weeks, shame as my strength was going up. Walking was really difficult, usually do half hour around the water front on my lunch hour, that also had to stop as my lower leg used to cramp up like crazy on even short walks!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> When I did that tbol course the pumps were unreal. Deadlifting stopped after 2 weeks, shame as my strength was going up. Walking was really difficult, usually do half hour around the water front on my lunch hour, that also had to stop as my lower leg used to cramp up like crazy on even short walks!


Exact same for me mate, i have to walk about a 10min walk to work in the morning and when i get in my shins are throbbing, had to walk a bit further to see a mortgage advisor the other day and had to stop and lean against a wall about halfway there! :lol:

Still though, that's 5 weeks dbol done now, the sust should be kicking in nicely and if i run the course for 12 weeks then i've still a lot of gains to make and plenty of deadlifting to do over the remainder of my course. :thumbup1:

Had a good back session today, all the weights up again, as seems to be the norm on almost every gym session these days!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumbup1:good to hear the weights shiftin inthe right direction TF hopin to put this right myself next few weeks joined an old school gym loads of weight and good homemade machines , lets hope the joints hold out:cursing:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Raw eggs in shakes really aren't so bad. I haven't had any for a while as injury has stopped me training, but I used to add a few to some flavoured whey with powdered oats and milk all blended up, and you wouldn't know they were in there.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Exact same for me mate, i have to walk about a 10min walk to work in the morning and when i get in my shins are throbbing, *had to walk a bit further to see a mortgage advisor the other day and had to stop and lean against a wall about halfway there! * :lol:
> 
> Still though, that's 5 weeks dbol done now, the sust should be kicking in nicely and if i run the course for 12 weeks then i've still a lot of gains to make and plenty of deadlifting to do over the remainder of my course. :thumbup1:
> 
> Had a good back session today, all the weights up again, as seems to be the norm on almost every gym session these days!


You say this like it isn't normal:confused1: :confused1: 

Hows tings, diet sorted yet, do you have a permanent tent in your trousers:lol: :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking good in the avi Tel :thumbup1:

How are things Tim?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Morning all, things are good, had the weekend off completely, had a few pints on Fri night (4), then just relaxed and had a bit of cheat food over the weekend. Wasn't too bad, Sat night had a Chinese (which was such a let down after looking forward to it all week) and then yday i had a 6" Sub in the avo and went out for dinner with the girlfriend - chicken wings to start and a 1/4lb steakburger for main course. Now ready to get back to reality this week after a nice relaxing time. Think i might need to up the cardio a bit though, seem to have a bit of a bloated belly at the minute, don't know if it's due to the weekends food, the dbol or just my diet.

Also got myself a little worried about a slight tightness in my chest which started on Saturday, but it seems to be completely gone this morning so that was obviously nothing to be concerned about. 

Oh, and my rep has suffered, i got negged by some newbie for being rude about his stupid post slagging Ronnie Coleman's Christianity. Duly negged him back, fair to say i did more damage than he did! :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Boom! Super Tim neg :lol: love it.

I will attempt to restore your reppage! 

Sounds like a nice weekend mate. I had a bit of a blow out, needed it as I'm into revision mode now, which will also mean I'll be training hard too, bring it on :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

you tried the raw eggs yet pal?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Can't face it Mick :lol: Just going to eat some more scrambled in the avo, along with my avo oat shake.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

You big weiner LOL...

6 done so far today


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll show you a big weiner!! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Morning all, things are good, had the weekend off completely, had a few pints on Fri night (4), then just relaxed and had a bit of cheat food over the weekend. Wasn't too bad, Sat night had a Chinese (which was such a let down after looking forward to it all week) and then yday i had a 6" Sub in the avo and went out for dinner with the girlfriend - chicken wings to start and a 1/4lb steakburger for main course. Now ready to get back to reality this week after a nice relaxing time. Think i might need to up the cardio a bit though, seem to have a bit of a bloated belly at the minute, don't know if it's due to the weekends food, the dbol or just my diet*...Good for you Timbo....its important to relax sometimes...plus the guilt makes you lift harder:thumbup1:*
> 
> Also got myself a little worried about a slight tightness in my chest which started on Saturday, but it seems to be completely gone this morning so that was obviously nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> Oh, and my rep has suffered, i got negged by some newbie for being rude about his stupid post slagging Ronnie Coleman's Christianity. Duly negged him back, fair to say i did more damage than he did! :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's ydays diet, last meal wasn't good and today i have zero appetite, got some really awful news last night in relation to my family, not stuff i want to talk about, but it's really affecting me at the moment. I can't think or concentrate in work, i've no appetite whatsoever, just want to sleep and can't even do that because all i have is sh*t going on in my head when i close my eyes. Man this sucks, even a bit teary now typing this and thinking about it. I'll force the food down me today though, hopefully rest better tonight and try to focus for tomorrow's session.

0830: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 2 whole toast, 3 large eggs scrambled

1300: train

1400: 25g instant whey, 50g dextrose, 500ml water

1500: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, apple

1530: tuna sandwich with lettuce, onion, on grainery bread - had to ram this in here as had to go shopping

1845: 2 x salmon fillets, salad drizzled with lemon and olive oil

2230: 450ml full milk, 45g casein protein - no food here as couldn't eat.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear that bud, hope it works out


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> Sorry to hear that bud, hope it works out


x2...hope things work out Timbo


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Stay strong Tim, hope it all works out.

On the appetite front, I am told that sipping carbonated water can get it going.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hope things work out mate


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Keep the head up mucker:thumbup1:..Hope everything turns out Ok.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you got any new stretch marks yet mate?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement lads, managed to get a decent sleep last night, have had plenty of time to digest what is going on and try and come to terms with it all so it's onwards and upwards from here really. I really appreciate the kind words though. 

Ydays diet:

0900: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 2 large eggs scrambled

1400: 'naked' chicken on white bread, just grabbed a packet sandwich

1545: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1845: 2 x salmon fillets, salad drizzled with lemon and olive oil

2130: 450ml full milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine 1 and 1/2 salmon fillets.

Back today, training partner is loaded with the cold so i'm on my own but don't need a spotter for back day so if he was going to miss a day then i guess today is a good one to miss. Deadlifts are back in play today as well as the back pumps are gone since dropping the dbol. 

Nemises, no stretch marks mate, not that i've noticed anyway, thought i seen some at my right shoulder the other day but turned out to be nothing.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry to hear about your news Tim....hope you get through it OK mate

just on the raw egg thing...I have 5 in the morning...but I blend them with oats and berries, nuts and milk....you cant taste the eggs at all...in fact I've realy come to love it


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best mate with the family stuff 

Now ... when you trying the eggs then...


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about things not being well with family Tim. Hope all is well soon.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks again for all the kind words lads, i appreciate them.

Back day yday went well, though i didn't get to do deads because i was really pushed for time and had to get back for a telekit in work at 1pm sharp - damn work!

Diet was dead on again yday:

0830: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 3 large eggs scrambled, 2 grainery toast

1300: 25g instant whey, 50g dextrose, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1400: tuna, lettuce, onion sandwich on grainery bread.

1545: 500ml full milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1845: 2 x salmon fillets

2130: 450ml full milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine, 1 salmon fillet.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yesterday's diet was spot on, today's chest session went well, though i have heartburn now and have came home and find that my packet of Rennie that was sat on the PC desk has inexplicably moved, of course i've searched all the cupboards but as is always the f*ckin way with women, it appears to not only have been moved but hidden!

:cursing:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Right, so i'm clearly a lot bigger than i was when i started this, have had loads of comments on it lately, which of course i don't like at all :lol:

Anyway, time to start getting a bit leaner i think, so i'm going to do daily a.m. cardio, 30mins on training days and 45 mins on non training days, starting tomorrow morning.

Diet has been a bit off this weekend, made sure to get plenty of cals but hasn't been from the best sources. Have to get back into the habit of still eating well at the weekend, it's too easy to get out of it. Also drank 1/2 a bottle of Sailor Jerry last night, which i've just found out is 2200 calories, along with a litre of Coke to mix, 2 cans of Guinness and a bottle of Bud, so it's no surprise that i'm bloated looking today!

:beer:

It's been quiet in this journal lately, from me and the rest of you guys, don't abandon me, pweeease


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not abandoned you (yet). Hope all is well Timbo.xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Right, so i'm clearly a lot bigger than i was when i started this, have had loads of comments on it lately, which of course i don't like at all :lol:
> 
> Anyway, time to start getting a bit leaner i think, so i'm going to do daily a.m. cardio, 30mins on training days and 45 mins on non training days, starting tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

> ...u never let us down Timbo...just face facts u love a sherry or two at the weekends


I know, i wasn't going to bother drinking again this month but i had an awful desire for it last night as my mate was coming round to watch football and my gf was heading out with her gay mate. Wish i hadn't bothered now, oh well, let the cardio commence (in the morning, tonight i'm going for dinner to get even fatter).


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Not abandoned you (yet). Hope all is well Timbo.xx


Going grand thanks big man  xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> I know, i wasn't going to bother drinking again this month but i had an awful desire for it last night as my mate was coming round to watch football and my gf was heading out with her gay mate. Wish i hadn't bothered now, oh well, let the cardio commence (in the morning, tonight i'm going for dinner to get even fatter).


u live well Tim, italian leather manbags, apartments, Dinners....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Right, so i'm clearly a lot bigger than i was when i started this, have had loads of comments on it lately, which of course i don't like at all :lol:
> 
> *Also drank 1/2 a bottle of Sailor Jerry last night,!*
> 
> :beer:


Gotta love Sailor Jerry mate, good work! :thumbup1:

Well done with the comments pal, makes it all worth while! Keep it up


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Right, so i'm clearly a lot bigger than i was when i started this, have had loads of comments on it lately, which of course i don't like at all :lol:


My heart bleeds for ya, it really does


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> u live well Tim, italian leather manbags, apartments, Dinners....


Is there any other way to live mate? Gotta be good to yourself 



pastanchicken said:


> Gotta love Sailor Jerry mate, good work! :thumbup1:
> 
> Well done with the comments pal, makes it all worth while! Keep it up


Thanks man 



iopener said:


> My heart bleeds for ya, it really does


 :lol: Sarky 

Well i managed to get my big ass up this morning and did my 30mins on the cross trainer, shoulders at lunch time, bring it on :thumbup1:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Joking aside, i got a host of attention on the recent Saturday night. It is a very good feeling, though i have to admit it left me slightly embarrassed with what some of the girls were asking me to do


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

just keeping up to date. what week is this? gains? sides? bp? etc? notes?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Start of week 7.

Gains - up 10lbs+ in bodyweight when last measured, visible difference in how i look now.

Sides - shin splints and lower back pumps while on dbol, gone days after dropping it. Nothing else.

BP - normal.

Pulse - slightly higher at rest than previously, no higher when doing a.m. cardio though.

Anything else, just ask.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Start of week 7.
> 
> Gains - *up 10lbs+* in bodyweight when last measured, visible difference in how i look now.
> 
> ...


Fook me, any bloat?? Bastard:cursing:

Well done mate


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Start of week 7.
> 
> Gains - up 10lbs+ in bodyweight when last measured, visible difference in how i look now.
> 
> ...


Update on the egg situation :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds good so far then


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Fook me, any bloat?? Bastard:cursing:
> 
> Well done mate


Hard to say on the bloat front Tel, i'm not particularly lean so it'd be hard to say. Might cut a little at the end of the cycle before PCT though, but to be honest i'm quite enjoying looking bigger in a t-shirt, lean could wait for the summer, but i'll see how i feel.



mick_the_brick said:


> Update on the egg situation :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bought 15 this morning in the shop, cooked 3 of them for breakfast. :whistling:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

I wouldnt cut close to PCT, wont get much out of it really. if you want, start with some high intensity cardio now and i can pretty much guarantee it will start melting off of you.

Really though, you have to do what you ultimately feel happy with. I like looking good in a t-shirt but not half as much out of one (same goes with the ladies ive found  )


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm already lady'd up and she loves me just the way i am [/sad] :lol:

Nah, i know what you mean, i've decided to up the cardio starting this week, and i'm starting back to footy now the shin splints are gone, so hopefully that'll make a difference in terms of bodyfat. Going to be doing a minimum of 30mins a.m. cardio a day (training days) and 45mins on non training days so i'm sure taht should see a bit of a drop.

Intervals would be ok, but i can't do running due to shin splints and don't know how well it would work on the X trainer?


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Cross trainer is weird with intervals, a bike is better. You could up the difficulty on the x-trainer for a set period of time then lower it back down again to get the HR up, that should work.

I used to really enjoy AM cardio, now i cannot stand it. I tend to do fuelled cardio instead with HIIT or some SSCV after my weights.

Makes me wonder why i have this spin bike sitting here now.......


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

....10lb Timbo.....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHHHHH!!!!

U'll be doin the fully monty in Robinsons soon....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: I've sang in Robinson's before, but i don't think they're ready for a strip tease just yet! 

Yesterday's diet:

0730: 30mins cardio on cross trainer

0830: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 3 large eggs scrambled, 2 toast

1300: train

1400: 25g instant whey, 50g dextrose, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1500: tuna, lettuce, onion sandwich on grainery bread.

1615: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1845: 2 x salmon fillets, salad

2130: 450ml full milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine, 1 salmon fillet.

Bizarrely my lats are pretty sore today, after a heavy shoulder session yesterday?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> :lol: I've sang in Robinson's before, but i don't think they're ready for a strip tease just yet!
> 
> Yesterday's diet:
> 
> ...


mine too- i did shoulders...incl front and side lat raises...Tri's...in PAIN:whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I f*ckin hate shin splints, going to go for acupuncture once i do my oral at the end of this cycle. Played footy yday and about 20mins in my right shin was just completely f*cked, this morning my legs are too sore to do a.m. cardio so i think i'm going to have to sack the footy until i get this sorted. :cursing:

Yesterday:

0730: 30mins cardio on cross trainer

0830: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 3 large eggs scrambled, 2 toast

1200: football

1400: 25g instant whey, 50g dextrose, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1500: chicken, onion, lettuce, peppers, jalapenos, cajun sauce sandwich on grainery bread.

1615: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1845: 2 x salmon fillets, salad

2130: 450ml whole milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine, 1 salmon fillet.

Much love to all :wub: xx


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Much love to all :wub: xx


Hippy :laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol:

On another note, i really hope i don't have salmon AGAIN for dinner tonight. I really am starting to get the feeling that i'm just eating for purpose, as opposed to enjoyment, although i guess that is how we all lived years ago.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Shin and back pumps ruined my football when I was on my last cycle, probably avoid Dbol next time the pain was too much


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, though i've dropped the dbol a couple of weeks ago, but i've always suffered from shin splints, although i don't think the 5 weeks dbol has helped matters.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Aahh shin splints, my lad suffers, has stopped him playing semi pro tbh

Hampered my football career as well, although I also had the problem of being sh1t


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Has he tried acupuncture? It might be worth a shot, guy i play with swears it cured him and he's never been bothered since. Worth a go Tel, don't think it's that dear, i'm going to try it.

Sounds like he could play a bit, i was asked to play for Partick when i lived in Scotland, but i was more interested in boozing Tue and Thurs night as they were student nights, instead of running up and down a pitch in the freezing winters in Glasgow!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Has he tried acupuncture? It might be worth a shot, guy i play with swears it cured him and he's never been bothered since. Worth a go Tel, don't think it's that dear, i'm going to try it.
> 
> Sounds like he could play a bit,* i was asked to play for Partick* when i lived in Scotland, but i was more interested in boozing Tue and Thurs night as they were student nights, instead of running up and down a pitch in the freezing winters in Glasgow!


Is that the club where the supporters have to bring kit & boots with them:lol:just in case

He's had acupuncture, so have I, imo its only temporary relief, always came back


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: Well we'd to bring our own boots, but at the time i think they did have kit 

Well hopefully mine works as well as his did, but i'm skeptical about that type of thing anyway, so i don't hold a lot of hope.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you get shin splints when you walk mate?

Is it along the bone, or on the side of your shin (the anterior muscle)?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Well the moral of the story concerning shin splints and football is....dont play football...its entirely gay anyway and is best avoided :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

iopener said:


> Do you get shin splints when you walk mate?
> 
> Is it along the bone, or on the side of your shin (the anterior muscle)?


I do if i'm walking a long distance or something like that yeah, could feel them twinging on the walk round to football, about 15mins, so knew it wasn't going to be a good day. Hard question to answer about the exact pain site, i would say possibly on the side of my shin more than along the bone.



IanStu said:


> Well the moral of the story concerning shin splints and football is....dont play football...its entirely gay anyway and is best avoided :thumb:


Certainly best avoided at your age anyway mate, you know what you old guy's tickers are like. :lol:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I get bad shin pumps walking the 15 mins home from the gym if i go quickly, can't imagine playing football at the moment. Walking up a couple of flights of stairs gets my heart rate up enough :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Well the moral of the story concerning shin splints and football is....dont play football...its entirely gay anyway and is best avoided :thumb:


best game in the world imo

how the fvck have you got 4000 posts in less than 6 months:confused1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> best game in the world imo
> 
> how the fvck have you got 4000 posts in less than 6 months:confused1:


And 21 million rep points, the man is a posting/rep getting machine! :lol:

I'm with you on the football though, absolutely love it, playing, watching, reading about, debating, football computer games, management sims, the lot.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> And 21 million rep points, the man is a posting/rep getting machine! :lol:
> 
> I'm with you on the football though, absolutely love it, playing, watching, reading about, debating, football computer games, management sims, the lot.


I was with you right up to computer games and management sims:whistling: :whistling:

21 million reps in 6 months:eek:

How many training related:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

TF are you using any AIs or anything on cycle? just thinking whether i need to bother


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> best game in the world imo
> 
> how the fvck have you got 4000 posts in less than 6 months:confused1:


Your to old to have an opinion :whistling:

4000 posts.....god i must post some sh!te


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I was with you right up to computer games and management sims:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> 21 million reps in 6 months:eek:
> 
> How many training related:lol:


3


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

T.F. said:


> I do if i'm walking a long distance or something like that yeah, could feel them twinging on the walk round to football, about 15mins, so knew it wasn't going to be a good day. Hard question to answer about the exact pain site, i would say possibly on the side of my shin more than along the bone.


Ie had this. I have it mainly from runing on hard surfaces. You need to stretch your anterior tibialis muscle.

Have a mooch on this, it may help you as it did me.

http://walking.about.com/od/stretching/a/shinstretch.htm

http://walking.about.com/cs/medleg/ht/htshinsplints.htm


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I was with you right up to computer games and management sims:whistling: :whistling:


Ah yes, old age, they say it catches up with all of us :lol:



BigDom86 said:


> TF are you using any AIs or anything on cycle? just thinking whether i need to bother


Dom, i have them to hand in case i need them, but haven't bothered with them so far. I've had no signs of gyno and no real bloating so i haven't felt them necessary. I'm going to do dbol for the 3 weeks between my last jab and the start of PCT so i might run an AI then to avoid any bloat at the end of my cycle.



iopener said:


> Ie had this. I have it mainly from runing on hard surfaces. You need to stretch your anterior tibialis muscle.
> 
> Have a mooch on this, it may help you as it did me.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much mate, reps your way, i'll get a read at this as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yesterday's grub:

0830: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 3 large eggs scrambled, 2 toast

1200: train

1300: 25g instant whey, 50g dextrose, 5g glutamine, 500ml water

1400: sweet chilli chicken, lettuce, red onion on grainery bread

1545: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1845: rack of pork ribs with BBQ sauce (not the healthiest, gf bought them for a treat, 1000 bad cals)

2130: 450ml whole milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine, 1 salmon fillet.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

BBQ ribs yum yum


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:laugh: Got to admit, they were bloody tasty!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Chicken for tea tonight :bounce: WWWWWOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOO Not salmon!!!  :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Chicken for tea tonight :bounce: WWWWWOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOO Not salmon!!!  :lol:


*Sunday October 18th*

TF....went out, had too many Sailor Jerries...ate too much but hey its the weekend and I deserved it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have perused your journal mate...

Some advice....

A journal is *NOTHING* without pics and vids

Even family holiday snaps, the odd funny incident, a small child like relative, Hell I would even take a p1ssed uncle at a wedding

Sort it out

Currently I cant invest my time in this journal, Am I going to tell my daughter I invested her valuble "play time" reading a boring journal without pics or even mega dosing???

As such

*IM OUT*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I have perused your journal mate...
> 
> Some advice....
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

TF...u just been bitch slapped:laugh:

jw...posting picks " isn't his style" allegedly:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

bump for pics


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I have perused your journal mate...
> 
> Some advice....
> 
> ...


Wise words oh great one, thank you for your invaluable input, i'll try my best to find some family photos for your viewing pleasure, or even a couple of my missus for you lads to perv at :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, i've been sleeping like complete sh*te every night this week, totally doing my head in, go to bed as usual, go to sleep as usual, wake up in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. I'm f*ckin knackered today and obviously not sleeping isn't good for growing. Don't really like ZMA as i don't normally dream when i sleep and feel i sleep worse when i take it, but i think tonight i'll give it another shot to see if i can get a full nights sleep.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Oh, i've been sleeping like complete sh*te every night this week, totally doing my head in, go to bed as usual, go to sleep as usual, wake up in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. I'm f*ckin knackered today and obviously not sleeping isn't good for growing. Don't really like ZMA as i don't normally dream when i sleep and feel i sleep worse when i take it, but i think tonight i'll give it another shot to see if i can get a full nights sleep.


Solution: When you wake in middle of night, accidently nudge the Mrs awake,

you can guess the next bit, sleep like a baby rest of night

:thumb: Everybodies a winner

PS. I wake 2 times a night religiously for p1ss, once at 2am and then again at 5am

always straight back to sleep


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm usually the same Tel, wake up, p*ss, back to sleep straight away but it's not been like that this past week.

Oh well, praise be for flexi time, 10mins i'm in the gym then off home after


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Some suffer with insomnia on cycle mate..

I only do on Tren cycles (most of them now LOL)

Vals do the trick


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Would that be likely to start midway through the cycle Mick? I haven't had any problems really, apart from this week. Nothing has changed either, jabbing same day, time etc. Started doing a bit more cardio but that's first thing in the morning so if anything i expected i would sleep better after that, not worse.

Maybe JW is right, maybe cardio is the work of the devil after all :lol:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

As Mick said get some vals in you fella and you will sleep like a baby:tongue:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Ive got a boatload of Melatonin here Tim. I can send you 50 free if you like?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Forgot to say on my second toilet visit last night I dropped my mobile down the toilet, after

doing the business, its now fooked :lol:

Ps before you ask I use it as a torch


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Ps before you ask I use it as a torch


Snap, dangerous game that mate :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> Snap, dangerous game that mate :lol:


I dropped mine in my lift, battery came off, bounced off the floor straight down the lift shaft!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> I dropped mine in my lift, battery came off, bounced off the floor straight down the lift shaft!! :lol: :lol:


I almost did that with my house keys in the lift in work, dropped them and seen them falling towards the gap, natural reaction was to boot them to stop them going down the shaft, so booted them out the door and then the doors closed so i had to quickly press the button and run back up two floors to retrieve them! :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

iopener said:


> Ive got a boatload of Melatonin here Tim. I can send you 50 free if you like?


Thanks for the offer mate, kind of you, but i'm hoping it'll get better soon.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Oh, i've been sleeping like complete sh*te every night this week, totally doing my head in, go to bed as usual, go to sleep as usual, wake up in the middle of the night and can't get back to sleep. I'm f*ckin knackered today and obviously not sleeping isn't good for growing. Don't really like ZMA as i don't normally dream when i sleep and feel i sleep worse when i take it, but i think tonight i'll give it another shot to see if i can get a full nights sleep.


I think you read in my journal that this was something i was having problems with too - seemed to sort itself out after 7-10 days but it was pretty brutal. Even though you're knackered you just can't drift off properly.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well what a great start to the morning, got into work and realised i've left my shaker at home over the weekend, guess i'll be eating a lot of eggs today :lol:

Had a cracking cheat day yesterday:

Oat shake and banana for breakfast

Footlong Italian BMT from Subway

Another oat shake in the afternoon

Dinner out, chicken wings to start, followed by seabass and chips with salad

1/5 tub cookie dough ice cream

:rockon:

Got mega leg doms from leg session on Saturday, loving it! Shoulders today and mr reliable, my training partner, is off so doubt i'll be able to go as heavy as last week if i've to try to lift the weights myself. I'll see how that goes.

Raging about forgetting the shaker, i'm such a tool :cursing:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyway what is this cardio you speak of ?? LOL

Cheat saounds nice mate - salmon back on the menu tonight?? xx


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: Was meant to do cardio this morning but couldn't be @rsed, just came into work early instead.

Not sure what's on the menu tonight, it'll be salmon on chicken, i can't really complain when it's cooked for me though!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

This is seriously no good, had 3 eggs scrambled at about 8am and i'm bloody starving already!


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Feb 16, 2008)

Subscribed pal.

Are you planning to cruise??


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Just popping in to liven things up....

Forgeting shaker...I've done that..nigtmare.

Ok thats it, suitably livened.....job done

:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, it's all kicking off in here now that you've posted. Quality mate!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Got any more food down yourself yet Tim?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Grim_Reaper said:


> Subscribed pal.
> 
> Are you planning to cruise??


Alright mate, actually was thinking about cruising, just because it's tempting to never want to come off, but my girlfriend wouldn't like the idea so i'm just going to run the cycle then do PCT as i had originally planned.



pastanchicken said:


> Got any more food down yourself yet Tim?


Nothing worth talking about mate, diet today sucked ass, won't forget my shaker again in a hurry. Was stupid taking it home on Fri as i've 4 of the things in the house as i get a free one with each protein order!

Diet:

0800: 3 eggs scrambled

1030: 3 eggs scrambled, 3 toast

1230: cadbury brunch bar, banana

1300: train

1400: 1/2 tuna, lettuce onion sandwich on grainery bread

1500: other half of sandwich

Then bailed out of work early.

1600: 500ml whole milk, 50g instant whey, 5g glutamine, 100g oats

Probably the usual fish/chicken with veg for tea, might bung an oat shake in me with tea too, though i don't like taking carbs so late, might just go for a protein shake instead.

:cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Alright mate, actually was thinking about cruising, just because it's tempting to never want to come off, but my girlfriend wouldn't like the idea so i'm just going to run the cycle then do PCT as i had originally planned.
> 
> Nothing worth talking about mate, diet today sucked ass, won't forget my shaker again in a hurry. Was stupid taking it home on Fri as i've 4 of the things in the house as i get a free one with each protein order!
> 
> ...


im having one of those:cursing: :cursing: moments Timbo, had to stay back at work an hour and a half so couldn't work out....BUT ive ate like a bitch anyway:laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you get kept back for being naughty? :laugh:

Had a large chicken fillet and a big homegrown spud for tea last night, then a SALMON (lol) fillet and casein shake at night so all in all the diet wasn't that bad really. Shaker is present and correct today though so i'm back on track. Going to give football one last go at lunch today and if my shins fall apart again today then i'm sacking it until after cycle.

Much :wub: to all xx


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Hope the football goes well bro, but from experience it probably wont LOL


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well thankfully i managed to get out of playing football so just did a bit of cardio today at lunch, 20min mountain circuit on the X trainer then 10mins on the rower, worked up a good sweat so it was fairly good.

Diet has been spot on today, will post it later.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Well thankfully i managed to get out of playing football so just did a bit of cardio today at lunch, 20min mountain circuit on the X trainer then 10mins on the rower, worked up a good sweat so it was fairly good.
> 
> Diet has been spot on today, will post it later.


Ahh Tim, you weren't the fat boy nobody picks were you:lol:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Did you find anything that helped with the back pumps when you were on the Dbol? I get them something awful when doing deads/squats to the point where it gets quite uncomfortable.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Ahh Tim, you weren't the fat boy nobody picks were you:lol:


Shut it you tart, i was the captain of the teams i played for when i was younger! :ban: 



Willie said:


> Did you find anything that helped with the back pumps when you were on the Dbol? I get them something awful when doing deads/squats to the point where it gets quite uncomfortable.


No mate, nothing at all, deads were totally ruled out, didn't get them too bad when squatting though. Mick (the brick) was saying that 5g taurine per day would help - think that was the dosage, check before you start taking it though, lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Shut it you tart*, i was the captain of the teams i played for when i was younger!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well here's yday's diet then:

0830: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 3 large eggs scrambled, 2 toast

1200: cardio

1300: mardi gras chicken sandwich on grainery bread

1545: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1900: chicken fillet, medium spud, portion of salad

2130: packet of southern friend chicken mini fillets, 450ml whole milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine

Back day today, and i've just realised i've forgot my gloves, f*ckin wonderful!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Thought i'd pop in and say hi mate. Nice read. I've had trouble with back pumps on Dbol myself in the past, bloody things!!!

I'll be following this mate.

Dan:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers Dan, thanks for popping by mate. Gym in 15mins, bring it 

Going to give the 200kg deadlift challenge a go today, for 1 lift, and it will probably kill me as i've no gloves but i've been dying to give it a go for ages and haven't deadlifted due to the back pumps on dbol and then a succession of other sh*t affecting my back day, so today is the day. Bet i don't get it off the floor!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Well here's yday's diet then:
> 
> 0830: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana
> 
> ...


 :scared:

No salmon, you'll have the Scottish Salmon farmers sh1tting themselves:whistling:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Cheers Dan, thanks for popping by mate. Gym in 15mins, bring it
> 
> Going to give the 200kg deadlift challenge a go today, for 1 lift, and it will probably kill me as i've no gloves but i've been dying to give it a go for ages and haven't deadlifted due to the back pumps on dbol and then a succession of other sh*t affecting my back day, so today is the day. Bet i don't get it off the floor!


Have you tried locking your thumbs in, A-La Powerlifting technique? I found it really awkward at first and almost painful but after a while it helps and my lifts went up without straps :thumbup1: .


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

How come pumps in your back are bad? Are they painful?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

DanJ said:


> Have you tried locking your thumbs in, A-La Powerlifting technique? I found it really awkward at first and almost painful but after a while it helps and my lifts went up *without straps* :thumbup1: .


Fck that, have you not seen Joes vid!!!

Can never understand why non powerlifters don't use straps, if I'm doing deads

I don't want to train my 4arms, or pull my bicep off its bone:scared:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Fck that, have you not seen Joes vid!!!
> 
> Can never understand why non powerlifters don't use straps, if I'm doing deads
> 
> I don't want to train my 4arms, or pull my bicep off its bone:scared:


Lol, believe me i agree. I do most of my heavy pulling exercises with straps, i think every bodybuilder should. I occasionally train without to help up my grip strength.

Besides, nothing throws down a challenge like a heavy lift without straps  :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

BigAndyJ said:


> How come pumps in your back are bad? Are they painful?


Dbol is renowned for causing back/calf/shin pumps, doesn't happen for everyone but does for some. Are they painful? They can be crucifying at times, but mostly they're not too bad, provided you manage them. Deadlifts were completely ruled out when i had back pumps though.



tel3563 said:


> Fck that, have you not seen Joes vid!!!
> 
> Can never understand why non powerlifters don't use straps, if I'm doing deads
> 
> I don't want to train my 4arms, or pull my bicep off its bone:scared:


Never used a strap in my life to be honest Tel, might give them a go but i've read that using them can actually cause people to pull more with their arms than their back, and that's not what i want.



DanJ said:


> Lol, believe me i agree. I do most of my heavy pulling exercises with straps, i think every bodybuilder should. I occasionally train without to help up my grip strength.
> 
> Besides, nothing throws down a challenge like a heavy lift without straps  :thumbup1: :lol:


You're right about that, sadly though the 200kg deadlift challenge for me was a *FAIL*

Just about got 180kg up for 1 lift, so i guess i'll have to work on this. Deadlifts are now back in my routine every week though so hopefully i'll progress at a decent rate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate, a 4-plate DL is not to be sniffed at!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Mate, a 4-plate DL is not to be sniffed at!


X2, sh*t-hot by any standards. what do you weigh currently?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers lads, currently weigh in at about 14 stone at 5ft11", i'm not a big lad by any means. Nice to hear it's not a crap lift, was disappointed i didn't get the 200kg, but after watching JW's video i'm not sure i even want to keep trying for that now.

Diet yesterday:

0800: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 3 large eggs scrambled, 2 toast

1200: train

1300: 25g instant whey, 50g dextrose, 500ml water

1400: tuna, lettuce, onion sandwich on grainery bread

1645: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

2000: chicken fillet, noodles

2200: chicket fillet, 450ml whole milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine

I don't think i've been putting on a lot of weight lately, anyone have any thoughts on adding in another oat shake last thing at night instead of the casein shake? I don't want to risk getting fatter round the middle, but i can always up the cardio (much as it bores me) if it would mean extra gains in size and strength.

Your opinions please gentlemen.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Cheers lads, currently weigh in at about 14 stone at 5ft11", i'm not a big lad by any means. Nice to hear it's not a crap lift, was disappointed i didn't get the 200kg, but after watching JW's video i'm not sure i even want to keep trying for that now.
> 
> Diet yesterday:
> 
> ...


My thought would be that ur not eating any "meals" before 2pm....aswell as breakfast and a shake, I have eaten a meal by 11, either a big tub of seafood with cottage cheese or Chicken/ Steak and rice...plus you need to add more veggies, brocolli, mushrooms, peppers, onions etc...I aim for 300+ gs of protein per day....100 of that will be shakes...200+ will be food. :thumbup1: ....u can eat more without getting mandles:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> My thought would be that ur not eating any "meals" before 2pm....aswell as breakfast and a shake, I have eaten a meal by 11, either a big tub of seafood with cottage cheese or Chicken/ Steak and rice...plus you need to add more veggies, brocolli, mushrooms, peppers, onions etc...I aim for 300+ gs of protein per day....100 of that will be shakes...200+ will be food. :thumbup1: ....u can eat more without getting mandles:thumbup1:


I agree with this:thumbup1:

I eat more from 6.30 to 12.30 than any other time, don't add the oats a bed time.

You may struggle to sleep imo if you do, plus you'll never get picked for the footy

team:thumbup1:

get some more salmon in


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

F*ckin hell, i don't know that i can add a lot more food in early in the day as my job just isn't conducive to that at all.

I'm not a fan of veggies at all, might start taking that wheatgrass sh*t though as i know i need to get more of them. Even though it's fcukin rotten!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> F*ckin hell, i don't know that i can add a lot more food in early in the day as my job just isn't conducive to that at all.
> 
> I'm not a fan of veggies at all, might start taking that wheatgrass sh*t though as i know i need to get more of them. Even though it's fcukin rotten!


*You can do it Tim*, yesterday for example.....I get a 10 min break before lunch...I ate 2 legs of chicken and 4 big mouthfull of rice.....lunch time 1230 -I had 2 beef steaks and rice/ brocolli......afternoon break...chick breast/ rice...i prep everything in tubs the night before...my team laughed at me when i started but now they all bring in stuff , in tubs from home.

This week I am cooking a whole chicken at night, cooking rice and steaming veg....i seperate and box it in the morning, normally 2-3 tubs + fruit, yoghurt and cottage cheese...and graze all day on it....i also pack my post workout meal to eat on the bus on the way home.

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Think i'll have to start buying yet more chicken then, maybe try to get some chicken and rice into me as my 1030am meal. Or perhaps i could have some salmon, just for a fcuking change! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Think i'll have to start buying yet more chicken then, maybe try to get some chicken and rice into me as my 1030am meal. Or perhaps i could have some salmon, just for a fcuking change! :lol:


Chicken Fillets....u snob


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I have chicken and basmati brown rice 14 times a week, I've started laying fvcking eggs in

the morning.

I'm not like pel, takes me ages to eat my chicken and rice, upto an hour sometimes:lol:

I also like quark as its very light on the stomach, mixed with honey and fruit its a nice sort

of dessert.

How long have you been on now Tim, I lost weight for first couple of weeks on first cycle, tbh I never gained massive amounts of weight but I looked a lot better in the mirror (imo)


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Tim, thats some great lifting for your weight mate, you should be proud of that!!

I take chicken wraps to work with me, dead easy :thumbup1: .


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> I have chicken and basmati brown rice 14 times a week, I've started laying fvcking eggs in
> 
> the morning.
> 
> ...


This is my 7th week IIRC, i gained 10lbs in the first 5 weeks or so but don't think i've gained much since. That said, i do look a lot better in the mirror, shoulders much bigger, chest bigger, arms bigger, legs bigger, but i still don't look like Zach Kahn and i'm more than halfway through my cycle - WTF is going on?!? 



DanJ said:


> Tim, thats some great lifting for your weight mate, you should be proud of that!!
> 
> I take chicken wraps to work with me, dead easy :thumbup1: .


Cheers Dan, guess i just want to lift with the big boys, but i've always been a fairly slight build, so perhaps it's out of reach. Won't stop me trying though!

Pel - what's snobby about chicken fillets dude?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> This is my 7th week IIRC, i gained 10lbs in the first 5 weeks or so but don't think i've gained much since. That said, i do look a lot better in the mirror, shoulders much bigger, chest bigger, arms bigger, legs bigger, but i still don't look like Zach Kahn and i'm more than halfway through my cycle - WTF is going on?!?
> 
> PICS.............
> 
> ...


Lol....u say Fillet I say breast:lol:...u say @init..I say isn't it:lol:

( WHAT THE FOOK AM i GOING ON ABOUT?)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hang on... I thought you were a desk jockey like me? I graze at my desk all day...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah i am Darren, but bringing in loads of containers and sh*t sounds like a total pain in the hole, but i'm considering it now, given that i don't have much alternative! I'll get some odd looks/comments to begin with though, but then i get that anyway about the supps/vits/fish oils etc so it'll be no different i guess.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tim I do it every day and don't give a toss. I work whilst I eat and nobody says a think, though I still get questions over the shakes... I've even eaten during a Board meeting - admittedly just a protein bar, but even so!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Righto, extra chicken and fish in this weeks shop then, new diet starts from Monday 

Kick up the hole duly received!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Yeah i am Darren, but bringing in loads of containers and sh*t sounds like a total pain in the hole, but i'm considering it now, given that i don't have much alternative! I'll get some odd looks/comments to begin with though, but then i get that anyway about the supps/vits/fish oils etc so it'll be no different i guess.


I take a huge bag full of food to work with me. it was aptly named by co-workers as " Bag-O-Food"!! :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DanJ said:


> I take a huge bag full of food to work with me. it was aptly named by co-workers as " Bag-O-Food"!! :laugh:


I actually get a lot of pleasure walkin around Asda doin my food shop, getting home and prepping for the next day plus taking ur meals to work saves u payin **** loads for sandwiches or chick breasts etc from M&S

you wont look back once you start Tim:thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooohhhhh M & S, get you Tomboy! :laugh:

Yesterday's grub:

0800: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 3 large eggs scrambled, 2 toast

1330: sliced taco beef, red onion, lettuce, on grainery bread

1545: 50g cashew nuts

1800: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, 2 x salmon fillets with salad

2100: salmon fillet, 450ml whole milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine

Bit of a gap between lunch and next big meal yday, the gf was off work so i went home early for some afternoon delight 

New eating plan starts from Monday, going to get a load of chicken/fish in at the weekend, let the ribbing in work commence!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

RE: the eating at your desk - every day I get a 'what's that you're eating?' or a 'chicken again?!' etc etc. One bloke even walks past my desk sniffing the air like a dog when I pull out my food WTF?? :confused1:

You'd think that seeing as I only work with a few people they'd get used to it by now, but apparently not :laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:cursing:

Some ****ing days it just doesn't ****ing happen and then in your head you replay a million ****ing excuses for what the ****ing cause could be and beat yourself up about the stupid things that you did that day that probably didn't make a ****ing blind bit of difference anyway but because you had a **** day at the gym you convince yourself that these things are vital and this ****s you off no end. Well, today was that day!

****!

That's better, onwards and upwards.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tim, good time to remember its FRIDAY


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

T.F. said:


> :cursing:
> 
> Some ****ing days it just doesn't ****ing happen and then in your head you replay a million ****ing excuses for what the ****ing cause could be and beat yourself up about the stupid things that you did that day that probably didn't make a ****ing blind bit of difference anyway but because you had a **** day at the gym you convince yourself that these things are vital and this ****s you off no end. Well, today was that day!
> 
> ...


Dammm Tim sounds like you are having a realy sh!tty day...so here's a pic of me with a quiff to cheer you up and make everything alright again:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: By f*ck i'm happy now!

Quality mate!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Dammm Tim sounds like you are having a realy sh!tty day...so here's a pic of me with a quiff to cheer you up and make everything alright again:thumb:


That's awesome, we need a UK-M Quiff thread!! :lol:

Chin up Tim, remember, 1 step back, 2 steps forward :thumbup1: .


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> I actually get a lot of pleasure walkin around Asda doin my food shop, getting home and prepping for the next day plus taking ur meals to work saves u payin **** loads for sandwiches or chick breasts etc from M&S
> 
> you wont look back once you start Tim:thumbup1:


While you're at it - could you make mine too?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I was gonna ask how u got on with ur home prepped meals today...but after reading ur cursin post...BEST NOT!!....Roll on Monday:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Feel like sh*t today, boozy session yday watching the football, then had a row with the gf, no training today, diet crap yday and today. Back at it properly tomorrow.

Having some salmon for tea later though :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Feel like sh*t today, boozy session yday watching the football, then had a row with the gf, no training today, diet crap yday and today. Back at it properly tomorrow.
> 
> *Whoops!!* :whistling: *...i hope ur not a nasty drunk Mr*
> 
> Having some salmon for tea later though :lol:


well that will make up for it all Mr...get ur head togethor and get ur lunch tubs prepped for tomorrow...and go and clean yer stinky beer assssssss

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

No no, not a nasty drunk at all, just talk a load of nonsense to anyone who will listen.

Can't stand people who fight and argue cos they've had a drink.

Back on it today, still not feeling 100% but getting there. Off the booze now until Dec at least.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> No no, not a nasty drunk at all, *just talk a load of nonsense to anyone who will listen.*


HTF do you know when your drunk then:lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> HTF do you know when your drunk then:lol: :lol:


You're quick on the mark today Tel, cheeky git


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> No no, not a nasty drunk at all, *just talk a load of nonsense to anyone who will listen.*
> 
> Can't stand people who fight and argue cos they've had a drink.
> 
> Back on it today, still not feeling 100% but getting there. Off the booze now until Dec at least.


*...yea we know*


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol:

Well i haven't managed to start the prepping meals at home yet as the car was in for a service on Monday, didn't get it back until yday late in the avo and had to go look at a couple of houses in the evening so haven't had a chance to get to the shops.

Diet has just been the same as it has usually been for most of the cycle, including................wait for it....................3 salmon fillets yesterday!!  Bet none of you were expecting that, mofos!!! :lol:

My training partner said to me yday, 'i'll do some bicep curls while you do deadlifts, i don't really like them', after which i promptly told him to fcuk up! He already doesn't do legs, now he doesn't want to do deads too!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

hey tim is this your i dont train my legs patrner:lol: sorry mate just havin a laugh


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd ditch the wimp, it would just play with my head like fvck and I'd have to


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> My training partner said to me yday, 'i'll do some bicep curls while you do deadlifts, i don't really like them', after which i promptly told him to fcuk up! He already doesn't do legs, now he doesn't want to do deads too!!


.

Trained with my mate for a while, and he used to say the exact same thing 

Also, he once refused to do some barbell shrugs, and said he wouldn't spot me cos 'it looked gay'


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

rodrigo said:


> hey tim is this your i dont train my legs patrner:lol: sorry mate just havin a laugh


 :lol: You know him then!



tel3563 said:


> I'd ditch the wimp, it would just play with my head like fvck and I'd have to


He just lacks knowledge Tel, i'm trying to beat it into him 



pastanchicken said:


> .
> 
> Trained with my mate for a while, and he used to say the exact same thing
> 
> Also, he once refused to do some barbell shrugs, and said he wouldn't spot me cos 'it looked gay'


Yeah, and having stick legs or seeing your mate dying under the bar is pure hetro eh! Dear me! :laugh:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Yeah, and having stick legs or seeing your mate dying under the bar is pure hetro eh! Dear me! :laugh:


:laugh: it was unreal mate. All I wanted was for him to stand behind me and hold his hands out so I could use them as a guide for how high I needed to go when I was doing heavy side laterals, but ooooooooohh no, that's far too **** :ban:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Deadlifts fcuk you up!

That is all. :lol:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Deadlifts fcuk you up!
> 
> That is all. :lol:


Staple lift that one mate, i wouldn't miss them out for the world. Find a new training partner mate. I used to train with a guy who never did legs and he would moan when i wanted to do them and then get in a strop lol!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

jumping on board T.F but get some pics up, i have only 2 pages of my first cycle log and havent started cycle untill mon but have my chubby little bod up on show hahaha, l

on a serious not it looks like your doing well reps


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> jumping on board T.F but get some pics up, i have only 2 pages of my first cycle log and havent started cycle untill mon but have my chubby little bod up on show hahaha, l
> 
> on a serious not it looks like your doing well reps


Awww man, not another jumping on the pics bandwagon :lol:

Nah mate, to be honest i can't really put pics up. I work in a government job, am a manager, have staff so i can't really put my pics up on a forum where i'm openly admitting to taking illegal substances. It could make things awkward in work for me and/or my staff so it's not a route i'm willing to go down.

Cheers for popping by though, don't let not being able to see my sexy ass put you off visiting again


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Deadlifts fcuk you up!
> 
> That is all. :lol:


nuff said :stuart:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

QUOTE=T.F.;1283450]Awww man, not another jumping on the pics bandwagon :lol:

Nah mate, to be honest i can't really put pics up. I work in a government job, am a manager, have staff so i can't really put my pics up on a forum where i'm openly admitting to taking illegal substances. It could make things awkward in work for me and/or my staff so it's not a route i'm willing to go down.

Cheers for popping by though, don't let not being able to see my sexy ass put you off visiting again


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Awww man, not another jumping on the pics bandwagon :lol:
> 
> Nah mate, to be honest i can't really put pics up. I work in a government job


 :lol: That is so lame, just block out the face and any tats, although I wouldn't

of thought the staff had seen your tats, if you have any:confused1:

You are probably a spotty 14 year old girl with hormonal problems, pffft:tongue:

Fvcking knew it:whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: That is so lame, just block out the face and any tats, although I wouldn't
> 
> of thought the staff had seen your tats, if you have any:confused1:
> 
> ...


Stop fantasising grandad! 

I've quite a lot of tattoos to be honest Tel, and not all concealable, so they'll definitely have seen them, and if i block out all my tattoos there won't be that much of me left to post :lol:

Want to see a pic of my feet? They're lovely feet! :laugh:

I'll maybe bung a pic up in a different thread at some point, won't be as obvious that way as on a steroid cycle thread. :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Morning one and all, holy sh*t my back hurts from yesterday's deads. I'm sure everyone in work thinks i'm not planning to do much today, given my relaxed posture leaning my back into my chair! They'd not be far wrong either :lol:

Diet today will be a bit different than usual as i'm meeting my sister for lunch  Looking forward to it!

Yesterday's diet was just the same as usual:

0800: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 3 large eggs poached, 2 toast

1330: tuna, red onion, lettuce, on grainery bread

1545: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1800: 2 x salmon fillets with salad drizzled with olive oil

2100: 450ml whole milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine

Bringing in the containers of grub will have to wait until next week, had no car first couple of days then gf was down home so not been to the shops yet.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Now then mate...

Been a while - been working over in Cork of all places LMAO...

Still on the salmon I see


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome home big man, what were you doing in Cork? Not exactly close to me or we could have went for a :beer:

Oh yeah, still on the salmon, planning to start getting some chicken and rice into me in the morning instead of toast and eggs, at the suggestion of the lads on here. Hope that's ok by you guru 

Welcome to the gold club too :thumbup1: It's soooo much better being gold


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Working mate (IT consultant - specialing in ERP software) - well supposed to be.. but got introduced to baby guiness's LOL... can't remember much after 7 of those bad boys.

Yeah go with it pal.. have some eggs with your salmon.. or you can ever man-up get some in your shakes.

I'll be over in Belfast for the day actually mate towards the end of November flying in and out within a day.

Never really noticed on the gold thing mate TBH - nah honestly


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Scrambled egg on toast with hot sauce = breakfast of champions


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

iopener said:


> Scrambled egg on toast with crushed up dbol= breakfast of champions


Yeah agree :whistling:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, i suppose it makes a change from sprinkling it on your cornflakes 

ill have you know i fry my eggs in test and my bacon in Deca.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: @ the tags, Tim bums salmon, FPMSL!!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright lads, diet was a bit messed up yday, had no milk so couldn't do oat shake in the morning, then my sis cancelled due to shoite weather so didn't get out for lunch, then had no food in for last meal so had to get a chicken fillet burger from the chipper. Nasty stuff but damn it was tasty at the time! Missus is off this week though so she's going to the shops today and getting loads of chicken and fish so from next week on my diet is going to be changed for the better!

Chest today at 12, woohoo! 

Oh, still bummed some salmon at tea time last night though so it's not all bad :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your loving the salmon. in the pink or in the stink?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

PMSL i can't be choosy big man, i'll take whatever is going


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Man after my own heart...

Pink or Stink all the same TBH LOL


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm a Rainbow Trout man myself, or is that any old Trout, always getting mixed up there:confused1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Old trout I reckon Tel LOL


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

smelly trout? you sick man tel


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mix it in water Tim, FFS...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Oats in water are f*ckin rank, anyway i've 4 litres of milk in with me today so it's all good for this week 

Had a quiet weekend, glass of wine when out for dinner on Sat night and a big bottle of Becks watching MOTD. Didn't do much cheating on the food front this weekend either, had a 6" Subway on Saturday, steak on Sat night, then chicken wings and seabass when out last night so fairly healthy all round. Cutters Wharf on Sat night Darren - you know it? Lovely spot. Ryan's Bar on the Lisburn Road last night.

Did legs yesterday, DOMS are surprisingly ok, just that nice dull ache that you know you've been training 

Meeting some mates today at lunch so will have a chicken kebab then, on rice not bread, so not too unhealthy and a couple of beers with that, and then that's the end of my drinking this month. :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lived in Belfast 4 years (Malone/Botanic) but never once made it into Cutter's. For me it was more Lavery's, Eg, Bot, Duke's...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Oats in water are f*ckin rank, anyway i've 4 litres of milk in with me today so it's all good for this week
> 
> Had a quiet weekend, glass of wine when out for dinner on Sat night and a big bottle of Becks watching MOTD. Didn't do much cheating on the food front this weekend either, had a 6" Subway on Saturday, steak on Sat night, then chicken wings and seabass when out last night so fairly healthy all round. Cutters Wharf on Sat night Darren - you know it? Lovely spot. Ryan's Bar on the Lisburn Road last night.
> 
> ...


*have u started your lunchboxes yet?...had sum salmon and cooked mussels 2nite in ur honour:thumb:*


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Starting tomorrow, should have been starting them today but forgot all about it until late last night and couldn't be bothered starting cooking again at that time.

Might just go for chicken fillet in wholegrain bread for mid morning meal instead of chicken and rice, solely because i can't be annoyed with the whole rice thing. Opinions?

Not been updating the diet thing on here lately because it's been the same as always so no real point, and it's fairly boring just posting the same crap daily. I'm going to take TT's advice from his thread though and reduce the carbs a bit on training days, possibly no salmon/chicken last thing at night and just have a shake, then on non training days i might have an oat shake at night, to help to fuel my workouts the following day. Again, opinions if you like lads?

Much love :wub: xx


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

can't see the point of oats that late at night, I'm only talking from personal experience here,

I have no scientific evidence:rolleyes:

Late night carbs bloat me up like nobodies business

Thinking laterally, your body sleeps at night, it needs rest, why fill it with slow digesting

carbs??

Just saying


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Just going from TT's thread where he reckons eat more the day before to fuel your workouts. Also James L reckons he has carbs right up until the last meal of the night, which included oats IIRC, and it works for him. That said, i do believe myself and James are from slightly differing gene pools! :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

James's metabolism asleep probably matches mine when i'm full on training


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yup, this is true. Decisions, decisions, maybe i'll just cut down on the carbs on training days and keep them the same as i have been on the non training days. That way i still have plenty of energy for my workouts and hopefully will burn a little fat on the training days.

Thanks for being my sounding board on that Tel :thumbup1:

BB discussion eh, that should keep you happy


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Yup, this is true. Decisions, decisions, maybe i'll just cut down on the carbs on training days and keep them the same as i have been on the non training days. That way i still have plenty of energy for my workouts and hopefully will burn a little fat on the training days.
> 
> Thanks for being my sounding board on that Tel :thumbup1:
> 
> BB discussion eh, that should keep you happy


Hmm, that thread took off a bit didn't it, Lorian looking into it now:whistling:

Just saying


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Holy sh*t, just read the last few pages of that thread, epic stuff :lol:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Where do you train Tim if you don't mind me asking? It's hard to find a gym in Belfast that isn't full of paramiltary bicep boys.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, that thread took off a bit didn't it, Lorian looking into it now:whistling:
> 
> Just saying


Aye you started something there mate! :laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

lambert said:


> Where do you train Tim if you don't mind me asking? It's hard to find a gym in Belfast that isn't full of paramiltary bicep boys.


I'm fortunate in that we have a gym in work, very basic but has smith machine, oly bar, plates up to about 250kg+, dumbbells up to 35kg so can manage to get a good workout with what there is. Also very few people use it so it's never busy and you never have to wait to do your sets, at most there's only about 6 people in it at any one time, including me and my training partner. Also have a gym in my apartment building so i use it for cardio, on the rare occasions when i can motivate myself to do some.

I'm in the same situation as you though mate, i'm going to be leaving this office in the next few months as i've been promoted, and i'm moving house, possibly to Antrim so i've to find a decent gym there.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> I'm fortunate in that we have a gym in work, very basic but has smith machine, oly bar, plates up to about 250kg+, dumbbells up to 35kg so can manage to get a good workout with what there is. Also very few people use it so it's never busy and you never have to wait to do your sets, at most there's only about 6 people in it at any one time, including me and my training partner. Also have a gym in my apartment building so i use it for cardio, on the rare occasions when i can motivate myself to do some.
> 
> I'm in the same situation as you though mate, i'm going to be leaving this office in the next few months *as i've been promoted, and i'm moving house, possibly to Antrim so i've to find a decent gym there.*


*..congrats timbo...see that...great things happen on a cycle:lol:* :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Starting tomorrow, should have been starting them today but forgot all about it until late last night and couldn't be bothered starting cooking again at that time.
> 
> Might just go for chicken fillet in wholegrain bread for mid morning meal instead of chicken and rice, solely because i can't be annoyed with the whole rice thing. Opinions*?...buy the micro rice...2mins...ba-ding!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Make up a big batch of rice, freeze portions on bags and microwave when you want one.

As for fuelling workouts, well so far my experience with a higher fat diet and no direct carb sources is i have gained strength and had no such issue with energy with training. I do HIIT cardio twice per week which i use as mini carbup days to keep me ticking over.

I go nuts on veggies and nuts and seeds and i seem to be doing ok for it.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

iopener said:


> Make up a big batch of rice, freeze portions on bags and microwave when you want one.
> 
> As for fuelling workouts, well so far my experience with a higher fat diet and no direct carb sources is i have gained strength and had no such issue with energy with training. I do HIIT cardio twice per week which i use as mini carbup days to keep me ticking over.
> 
> I go nuts on veggies and nuts and seeds and i seem to be doing ok for it.


so your going keto?


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

No, carbs are too high for keto as it protein.

Its a higher fat and lower carb diet.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

thought you said no direct carbs, what does this mean then, can you explain a little and how

long you have been doing it etc

Sorry for the hijack Tim

Neg me if you want


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry, i really should have explained it better.

I did this for a few months and it worked very well. I tend to just have lots of salad along with nuts, seeds and homemade dressings etc.

Indirect carbs come from TVP, quark, seeds, nuts and green veggies and onions as well as carrots i use for salads, coleslaw, stir fries and what not. I did a rough total today and i got around 150g of carbs which only made up 15% of my overall calories, fat and protein were pretty much evenly split.

I also eat a lot of coconut products which have a direct effect on my energy levels. I only went back to it recently as going off of starchy carbs every day made me lethargic and carry quite a hefty amount of water. So i think im largely a fat burner overall, change in diet seems to support it.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well lads, who missed me, stopped posting today as i can't get anymore reps and that was all i was here for anyway :lol:

How's it going? Good back session today, had to cut it short but had a good deadlifting set so i don't really mind cutting short some rows/chins.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

forums dying without reps :lol:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Well lads, who missed me, stopped posting today as i can't get anymore reps and that was all i was here for anyway :lol:


You big girls blouse! I have a possible solution, up the dose :thumb:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

You goin to put any pics up?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> forums dying without reps :lol:


...have to agree a bit Tel...not so much the reps but the messages that go with them....they were the best part. :thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> forums dying without reps :lol:


I think certain people are definitely missing them


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> forums dying without reps :lol:


Don't you start that :lol: In fact, actually, i think you should, now that would be a funny thread!



iopener said:


> You big girls blouse! I have a possible solution, up the dose :thumb:


Up the dose you say? How about prolong the cycle? Think i'm going to run it for another 4 weeks instead of doing PCT over Xmas. Any thoughts/opinions on this welcomed.



TIMMY_432 said:


> You goin to put any pics up?


If you're lucky! :laugh:



Pelayo said:


> ...have to agree a bit Tel...not so much the reps but the messages that go with them....they were the best part. :thumbup1:


Rep whore! 



pastanchicken said:


> I think certain people are definitely missing them


I just hope it cuts down on the amount of nonsense posted. I love the banter as much as anyone else, but the forum should be primarily BB, then banter, not the other way round. A car forum i was on started going this way, and you should see the shape of it now. It's been running 10 years but the owner has recently just sold it off as it's a complete load of crap, overrun by kids who spend all day arguing, bickering, talking in txt spk and generally running the place into the ground!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Don't you start that :lol: In fact, actually, i think you should, now that would be a funny thread!


I'd be lynched:whistling:

Don't miss the reps, miss being able to tell someone "rep me back":lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> I just hope it cuts down on the amount of nonsense posted. I love the banter as much as anyone else, but the forum should be primarily BB, then banter, not the other way round. A car forum i was on started going this way, and you should see the shape of it now. It's been running 10 years but the owner has recently just sold it off as it's a complete load of crap, overrun by kids who spend all day arguing, bickering, talking in txt spk and generally running the place into the ground!


Agreed, it was becoming a joke. Especially as I wasn't involved in any rep circles :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I'd be lynched:whistling:
> 
> *DO IT TEL...* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: *...yoo izz da Man:thumb:*
> 
> Don't miss the reps, miss being able to tell someone "rep me back":lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Girl from work was heading to Subway today, got a 6" BMT instead of a footlong, what a bad decision, totally f*ckin starving now!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Girl from work was heading to Subway today, got a 6" BMT instead of a footlong, what a bad decision, totally f*ckin starving now!


BMT....whats that...never been to subway


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Big. Meaty. Tasty. Packed full of delicious pepperoni, salami and ham† for a spicy kick. With lettuce, onions, peppers, jalapenos and south west sauce!

You are behind the times in Glasgow aren't you :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Big. Meaty. Tasty. Packed full of delicious pepperoni, salami and ham† for a spicy kick. With lettuce, onions, peppers, jalapenos and south west sauce!
> 
> You are behind the times in Glasgow aren't you :lol:


is that so....oink oink


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Big. Meaty. Tasty.


Why thank you! :wub:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

hows things been goin? hows the gains and lifts? Are you runing dbol to bridge to pct at the end?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Why thank you! :wub:


Anytime, you big hunk! 



Nemises said:


> hows things been goin? hows the gains and lifts? Are you runing dbol to bridge to pct at the end?


Things are going great, very apparent gains in size, possibly dropped a bit of bodyfat, all lifts are well up, honestly couldn't be happier with how things are progressing so far. Only thing is i'd like to drop the bf a bit but with eating so much, and hating cardio, it's hard to do that.

Planning to extend the cycle by 4 weeks so i'm not doing PCT over the Xmas period, and then at the end of that i do intend to run dbol to bridge to PCT. I'm open to opinions on this though, but from my research i don't foresee any problems. Will be running HCG soon and Adex for the last few weeks of cycle to reduce estrogen so hopefully things fire back up quickly once the cycle is over.

Oh, found my first stretch marks last night, woohoo! :laugh:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

yay! a nice bright pink stretch mark. all sounds good. some turkey over xmas instead of salmon lol.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: I'll have to say to my mum that i want salmon on Xmas day at some point! Oooohhhh Xmas dinner, my mum does such a mega Xmas dinner! Although she seen me the other day for the first time in about 6 weeks and said 'are you taking lots of that protein stuff, look at the size of your arms, that's not natural that stuff you know', i'd love to have seen her face if she knew the truth! :laugh:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Do test prop for a bridge, it's 10 times better than D bol IMO.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what you running for pct battyboy?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Dom, i'm running Clomid/Novla and HCG, with Proviron to hand in case i've any mood or libido issues.

YoungGun, not something i've considered or researched, could you explain the reasons why?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Morning one and all, hope you're all keeping well. Had a quiet weekend, few drinks but nothing excessive.

Determined to start doing more cardio, so you guys have to help me out, if i post on here and i haven't done my cardio then i want some earache from you boys. I've got so lazy with cardio since i started my cycle, and i used to be pretty dedicated with it, so i want to get back to that.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Now then mate 

You done your cardio porky?? xx


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Now then mate
> 
> You done your cardio porky?? xx


This evening mate, definitely doing it this evening, don't want to turn into a bat fastard!  xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> This evening mate, definitely doing it this evening, don't want to turn into a *bat fastard*!  xx


...why change now... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Listen to you, porky, word has it you're putting on a bit round the middle with these late night chickenfests? :lol:

30mins X trainer done this morning, quality, feel far better for it today too 

Diet has been same as always, though no salmon now in the past 4/5 days


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Clearly am cardio is the way to go, met a girl i used to work with in the lift today, told me i look really well "though she's not into the muscle man look", which is more of a compliment than anything really. Also met one of the lads i play footy with who told me i was fairly bulking up, put that down to the fact i'm not playing any footy these days, couldn't be due to anything else really. :whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

My journal was much more fun when reps were around :crying: It's all Tel's fault! :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Rep whore.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Dom, i'm running Clomid/Novla and HCG, with Proviron to hand in case i've any mood or libido issues.
> 
> YoungGun, not something i've considered or researched, could you explain the reasons why?


 Well basically clearances times don't differ drastically between the two and it gives you an extra two weeks of test, which for me will give better gains than two weeks of dbol. Plus the sides from dbol are sh1t, appetite loss etc.

Just a thought.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Rep whore.


I meant more in the lines of others joined in, probably seeking my mega rep power


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Well basically clearances times don't differ drastically between the two and it gives you an extra two weeks of test, which for me will give better gains than two weeks of dbol. Plus the sides from dbol are sh1t, appetite loss etc.
> 
> Just a thought.


No problem mate, thanks for the input, i appreciate the advice. I didn't suffer from any nasty sides on dbol other than painful shin pumps, and have a load of dbol here, so i might just stick with it, but it's something i'll research a bit more over the coming weeks.

Cheers man, imaginary reps to you.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If your bridge is only 2 weeks I'd be surprised if you got many evil sides from the dbol, unless you're really unlucky.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Weighed myself this morning, first time in a few weeks, have gained another *4lbs*, that's *1 stone* so far and i'm on week 9, will be running the sust for another 7 weeks so hope to gain a fair bit more over them too. Nice to see the scales going up, hard to notice it when you see yourself every day.

Yeah Darren, that's my thinking about the dbol too, i'm sure it'll be fine, i got on well with it at the start of cycle so hopefully it stays like that.

Gf said the magic words this morning "i'll get some salmon for tea", there's nothing in the freezer' :bounce: :lol:

Edit: 30mins cardio done again this morning


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

A stone increase eh? Very nice buddy.

Good news about the salmon too :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

How much is muscle Tim? Thats good going mate, although not if you look like a bat fastard 

How much protein you been doing a day and what is your bodyweight?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

nice gains mate.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers lads 

I'm now 14 stone 3lbs or thereabouts, first thing in the morning.

Protein per day, don't know exactly, 75g per oat shake (2 daily), plus another 25g post workout, not sure how much is in the casein shake with milk in the evening, probably 50g+, then whatever is in 2/3/4 chicken/salmon fillets, some eggs etc.

In summary, a fair bit, but i don't know how much. :laugh:

Not fat at all, 32" waist, jeans no tighter now than they were when i started my cycle.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Not fat at all, 32" waist, jeans no tighter now than they were when i started my cycle.


Prove it


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

You want a pic of my waist in my jeans?

I could probably do that, though i doubt it'd show you much really. Want a close up of the label too? :laugh:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

How tall are you again bud?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

5ft 10/11" mate, always thought i was 5ft10" but was measured a while ago and was told i was 5ft11", so i guess i'm somewhere between the two!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> You want a pic of my waist in my jeans?
> 
> I could probably do that, though i doubt it'd show you much really. Want a close up of the label too? :laugh:


feck mate, i was only joking:rolleyes:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> 5ft 10/11" mate, always thought i was 5ft10" but was measured a while ago and was told i was 5ft11", so i guess i'm somewhere between the two!


Same as me pal :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

and me, we could start a club, the 5ft 10 and a halfers


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> feck mate, i was only joking:rolleyes:


I know mate, so was i, did that not come across properly?

I'm starting to think you like me, it's making me nervous all these pic requests from a predominantly male forum :lol:



pastanchicken said:


> Same as me pal :thumbup1:


Cool mate, what weight are you?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Strictly speaking, the machine in the gym tells me I'm 5ft 11.5 so I probably shouldn't join :no:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Cool mate, what weight are you?


Weighed in the other day at 15st


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice, i'd be pleased to get to that weight and lean, that's my target between now and the end of next year. :thumbup1:

You're lanky compared to me and Tel


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Nice, i'd be pleased to get to that weight and *lean*, that's my target between now and the end of next year. :thumbup1:


Me too mate, not too bothered right now, but defo getting myself leaner next year


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cardio again? Poof.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

nice gains Sumo....im a month in and added 4lbs...15st now...6'1...and as you know...ive moved up a jkt size....not in a month but prob over the past 3.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Me too mate, not too bothered right now, but defo *getting myself leaner next year *


 You defo need to:lol:

Love you xx


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Cardio again? Poof.


Got to be done mate, the search for abdominals goes on :lol:



Pelayo said:


> nice gains Sumo....im a month in and added 4lbs...15st now...6'1...and as you know...ive moved up a jkt size....not in a month but prob over the past 3.


Good work fat boy, you must have some gut now


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> You defo need to:lol:
> 
> Love you xx


 :angry:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

mate, this guy needs your help:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/79828-question-about-salmon.html

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: If we had reps i'd be hitting you big time, funny as f*ck man!

Think i'll hit a light chest day tomorrow, training partner has bailed (not really his fault, for once, has a meeting thing) and just in from a badminton tournament so i'll be stiff in the morning. Ohh err!

Light weight, lots of reps, be a nice change for once.

Was down home tonight, got hit with the same 'not natural, size of you' nonsense from my mum, she really doesn't let go when she gets her teeth into something :laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Why light weights? Benching with no spotter makes it so much more important you get that

last rep


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Badminton is pretty strenuous mate, well at the level i play, so there's just no way i could have lifted heavy not much more than 12 hours after playing some hard matches last night. Not to mention the fact that i ended up being kept up late by the mrs and her mate who came in drunk, so i was totally shattered in the gym today.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I know what you mean with the badminton mate:whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

If i had a partner like that for mixed, i'd still be playing in the league instead of doing this weight training malarky :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Righto, what a shocking weekend that was :beer:

Xbox live, big fight on Sat night/Sun morning, beer, wine, cider, not so good! Considering taking this week off the weights anyway, just for a break as i've been at it constantly now for the past 10. Might just do some cardio daily this week and give my system a rest.

Thoughts?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

My thoughts hmm.................................

Your an hungover lazy fvcker


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol:

I'm not hungover today, though still not back to 100% yet! Yday was a stinking one though, totally not used to that kind of weekend, which i suppose is a good thing! Was all i could do to force some food down yday.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Decision made, going to take this week off training, will do some cardio here and there but not going to go all out at it either, just going to totally relax this week and come back more focused on Monday, ready to hammer it until the end of my cycle.

Going to adjust my diet accordingly, so have a look and let me know what you think, just going to drop the carbs a bit as i'm not going to be training so don't need as many.

0800: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 3 large eggs scrambled, 1 toast

1330: tuna, red onion, lettuce, on grainery bread

1600: 500ml water, 50g instant whey, 5g glutamine

1800: 2 x salmon fillets, rice, salad drizzled with olive oil

2100: 450ml whole milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine - possibly chicken/salmon fillet here?

What do you think?

Basically i've dropped 1 toast in the morning, the 100g oats/500ml milk in the avo and added in a small portion of wholegrain rice with dinner. Unsure whether i should have chicken/salmon last thing at night, as i have been previously? Also, late at night, think i should drop the milk and opt for water instead? I don't want to reduce the cals too much though, don't want to shrink!

Advice welcomed :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

You need to keep the cals as high as what you did during cycle or your gains will slowly go away... this is the mistake that most make mate.

As for the Salmon / Chicken - you know the right thing to do


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Chicken or salmon?? Mate, how could there be any contest? :no:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> You need to keep the cals as high as what you did during cycle or your gains will slowly go away... this is the mistake that most make mate.
> 
> As for the Salmon / Chicken - you know the right thing to do


Really? Sh*t, thank God i posted asking advice then, brains here would have been shrinking over the course of this week!

Imaginary reps to you Mick, lots of them xx



pastanchicken said:


> Chicken or salmon?? Mate, how could there be any contest? :no:


With a username like that, the salmon dislike me for being your mate :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

NP fella 

Over in NI on Friday as it goes flying in and out in a day lol


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Could have done some :beer: if you'd been here longer big man, i'm sure there'll be another opportunity between now and death though


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Could have done some :beer: if you'd been here longer big man, i'm sure there'll be another opportunity between now and death though


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....SALMON FILLETS..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So ur doin a SUBO and having some neccesary " rest".....from the bottle


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....SALMON FILLETS..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So ur doin a SUBO and having some neccesary " rest".....from the bottle


Subo?

Yeah, definitely giving the bottle a rest for a while. Way too much booze the weekend past! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Subo?
> 
> Yeah, definitely giving the bottle a rest for a while. Way too much booze the weekend past! :lol:


Susan Boyle:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: You're much better read in celebrity matters than me it seems


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> :lol: You're much better read in celebrity matters than me it seems


shes a fellow Scott:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> With a username like that, the salmon dislike me for being your mate :lol:


That poor salmon looked so upset mate, you gotta have some for tea :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Could have done some :beer: if you'd been here longer big man, i'm sure there'll be another opportunity between now and death though


NP ...

Your GF not free for a few hours??

If I can't meet the main man I could 'entertain' your good lady :whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> NP ...
> 
> Your GF not free for a few hours??
> 
> If I can't meet the main man I could 'entertain' your good lady :whistling:


 :lol: Your accent might remind her of Cheryl, which would only set her off in a jealous rage, otherwise i'd be happy to oblige :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nah mate Cheryl is a chav geordie...

Not a proper one 

Aw well next time I'm over for more than a day we'll get some jars in


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Definitely mate :thumbup1:

You'll be proud of me lads, yesterdays diet was:

0800: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats, banana

1030: 3 large eggs scrambled, 2 toast

1330: stew and a roll - yummy!

1600: 500ml whole milk, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, 100g oats

1830: *2 x salmon fillets*, baby potatoes

2130: 450ml whole milk, 45g casein protein, 5g glutamine, *1 x salmon fillet*

Salmon :bounce:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

21-30 meal, salmon and shake? overkill??

Although was the salmon just a cheat meal :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I've always been having salmon/chicken last thing at night since i started my cycle. I'd be interested to hear if others agree that this is too much? Always learning so the more advice the better. 

Got some nando's piri piri sauce last night, looking forward to spicing a few meals up with that soon


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Is it not the equivelent of having a meal replacement shake with a meal??

I know a lot of BBers have equal amounts of macro's in each meal, thought this was the norm

getting the body to digest the same amounts of nutrients all day long

Its tantamount to the 3 meals a day or 6/7 small meals a day argument, no real answer just

opinion.

I don't really know anybody who'd recommend a huge amount of Protein before bed, just

30g casein would do, plus the whole milk??

I'd have the fillet of salmon (or equivelant) with the 3 eggs or the stew, obviously I don't

know whats in your stew, may well be 8oz beef, if that was the case I'd have it with the eggs

only 18g Protein


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Casein isn't the same as a meal replacement shake though, it's just a slower digesting protein.

45g is the recommended serving size, don't think it provides 45g protein, will double check that later today.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

The point is its not a balanced meal Tim, protein is protein, slow digesting or not.

Don't get me wrong here, there are opinion on opinion on onpinion about diet, training, routine etc

We pick one and go with it but I personally feel that getting the same amount of macros/cals every 3 hours

is the way to go(except sleep)

Kind of makes sense, there's the old how much protein can our bodies assimilate at one time argument

as well, many believe no more than 30g's, personally I think it must be size dependant, ok a normal

11 stone, not much muscle will be 30g's, but as you put on more muscle your body will assimilate

more protein, and Imo I think it increases a lot, ie the bigger a fire is the more fuel it needs

Having said all that if its working don't fix it 

PS fecking angel face Olly was well overated but Beckford, now your talking :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> The point is its not a balanced meal Tim, protein is protein, slow digesting or not.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, there are opinion on opinion on onpinion about diet, training, routine etc
> 
> ...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

T.F. said:


> I've always been having salmon/chicken last thing at night since i started my cycle. I'd be interested to hear if others agree that this is too much? Always learning so the more advice the better.
> 
> Got some nando's piri piri sauce last night, looking forward to spicing a few meals up with that soon


I think its fine, I often load up my tum with slow digesting grub to see me through the night.

At the end of the day, because of the nature of what you are eating, its not all going to hit your system in one - your digestive system will buffer it, exactly as nature intended - it will drip feed into your system :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input lads, makes for interesting discussion and nice to hear others point of view. Tel, as you say, if it's working don't change it, and so far i'm making good gains, although clearly not all muscle when i've gained a stone in 9/10 weeks. At the moment i'm not trying to be lean so if bulking requires a little bit of blubber then so be it, when i cut down hopefully i've gained plenty of muscle too.

I've also not got any fatter round the waist whilst on cycle, so fcuk it, keep shovelling the food down i reckon! 

Summer and top off weather is a long time away anyway - as if we ever get any top off weather in fcukin NI anyway!

As for Beckford, Tel your heart is going to be broken when Leeds cash in mate, i think you fancy him :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tel3563* 

The point is its not a balanced meal Tim, protein is protein, slow digesting or not.

Don't get me wrong here, *there are opinion on opinion on onpinion* about diet, training, routine etc

We pick one and go with it *but I personally feel* that getting the same amount of macros/cals every 3 hours

is the way to go(except sleep) - why? Might not need carbs, the requirement for them is clearly dynamic and related to activity.

but below you say nutrients are drip fed??

Kind of makes sense, there's the old how much protein can our bodies assimilate at one time argument

as well, many believe no more than 30g's, personally I think it must be size dependant, ok a normal

11 stone, not much muscle will be 30g's, but as you put on more muscle your body will assimilate

more protein, and *Imo I think it increases a lot*, ie the bigger a fire is the more fuel it needs (just an old saying, not literally speaking)

Protein isnt primarily fuel though, so not the best way to think of it. IMO.

Don't think your digestive system can automatically keep upping its stuff jsut becasue you are getting bigger, in fact Im sure it doesnt simply because it would be *easy in that case to just keep growing...*

Which it is till we reach our natural plateau:confused1:

I think its more important to not instantaneously swamp amino assimilation rate, although I have no clue how to do that other than rough measures like not downing 100g of whey isolate in 10 seconds, and breaking down/spacing out meals...Equally IMO:rolleyes:

I mean define "assimilate at one time". This old 30g in one sitting thing is bollocks - if I eat 30g of protein from beef, it obviously ages to drip feed in, since it takes longer for me to eat, and longer to digest. If I neck 30g worth of whey isolate, Im not so sure, straight through the digestion, absorbed super quick, I don't know that most peoples assimilation machinery would be able to use that intensity...

I've agreed with this, whats the argument??

Just all IMO :thumbup1:

*Having said all that if its working don't fix it * 

PS fecking angel face Olly was well overated but Beckford, now your talking :lol:

*You seem to have missed the bold type Ramsey:confused1:*

I've formed my opinions partly on experience, partly from this board, partly

from trawling books and mags, but most importantly from asking BBers what they

do

But thanks for the lesson Ramsey, I'll take it all on board for later:thumbup1:

Now lets give Tim his journal back


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Thanks for the input lads, makes for interesting discussion and nice to hear others point of view. Tel, as you say, if it's working don't change it, and so far i'm making good gains, although clearly not all muscle when i've gained a stone in 9/10 weeks. At the moment i'm not trying to be lean so if bulking requires a little bit of blubber then so be it, when i cut down hopefully i've gained plenty of muscle too.
> 
> I've also not got any fatter round the waist whilst on cycle, so fcuk it, keep shovelling the food down i reckon!
> 
> ...


Who would buy him, couldn't sell him last year:whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

No lads, if you want to debate a point then please feel free to debate it here, i enjoy seeing both sides of an argument and hearing others points of view.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> *You seem to have missed the bold type Ramsey:confused1:*
> 
> I've formed my opinions partly on experience, partly from this board, partly
> 
> ...


Tell you what Tel, you can drop the sarcy smart bastard attitude, Ive seen it a lot now, and tbh my post was aimed at giving good info, but also to see how you react - you reacted exactly as expected :thumbup1:

If you are going to put your opinions - which you are entitled to no matter how shaky - on a board, then don't get sand in your vagina when someone asks you to explain a little further, as I did above. I certainly get plenty of it, and its all good - all part and parcel mate, if you can't handle it then...

As everyone who knows me knows, I can counter your points in your above post no problem by giving MY OPINION, but more importantly, I can back this opinion up with a hell of a lot more then "I think".

So, no, thank YOU tel, for proving a little theory of mine :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS Sorry TF, said my bit, wont put any similar posts in here other than just opinion/advice if you want - up to you  Feel free to pm if you like, no sweat either way.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Who would buy him, couldn't sell him last year:whistling:


I believe Chelsea are likely to be making moves in the January window........ :whistling:

Like i said previously Rams, i'd much rather people were here debating the ins and outs of bodybuilding, you guys are both more experienced than me so i'm willing to listen to both opinions and learn as much as i can.

At the end of the day, there are few absolute certainties in BB and what works for one won't necessarily work for the other, so i'll take everything on board, experiment on myself and stick with what works and abandon what doesn't.

Please, feel free to discuss things between yourselves


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Tell you what Tel, you can drop the sarcy smart bastard attitude, Ive seen it a lot now, and tbh my post was aimed at giving good info, but also to see how you react - you reacted exactly as expected :thumbup1:
> 
> If you are going to put your opinions - which you are entitled to no matter how shaky - on a board, then don't get sand in your vagina when someone asks you to explain a little further, as I did above. I certainly get plenty of it, and its all good - all part and parcel mate, if you can't handle it then...
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no idea what you on about Ramsey, I think your taking things

a bit personally mate, if thats the impression you got then I apologise for you

getting the wrong impression:confused1:

I'm no expert, never indicated I was, I've told you how I come to my conclusions

and you spout this out:confused1:

I'm 46 mate, not into internet arguing or are you taking the p1ss:confused1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

T.F. said:


> I believe Chelsea are likely to be making moves in the January window........ :whistling:
> 
> Like i said previously Rams, i'd much rather people were here debating the ins and outs of bodybuilding, you guys are both more experienced than me so i'm willing to listen to both opinions and learn as much as i can.
> 
> ...


Thats def (IMO :lol: ) the best course of action, just make sure and give each thing time to see if it def doesnt work or not :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you on about Ramsey, I think your taking things
> 
> a bit personally mate, if thats the impression you got then I apologise for you
> 
> ...


Hence why you started an entire thread and had a FORUM WIDE rolling arguement with ianstu over the reps......... :lol: :lol:

dont worry,they do say the memory gets worse with age:laugh:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

weeman said:


> Hence why you started an entire thread and had a FORUM WIDE rolling arguement with ianstu over the reps......... :lol: :lol:
> 
> dont worry,they do say the memory gets worse with age:laugh:


It was banter, there is a difference

Are you two a tag team now:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Thats def (IMO :lol: ) the best course of action, just make sure and give each thing time to see if it def doesnt work or not :thumbup1:


is it fuk,everyone knows its best to go with chinese whispers and folklore,everyone knows your first cycle should consist of 8g of gear and you should only be eating 20g prot per sitting in order to turn into the next coleman.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> It was banter, there is a difference
> 
> Are you two a tag team now:lol:


It wasnt banter mate and tbh if your gner try and wash off the whole thing between you and ianstu as banter then i've instantly lost respect for you,the entire board could see it for what it was mate,do yourself a favour and dont embaress yourself by calling it banter.

and as for tag team,no,lovers and bumbandits yes.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

LMAO

So back to Timmy 

If you are worried about processing all the utrients (as Tel mentioned)

You looked into digestive enzmyes??

I use them daily to help me


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Take them regularly mate, with shake in the morning, shake in the afternoon, evening meal and last meal at night  Couldn't be without them, partly for digesting the food and partly because they stop me farting like an absolute trooper


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Take them regularly mate, with shake in the morning, shake in the afternoon, evening meal and last meal at night  Couldn't be without them, partly for digesting the food and partly because they stop me farting like an absolute trooper


Which ones do you use mate? I keep meaning to try some, should help with my heavier meat meals?

I use friendly bacteria from time to time, but have never tried the enzymes.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Quest digestive enzymes are the ones i use mate, think Hackskii recommended them at one point.

I bought the ones from Holland and Barrett the last time i ran out but there were rubbish in comparison, didn't work as well, had to take 2 tablets each time as opposed to one of the Quest and were a similar price, therefore twice as expensive.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Quest digestive enzymes are the ones i use mate, think Hackskii recommended them at one point.
> 
> I bought the ones from Holland and Barrett the last time i ran out but there were rubbish in comparison, didn't work as well, had to take 2 tablets each time as opposed to one of the Quest and were a similar price, therefore twice as expensive.


Fantastic, cheers - will give them a shot I think :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

YOu can pick them up on ebay (180 tab pack) quite reasonably TBH


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

You use the Quest ones as well Mick, or a different brand?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah mate same ones


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Whether you respect me or not, ffs, if thats supposed to upset me Bri, it hasn't

worked, wtf is going on here?? Witchhunt?

Why don't you just duck me under the water to see if I float :lol:

I don't have to explain myself to you but I'll make an exception

this time

The thread your talking about, the reps thread, if you look back at the original

post, was a p1ss take, all be it the worst one in history in hindsight, you see reps

hadn't really bothered me at all, it was banter as Ian hadn't posted on the Ianstu/tels

challenge thread for a few days, at the bottom of the thread i'd put a smiley face

stating that should bring him out now.

The thread took a life of its own and I pmed ian to tell him I was sorry, I'd actually

substituted Ians name in for De4ds, which in hindsight again was not smart. It never

really mattered to me at all.

It was a dumb thread which I wished I'd never started tbh

True, I didn't like the clicks that were forming but that thread started as a p1ss

take, so you see how different things can look on the internet.

Lets be fair here, I stated that Tim MAY be having too much protein late at night

and not balancing it throughout the day (fecking salmon :lol: ), a not unreasonable

conclusion IMO

To get this much flak for that is fecking pathetic unless there is some other henious

underlying problem:confused1:, this kinda sums up what the forum is becoming.

A group of clicky gangs who attack anyone or anything that doesn't agree with

there thinking, its no wonder less and less are posting.

You see merely by posting here Bri you've proved my point somewhat, you've never

posted on this thread of Tims before but I'm assuming Ramsey has felt the need

to call one of his "homies" to come and fight his corner, pathetic mate, and

I've lost any respect for you if that is the case.

Maybe its not the reps that needed changing but the clicks.

Sorry Tim:innocent:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Timbo.....I have a tub of cottage cheese before bed...34gs of protein...light enough that u dont feel to full before bed and enough g's to see you through the night...I thought cassein protein was a bedtime shake due to its slow release method....

now u seem to keep going on about ur waist ya big holla hoop.....just pile on the size for now and worry about that before " Tops Off"...season:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I didn't mention my waist fatty, you did! And i'm not speaking to you because i'm sensitive about the issue! :cursing:

:lol:

Honestly though, not bothered at all, waist hasn't grown during cycle, rest of me certainly has. As said before, i'm not even nearly lean at the moment, but that's not the worry now, it's all about packing on as much muscle as possible. I'll be lean when it's time to be lean, right now, it's coming up to Xmas, and i want to be fat as the Xmas Turkey!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

So.... watch the round ball last night? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> I didn't mention my waist fatty, you did! And i'm not speaking to you because i'm sensitive about the issue! :cursing:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Honestly though, not bothered at all, waist hasn't grown during cycle, rest of me certainly has. As said before, i'm not even nearly lean at the moment, but that's not the worry now, it's all about packing on as much muscle as possible. I'll be lean when it's time to be lean, right now, it's coming up to Xmas, and i want to be fat as the Xmas Turkey!


*ok...ok...put the hanbag down:lol:* :lol:

*I thought i'd read it a page or 2 back in between the bunfights*

*Anyhoooooooooooooooooooooo.......ps...im buzzed up...just necked sum raspberry NoExplode...tastes like cremola fome:thumb:*

*off to do back soon...yee-haa!!*


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> *ok...ok...put the hanbag down:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *I thought i'd read it a page or 2 back in between the bunfights*
> 
> ...


Did someone mention cakes:bounce: :bounce: , ahh sh1t it was buns:sad:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> So.... watch the round ball last night? :lol:


 :lol: Did indeed, safe to say there's been some uproar this side of the water!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> *ok...ok...put the hanbag down:lol:* :lol:


That handbag is LV daahling, and i'm not putting it down anywhere with the likes of you around :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Lets be fair here, I stated that Tim MAY be having too much protein late at night and not balancing it throughout the day (fecking salmon :lol: ), a not unreasonable conclusion IMO
> 
> To get this much flak for that is fecking pathetic unless there is some other henious
> 
> ...


Sorry again TF said I wouldnt, but couldnt help it, when I see someone spouting bollocks I find it hard to roll the other way :lol:

Mods delete, ban me, Im down with whatever, but I promise this will be the last post of this nature, from me, in this thread.

Brian will prob be posting at exactly the same time, my fellow clique member, he's got my back (and my back passage if he had his own way:lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Sorry again TF said I wouldnt, but couldnt help it, when I see someone spouting bollocks I find it hard to roll the other way :lol:
> 
> Mods delete, ban me, Im down with whatever, but I promise this will be the last post of this nature, from me, in this thread.
> 
> Brian will prob be posting at exactly the same time, my fellow clique member, he's got my back (and my back passage if he had his own way:lol


 :confused1: You've got it bad mate

Why would the mods ban you:confused1: Am i the sort to report posts:lol: :lol: Gimme a break will ya:rolleyes:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Sorry again TF said I wouldnt, but couldnt help it, when I see someone spouting bollocks I find it hard to roll the other way :lol:
> 
> Mods delete, ban me, Im down with whatever, but I promise this will be the last post of this nature, from me, in this thread.
> 
> Brian will prob be posting at exactly the same time, my fellow clique member, he's got my back (and my back passage if he had his own way:lol


I'm here maaaaan,i'm here!!! i got your back bro,go,go,go,go,go,go,go!!!

(i'm black and i'm proud)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> I'm here maaaaan,i'm here!!! i got your back bro,go,go,go,go,go,go,go!!!
> 
> (*i'm black* and i'm proud)







:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

...is it all over...are we all doomed

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well Tim, its certainly livened up in here.....hope you are well mate havent spoke to you in ages....sounds like you are still making some good gains and fattening up nicely for Christmas......should be plenty for everyone...just watch where they shove the stuffing :stuart:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers mate, got even more fattened up with food and booze this weekend!

But, celebrations were in order, as i got engaged on Friday night  What a romantic devil i am :wub:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations mate. :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations, I hope you and the salmon will be very happy


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice one mate - congrats...

Had an interesting day in Belfast as it happens


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Cheers mate, got even more fattened up with food and booze this weekend!
> 
> But, celebrations were in order, as i got engaged on Friday night  What a romantic devil i am :wub:


*CONGRATULATIONS* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes lads, appreciate the kind words 

Back to training today, looking forward to it, was totally demotivated yesterday after such a big weekend so just had another rest day and feel so much more ready for it today. Hopefully i haven't lost too much strength after this week off, but i'll know better in a few hours.

Got a photoshoot thing from my sis as an engagement present, have to use it in the next 4 weeks, so going to be really on top of the cardio/diet over that time to look as good as possible in the pics. As good as is possible for me to look that is :lol:

Mick - what was 'interesting' about Belfast then mate? You meet some of our lovely chav population or something?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Shoulders today, went well, pretty pleased as don't see to have dropped much strength in my time off. Didn't expect that i would, but you never know sometimes. Finished with 10min uphill walk, gradient 15 at 3.5mph.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

The reps have returned  That'll keep Tel happy 

Little bit of DOMS today from yesterdays shoulder workout, but nothing too major, back today in 30mins, looking forward to it, although i know i'll be near death tomorrow after deads but hey ho, that's how it goes!

Anyway, spread the love people :wub:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Spread the love fella:wub:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Back went quite well, though couldn't do deads due to other folks using the barbell :cursing:

Any ideas on how to improve on lat pull downs, i'm fairly weak at them. No good at chins either, since my arm op they cause a lot of pain when i do them - which is uber frustrating!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Frustrating that, what were they doing with it?

Can't say I'm fond of lat pull downs, prefer pull ups. Have you tried different handles Tim?

I used to like palms facing your face with narrow grip as I could shift a lot more weight with this method


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm thinking that i may be able to do them with a hammer style grip, but we don't have the necessary equipment in my gym to try those at the moment. Moving house early next year (hopefully) so will most likely move gym then, will ensure that the new gym has everything i require so i'll be better placed then.

Did you mean what were they doing with the op Tel? I broke my arm badly above the elbow, they cocked it up and left me waiting 4 months in a cast, for it to heal out of shape, and then decided that they'd fix it and opened things up, rebroke the arm and put it back in shape and plated it together. If they'd done this to begin with i'd have been off work 2 weeks, as opposed to 4 and 1/2 months!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I meant the Bb, could you muck in 

NHS then Tim:lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

NHS indeed, got private care now though, won't be going down the NHS route again. F*ckin useless!

Could maybe have mucked in, but the lads that were using it were benching about 60kg so it would have meant a lot of hassle adding plates on/taking them off in between their sets. Probably should have done so now though.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> NHS indeed, got private care now though, won't be going down the NHS route again. F*ckin useless!
> 
> Could maybe have mucked in, but the lads that were using it were benching about 60kg so it would have meant a lot of hassle adding plates on/taking them off in between their sets. Probably should have done so now though.


was a guy squattin the other night....he walked away and I was just about to set up the bar to do Dead's when he came back and said he wasn't finished....being the nice guy I am I said.." soz m8 thought u had finished ur set"...he said he had but wanted to do another set of something else...I told him he had already been on there for 15 mins and I didn't have time to wait...fairs fair.....*he moved* :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

You scary big f*cker you


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I bet he'd left the 5kg plates on the bar he'd been squatting with :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I bet he'd left the 5kg plates on the bar he'd been squatting with :lol:


...he left his dignity..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

What's up people! Spent £135 on supps last night, oh the joys of this hobby of ours! :laugh:

Feeling good today, lats are a little sore after back yesterday, though i don't feel like i had a proper workout because i am not nearly crippled from the deads! :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

T.F. said:


> What's up people! Spent £135 on supps last night, oh the joys of this hobby of ours! :laugh:
> 
> Feeling good today, lats are a little sore after back yesterday, though i don't feel like i had a proper workout because i am not nearly crippled from the deads! :lol:


yeah...its gotta be one of the most expensive pastimes you could choose to do....wish I had been drawn to something more like train spoting, thats gotta be cheap....to late for me though I'm hooked for life.

and sorry to hear you're not crippled...better luck next time :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

What you been splashing the cash on...

A big tank for salmon LOL


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

2 x Reflex instant whey, 2 x Reflex casein, 1 x Reflex Glutamine 

I use Reflex supps..........can you tell? Wonder will they sponsor my fat ass??? :lol:

Might get a big fish tank when we move into our house, that way i can grow my own :laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

IanStu said:


> and sorry to hear you're not crippled...better luck next time :thumb:


Legs on Saturday, be the first time in a fortnight after my week off, crippling will come soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> 2 x Reflex instant whey, 2 x Reflex casein, 1 x Reflex Glutamine
> 
> I use Reflex supps..........can you tell? Wonder will they sponsor my fat ass??? :lol:
> 
> Might get a big fish tank when we move into our house, that way i can grow my own :laugh:


Me 2...Reflex all the way:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Tasty sh*t, though i didn't go for the choc mint again this time, gets a bit sickening after a while.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Tasty sh*t, though i didn't go for the choc mint again this time, gets a bit sickening after a while.


Tri- Max Revolutions great as a pre workout PUMP!! :bounce:

Theres one that tastes vile, u boke the first few times...can't remember the name...but its great!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

No chest session for me today, was visiting the mortgage brokers, all agreed so happy days :thumb:

That's everything to do with this house malarky done and dusted, which means i'll have nothing to disrupt my training between now and the end of cycle - bar Xmas


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> No chest session for me today, was visiting the mortgage brokers, all agreed so happy days :thumb:
> 
> That's everything to do with this house malarky done and dusted, which means i'll have nothing to disrupt my training between now and the end of cycle - bar Xmas


New house and promo at work and engagaed....what away to end 2009:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright mate, how's it going? Been away sitting exams, hence not been around.

How long left on cycle now?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Everything has been going great, had some good goings on as quoted in the post above, life is ticking over nicely. Seen a mate earlier, not seen him in a while, first thing he said was 'you're putting on the beef, been on the steroids' so clearly i've made changes. Wearing one of my loosest t-shirts today too so that cheered me up!

Will be on the sust for another 4 weeks, just to avoid doing PCT over Xmas, the dbol bridge to PCT. Strength is still going up a little, although the biggest increases seem to have passed now - sadly. Things have been going well, how'd you get on with your exams?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate, glad all is well. Nice plan too, who wants to be doing pct over xmas :lol:

Exams were tough, as expected. Really do wonder why I thought training as an accountant would be a good idea!! 

The revision really hit my training hard, back on it today though. Need to get me some of them comments that you keep getting! :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Get on the gear mate, i didn't get too many of them before i became a junkie :lol: I don't really want to do a PCT ever, never mind over Xmas, would love to stay on long term but the missus won't hear of it so i'll have to have a few months off, then going to run another cycle ahead of the summer


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

jeeze tim your having the time of it lately fella, congrats on the engagement, if your down derry wi the woman over xmas give me a shout and well hit extreme fitness, all the best buddy


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers Dave mate, will certainly do that if i'm down there for any kind of prolonged period as i want to make the most of the last few weeks of my cycle. Thanks for the congrats, don't think the missus has stopped smiling since i produced the ring (for her finger, lol)


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> don't think the missus has stopped smiling since i produced the ring (for her finger, lol)


That made me chuckle :lol:

Congrats fro me too mate, good news.

As for the gear....we shall see :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS TIM :beer: :bounce: :beer:

Nice news buddy xx


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Em, appreciate the sentiments and reps 

Shoulders today, had a good set, did some behind the neck presses to ears as James L mentioned these are good for medial delts in his journal. Did them on smith machine with low weights as it's the first time i've did this exercise, 50kg plus whatever the smith bar is. Had a fairly decent workout, finished off with 10mins on the X trainer on a fairly tough difficulty setting.

Diet has been nailed on lately, apart from no shake at night as was waiting for casein, which has now arrived


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Back today, time to destroy my back with some heavy deads again this week. My training partner now could not be more part time if he tried, didn't train at all last week, week before was a rest week, this week he's decided that he now does cardio on back day instead of back, isn't training chest because his work do is Fri at 1pm - we train at 12pm so if it was me i'd be making sure to train - and he stopped training legs weeks ago.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, nothing like a great training partner is there, maybe he's jealous of your

Awesomeness


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Thanks Em, appreciate the sentiments and reps
> 
> Shoulders today, had a good set, did some behind the neck presses to ears as James L mentioned these are good for medial delts in his journal. Did them on smith machine with low weights as it's the first time i've did this exercise, 50kg plus whatever the smith bar is. Had a fairly decent workout, finished off with 10mins on the X trainer on a fairly tough difficulty setting.
> 
> Diet has been nailed on lately, apart from no shake at night as was waiting for casein, which has now arrived


Nice to hear you are still hammering it mate :thumb:

Still knocking back the salmon on a night?? :whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, nothing like a great training partner is there, maybe he's jealous of your
> 
> Awesomeness


Seems the only logical explanation to me 



mick_the_brick said:


> Nice to hear you are still hammering it mate :thumb:
> 
> Still knocking back the salmon on a night?? :whistling:


Still getting the salmon in, seen some sitting there for tea tonight, when i was looking in the fridge this morning. Hubba hubba :laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

*New PB for reps on deads, 170kg x 5.*

Well chuffed, went up quite easily too, rest week then last week with no deads must have allowed for this. Going to be sore in the morning but it's well worth it 

Totally f*cked after today's session, but i know it was a good one so it's all worth it. I'm on lower carbs than i previously was too, so even better achievement


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice one - well done fella


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers big man, small lifts compared to what some of you lads are probably throwing about, but it's a big one for me! 200kg is the next big target, though i fancy it'll be a while yet!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done Tim, nice lifting mate


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers Tel, couldn't have done it without the help and advice i get on here, so i owe a lot to you guys, for all your support. :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I think my back is broken :lol: Nah, not too bad actually, pretty sore at the base of my back, but then that's where it should be sore so it's all good.

Got waxed yesterday too, so i've got a sore back and a sore front, no loving from the missus or my boyfriend today then :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice deadlifting chief. That 200 can't be too far away now


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Feels like a million years away today mate, even picking up my shoes this morning was an effort


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Seriously mate,

I pop in leave HULK advice

Go away, come back and what????

NOTHING???

NO FCKIN PICS:cursing: :cursing:

(apart from some ugly rep whore hidden away)

sort it out:beer:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

One day JW, all that you ask will be yours :beer:

Until that day though, content yourself with this random picture:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

So another weekend passes, few too many Harp on Saturday but managed to curtail my alcoholic side and rehydrated yesterday with plenty of water, then a nice big feed of ribs folllowed by a sirloin steak for tea 

Shoulders today at 1pm, training buddy is actually going today as well, imagine that. Feeling a bit tired now but going to get a cup of strong black coffee in me now and take it from there.

Hope y'all had a good weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You're drinking Harp? Fúck me you deserve what's happening to your liver :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I love Harp! Carlsberg gives me a sore head, plus they sponsor Liverpool so can't be having that 

Drink most lagers though to be honest, will be consuming a few of the German variety at the continental market at City Hall over the next few days.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

T.F. said:


> I love Harp! *Carlsberg gives me a sore head, plus they sponsor Liverpool so can't be having that*
> 
> Drink most lagers though to be honest, will be consuming a few of the German variety at the continental market at City Hall over the next few days.


They sell that crap in my local. I used to ask if my liverpool supporting mate wanted a 'pint of vermin' when it was my round :thumb:

I do like the export, but like good players at liverpool, it's hard to find :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Harp is rat's píss.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

That's enough from you big boy! Don't you talk about my Harp lager like that. :lol:

What's your tipple?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Harp lager, haven't seen that for years, don't you have wife beater over there


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Stella? Oh yeah, we get it, it's funny the questions people ask, we have Tesco/Sainsbury etc so i'm sure they stock exactly the same stuff here as over there.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You won't get Harp outside of Ireland. My poison is anything German or Polish.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well i don't think i'm going to get much leaner over Xmas, was out yesterday with some mates for a 6oz burger at the continental market and a couple of pints of German lager - if only lunch were like that everyday. Then today a few lads from the gym are talking about heading to the same place after work so probably join them too. Then on Friday a few of us that were in Amsterdam in May are meeting for a few pints and some food at lunch. Beer, beer, beer!

All only a quiet few though, no sessions, so it's not all bad. Also, as an engagement present we got vouchers for a professional shoot with a photographer, so i'll be getting my handsome self photographed on Saturday! I might see if i can get him to photoshop me to look like Zak Khan, then i'll put some pics up on here 

:beer:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

:thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Well i don't think i'm going to get much leaner over Xmas, was out yesterday with some mates for a 6oz burger at the continental market and a couple of pints of German lager - if only lunch were like that everyday. Then today a few lads from the gym are talking about heading to the same place after work so probably join them too. Then on Friday a few of us that were in Amsterdam in May are meeting for a few pints and some food at lunch. Beer, beer, beer!
> 
> All only a quiet few though, no sessions, so it's not all bad. Also, as an engagement present we got vouchers for a professional shoot with a photographer, so i'll be getting my handsome self photographed on Saturday! I might see if i can get him to photoshop me to look like Zak Khan, then i'll put some pics up on here
> 
> :beer:


Fu***ing roided up salmon fuc.king drunk LOL 

Off to Amsterdam in June as it goes for 3 days with the lads..

You been before pal?? :innocent:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes mate, just in May past, was a brilliant holiday, stag do so there was about 13 of us i think, the craic was unbelievable! Bring plenty of money though, you'll not get a pint for under 5 euro and in some places it can be a lot more than that, entry into strip clubs is a fortune too, in fact everything is a fortune, but it really is a blast. Just forget about the price of things and enjoy yourself.

It's just a different world though, i don't really smoke weed but i gave it a go over there. The hookers in the windows is unreal, some drop dead gorgeous women knocking the window and asking you in, sometimes more than one of them in there. Unreal!

I love that description of me by the way, might change my tag under my username to that instead :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

You're preaching to the converted I have been over 4 times LOL.

I used to work in Amsterdam for a week at a time 

Strip clubs are pants.. just down to the whore houses...

Also give the banana bar a miss

Some cheap places to drink if you know where


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I got tempted by swedish twins last time I was there..

*OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH*


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Well i don't think i'm going to get much leaner over Xmas, was out yesterday with some mates for a 6oz burger at the continental market and a couple of pints of German lager - if only lunch were like that everyday. Then today a few lads from the gym are talking about heading to the same place after work so probably join them too. Then on Friday a few of us that were in Amsterdam in May are meeting for a few pints and some food at lunch. Beer, beer, beer!
> 
> All only a quiet few though, no sessions, so it's not all bad. Also, as an engagement present we got vouchers for a professional shoot with a photographer, so i'll be getting my handsome self photographed on Saturday! I might see if i can get him to photoshop me to look like Zak Khan, then i'll put some pics up on here
> 
> ...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: My mate and me were passing by the hookers in the Dam and these 2 stunning blondes were in the window, waving us in saying 'come on boys, 2 boys, 2 girls', naturally we just had a laugh about it and went on our way :whistling:

Anyhow, back to some training chat, my back is in bits today, was a bit weaker on deadlifts yday, was trying out Big's 5-3-1 theory for strength - though i don't even know what this is, just did 5 reps, then 3, then 1, lol. Managed 180kg for 1 which isn't any better than i have done before, though i did feel like i could have done another rep, which i definitely couldn't have done last time i lifted 180.

Annoyed by the fact our gym only has DBs up to 35kg as they're far too easy for doing rows with, might change to BB rows but don't like them as much. Lightened the weight a little for pull downs and made sure form was particularly strict, have a lot more DOMS in my lats today than i have had recently so obviously that made a difference.

Feelin a little hungover today, 5 pints of Lindeboom at the continental market yesterday, f*ckin lovely they were but that sh*t would blow your head off! :beer:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Feelin a little hungover today, 5 pints of Lindeboom at the continental market yesterday, f*ckin lovely they were but that sh*t would blow your head off! :beer:


More booze, love it mate. Tis the season and all that :beer:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I know, and even more again tomorrow afternoon. Thank God the mrs isn't going anywhere this weekend and we've no plans, at least that'll keep me on the straight and narrow!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Timbo you've got the 5-3-1 ass about face. One week you do a 5-rep max lift, then the next week 3-rep, then a 1rm (not true 1rm). Then week 4 is deloading, then back to 5RM. That's simplified somewhat, but more or less what it is.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: Oh well, i kinda figured that wouldn't be right! Thanks for that info though Darren. is that all you do on that day, not sets of 5 reps, just 5 reps and that's it?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You build up to it - CNS prep of just a few reps per set. Say your 5RM on squats was 150kg, you might do 60 x10 to get the blood flowing then 90 for 4, 120 for 2, 135 for 2, then the 5RM - or whatever feels right for you.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok mate, cool, will bare that in mind for future, thanks for the info


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I should spend more weekends with my girlfriend, Monday morning, feeling refreshed and ready to go. Training partner has pulled out of today's shoudler session (again) so i'm going to do legs today and then shoulders tomorrow. Don't really like this as i'll be training 3 days in a row before i get a rest on Thursday, however i didn't have time to train legs this weekend so at least i get to hit them today instead of not at all.

Hope everyone had a good weekend! :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Like your new avatar title LOL...

Sounds like a decent weekend??

Any pis.sy harp drank??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

How come you don't post your workouts tim? Would be good to see your lift increases

Your TP is useless


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

My TP? Edit: training partner - yes, you're quite right about that!

Had 4 cans of Harp on Saturday evening watching the United game, very sensible evening by my standards!

I don't post workouts because at the start i didn't really want to, as we could all be super strong on tinterweb if we wanted to.

Current lifts are:

DL - 180kg

Squat - 160kg to paralell (on a smith machine though) Ass to grass is a lot less

Bench - 45kg dbs, flat pressing (sometimes only have 35s though, depending which gym i'm at) 

Shoulder press - 32.5kg

Not 1RM, apart from deadlifts, rest are for reps.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Training partner


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well i can safely say that my legs got worked yesterday, they are ACHING today!  3hours walking round town doing Xmas shopping probably didn't help either, i was practically hobbling by the time we got home, legs were totally f*cked!

Shoulders today, the TP lottery is under way, wonder what the excuse might be today :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I miss having a training partner at times, hope he turns up! Bad time of year though for people crying off!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

> Going to see doc about teeth grinding today whole jaw is aching!!


No training for him today then!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Timbo....

how long u got left on salmon...sorry cycle? :lol:

I'm Jan 6th....cannot believe that will be 12 weeks!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> No training for him today then!


Oh dear :no:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't have a TP TBH...

Then never get let down...

Spotting is an issue on pressing though as there are not many I trust on that front..

A story to tell on this when I get 5


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

That is a seriously funny excuse, have you had the abducted by aliens one yet :lol:

Listening to Radio 5 last night, I know I'm sad, but its official, Man Utd are finished:thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: Why, what genius was on there spouting?

Mick, let's hear this story mate! Spotting is an issue, had a random helping with shoulders today, helped set up the weight then cleared, i was thinking 'best hope i don't cave this down on my head then'. As a result only went for 6 reps at 32.5kg last set.

Pretty tired today but reckon that's a combo of heavy legs yday and shopping last night. Also acid reflux was really f*ckin me up today and forgot to take Rennie before training. Oh well!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

SHoulder pressing with DB's told the lad I would need help around 8 reps in ...

on the 8th rep he turned around and was checking some pu$$y out on the trendmill...

Long story short tri's gave in 47.5KG dumbell just missed my head and landed on my trap.. (I just moved my head out of the way). Guy disappeared sharpish..

Funnily enough haven't asked him to spot since.

I would love to spot him though LOL


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

International footballer Steve Claridge 

He's always right, to be fair he never said they were finished but did say they only have

one star player now who can change a game, Rooney, and they are missing Ronaldo

more than expected.

Is it correct that all the Ronaldo money has gone on paying loan interest payments??


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

What a f*ckin numpty, you'd think he'd have been paying particular attention at the point you said you might need help :lol: Pussy on the treadmill would still be there in a couple of reps time! Lucky you didn't injure yourself FFS!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> SHoulder pressing with DB's told the lad I would need help around 8 reps in ...
> 
> on the 8th rep he turned around and was checking some pu$$y out on the trendmill...
> 
> ...


Similar happened to me on CGBP, lad looking other way as my wrists gave

way (ok, I'm limp wristed) and the bar came down rather quickly on my

chest, no halm done but from then I only get very experienced lads to do it.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

> Is it correct that all the Ronaldo money has gone on paying loan interest payments??


No, well not according to the boss anyway, but then who really knows what is going on behind the scenes. The simple fact is that Ferguson didn't want to spend money in an inflated market, one which seen 5 Premier League goals Carlos Tevez go for £47m!

As for only having 1 player who can change a game, United were struggling at home to Blackburn this season and Berbatov popped up with an exceptional volley to set us on the way to a 2-0 win. We struggled in the first half away to West Ham until Paul Scholes scored a left foot screamer. Against Everton the breakthrough was from Darren Fletcher, another game where a goal was needed to change it.

Of the games we've won by 1 goal this season, Paul Scholes scored the winner in Besiktas, Atonio Valencia scored the winner in CSKA, Valencia scored the winner at home to Bolton, Carrick scored the winner against Wolfsburg, Michael Owen scored the winner against City, Abou Diaby scored an own goal in the Ar$enal game.

The only game where Rooney has scored the crucial goal was at home to Birmingham on day 1 of this season and he didn't assist for any of the ones i mentioned above. Steve may do a bit more homework.

:lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Listening to Radio 5 last night, I know I'm sad, but its official, Man Utd are finished:thumb:


 :spam:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with him, you know what I mean about "game changing players", scholes and berbatov

are not superstar players like, Beckham, Ronaldo, Tevez, Rooney. Good pro's but when

an opposition manager looks at the team sheet nowadays, they don't think oh sh1t anymore.

Think about it, last season, if your were playing Liverpool at home and Rafa saw a team sheet

without Tevez and Ronaldo, then he would of been very much happier than facing a team

with them in. Not a great example as Man u lost 4-1 anyway:lol:

This season thats the case in every game, teams have had a go at United this season, they've

lost the invincibility they had in previous seasons, fact mate, beared up by the amount of

times they've been beaten this year and the poor performances I've seen (Sunderland comes

to mind)

Anyway, I'd just love it if we beat you in FA cup, love it


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Tel, i reckon if we'd had the injuries last season that we've had this season we'd probably have lost the same amount of games. No club can cope with having 8 defenders out at once, and a constantly changing backline, not to mention our No.1 keeper being injured for more of this season than he's been fit.

Poor performances are par for the course early in the season from United mate, it's normally from Jan/Feb on that they start to tick. Next 7 Premier League games are fairly easy, in Premier League terms: Wolves, Fulham, Hull, Wigan, Birmingham, Burnley, Hull. If United have 7 wins from those 7 games then they'll be well on course.

Everyone is raving about Chelsea yet they've only lost 1 less game, and of the 'big 4' they've played United and Liverpool at Stamford Bridge, whereas United have played Chelsea and Liverpool away.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Every fvcker beats Liverpool nowadays, home or away:lol:

Good points, that certainly is an easy jan/feb. I'm not raving about Chelsea, I'd like to see

Ar5enal win premiership as they play the most attractive football, but they have a soft center.

It amazes me that Wenger went from buying big physical players to buying all small players, his

side are not balanced enough for me, and if Cesc doesnt play there sh1te.

I'm just in the process of going back to coaching a team, asst first but it won't take me

long to take over


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

> Every fvcker beats Liverpool nowadays, home or away


Apart from Leeds 

Totally agree about Wenger, Vieira, Petit, Denilson, big strong, but could play. Even Pires was 6ft1", now all he buys is midgets who play nice football. Their players have even said that they need more imposing figures in their team, but whether Wenger will go for it is anyone's guess.

We'll see what happens in terms of the league, long way to go yet. I do agree that United lack a certain spark at times, although starting with a 5 man midfield at home to Villa was an awful decision, particularly with Park as one of the creative players. He works tirelessly and is good for games where we're under pressure, but his chance creation/goal scoring is rubbish. Hoping to see a much more attacking line up tonight.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Good morning, good morning, hip hip hip hooray :lol:

Back today, normally do it on Wednesday but my legs were so f*cked from Mon that it would have been a disaster trying to train yesterday. Xmas doooo tomorrow night, well from 12pm on, so Saturday will be a write off, which means i might have to try to do chest on Sunday, i'll have to see how that pans out.

Diet was fairly poor yesterday, was out on Tue night watching the Champions, had a few Guinness, followed by another few, followed by a few Sailor Jerry with Coke. Hotness the barmaid was clearly checking me out too, eye contact to the extreme and all the smiles you could ask for, very flattering. Also got told by a girl i'm work yesterday that i'm 'buff', which hopefully is a good thing. 

Peace!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Are you sure you didn't mishear you puff 

I finish my orals this week so drinking can be upped towards xmas for me, although I doubt

I'll reach your heady heights


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Hotness the barmaid was clearly checking me out too, eye contact to the extreme and all the smiles you could ask for, very flattering. Also got told by a girl i'm work yesterday that i'm 'buff', which hopefully is a good thing.
> 
> Peace!


Now that is what it's all about :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

No i didn't mishear, come on now Tel, leaving yourself WIDE open to old age and deteriorating hearing jokes there mate :lol:

Back day today, went ok, still f*ckin hate pull downs though, i'm stronger than the few lads that train in the work gym when it comes to deadlifts and can match them on rows but i'm totally rubbish at pull downs! Depression!

On a better note, did 1 mile intervals on the treadmill after, quite enjoyed it, seems to work slightly better for my shin splints as they don't get the constant pounding that they do when jogging. Any of you lads do intervals?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I like to leave a couple of minutes between pints, just to get prepared again


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: [email protected]! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> :lol: [email protected]! :lol:


...bring back the Sailor Jerry days Tim.....2am posts...talkin jibberish...

and reading what u wrote the next day with "the fears"..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Speaking of Sailor Jerry's, Bargain Booze near me stock it now, result :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried it yet? What do you reckon? Think i'll probably partake of a few during the Xmas festivities today :beer:

Going to be a long day on the drink, given that it kicks off in under 2hrs!

Had a rotten salmon fillet last night by the way lads, all covered in fat all through it, really bad. I feel like the salmon have wronged me and i don't quite know how they'll ever make it up to me!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Sailor Jerry's? I love the stuff mate, got a bottle in the flat. Think I'll stock up over the weekend now Bargain Booze have it. It's usual so hard to get hold of.

Sorry to hear about the salmon.

:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bad Salmonmg:

Did you call off the engagement:whistling:

Around these parts we call today black friday, loads of fighting d1cks around

7 or 8 tonight

I've been asked to a do but not going to go, got back/hams this afternoon, dedication:thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Have you tried it yet? What do you reckon? Think i'll probably partake of a few during the Xmas festivities today :beer:
> 
> Going to be a long day on the drink, given that it kicks off in under 2hrs!
> 
> *Had a rotten salmon fillet last night by the way lads, all covered in fat all through it, really bad. I feel like the salmon have wronged me and i don't quite know how they'll ever make it up to me*!


Jeezzz...

Never thought I would see the day...

Time to find a new friend mate now that the salmon has done the dirty on you


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Great work do on Fri, had a shedload of booze, was a proper session, though i held it together a lot better than my colleagues. Seems that since i've started taking gear my alcohol threshold has increased markedly, which is handy but costs an awful lot!

Anyway, have had the cold all weekend, still feeling pretty ****ty today, had chest pain too though it just feels like trapped wind and seems to have alleviated this morning, thankfully.

How'd you boys get on over black eye Friday?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Great work do on Fri, had a shedload of booze, was a proper session, though i held it together a lot better than my colleagues. Seems that since i've started taking gear my alcohol threshold has increased markedly, which is handy but costs an awful lot!
> 
> Anyway, have had the cold all weekend, still feeling pretty ****ty today, had chest pain too though it just feels like trapped wind and seems to have alleviated this morning, thankfully.
> 
> How'd you boys get on over black eye Friday?


I had a decent back training day thanks:whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Aren't you the saintly one Tel 

Update: still feeling like sh*t, gradually getting better but it's no quick process. Not going to run my CNS into the ground by training when i feel like this, however i'm really annoyed about that as i'm into my last few weeks on cycle. Also, with this chest pain, i'm wondering should i continue taking the gear, although to be honest it feels more like indigestion or something as opposed to anything serious. I'm totally knackered, could do without being in work too but got lot of sh*t to tidy up before the Xmas break.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Aren't you the saintly one Tel
> 
> Update: still feeling like sh*t, gradually getting better but it's no quick process. Not going to run my CNS into the ground by training when i feel like this, however i'm really annoyed about that as i'm into my last few weeks on cycle. Also, with this chest pain, i'm wondering should i continue taking the gear, although to be honest it feels more like indigestion or something as opposed to anything serious. I'm totally knackered, could do without being in work too but got lot of sh*t to tidy up before the Xmas break.


Ahhhh, poor Tim, you reap what you sow mate


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

fcuk sake tim i have been lumpin this head cold for 5 days ,missed legs on fri incase my head exploded squatin or leg pressin, back to porridge at the gym last night tho energy depleted quickly so just stopped mate.. hope you get full power soon yourself


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes mate, same to yourself, have some reppage to cheer you up 

Tel, negged for your cheek :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Maybe worth backing off a little mate TBH if you are not well...

Friday night for myself - went to Digital in Newcastle to God's Kitchen (Awesome)


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Backing off the gear or the training Mick?

God's Kitchen eh, jeez that brings back memories of my pill poppin days!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Training mate - get a few days rest...

A very good night mate.. problem was I didn't get in till 1pm Sat.

Wife wasn't too impressed LOL


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: I'm sure! I used to see a girl back in those days and the two of us together were a disaster, we'd go out, cane it, end up at seperate parties with strangers, not make it home for days and then fall out with each other! Even though we'd both committed pretty much the same crime! Suffice to say that relationship didn't pan out. She's now a cop! :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Training mate - get a few days rest...
> 
> A very good night mate.. *problem was I didn't get in till 1pm Sat. *
> 
> Wife wasn't too impressed LOL


 :lol: :lol:

Nice Mick, are you communicating in any form yet:whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> fcuk sake tim i have been lumpin this head cold for 5 days ,missed legs on fri incase my head exploded squatin or leg pressin, back to porridge at the gym last night tho energy depleted quickly so just stopped mate.. hope you get full power soon yourself


Hope you did legs last night then, to catch up:whistling:

Let me guess, chest and biceps:tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Normally twice a year I get with the lads on all nighters..

As I mentioned next one is in the Dam for 3 days LOL


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice Mick, are you communicating in any form yet:whistling:


Yeah took till last night though...

She wanted to go food shopping last night and I told her if she wasn't going to talk I wasn't going to her mother's for Xmas dinner :ban:

Did the trick I apologised again and had some pu$4y pie last night so all is sweet again :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:thumbup1: Nice work, smooth operator :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Yeah took till last night though...
> 
> She wanted to go food shopping last night and I told her if she wasn't going to talk I wasn't going to her mother's for Xmas dinner :ban:
> 
> Did the trick I apologised again and had some pu$4y pie last night so all is sweet again :thumbup1:


Oh I think it maybe mentioned again if she's out like mine:whistling:

Nice blackmailing though:thumbup1::laugh:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Oh I think it maybe mentioned again if she's out like mine:whistling:
> 
> Nice blackmailing though:thumbup1::laugh:


Nah mate... she grew out of that a while ago TBH....

Water under the bridge and all that we have had some serious stuff in the past to deal with.

So when we move on.. we do exactly that :whistling:

So Tim.. more important things to talk about mate - salmon tonight??


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Take away tonight i think Mick, trying to make up for lost calories due to lack of appetite the past few days - that's the excuse anyway! Think it'll be a large chicken kebab on chips, house sauce and garlic sauce, plenty of lettuce and onion - that way it's healthy you see!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Take away tonight i think Mick, trying to make up for lost calories due to lack of appetite the past few days - that's the excuse anyway! Think it'll be a large chicken kebab on chips, house sauce and garlic sauce, plenty of lettuce and onion - that way it's healthy you see!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Take away tonight i think Mick, trying to make up for lost calories due to lack of appetite the past few days - that's the excuse anyway! Think it'll be a large chicken kebab on chips, house sauce and garlic sauce, plenty of lettuce and onion - that way it's healthy you see!


 :thumb :with you on that one mate you always crave sh!t like this when you are low, i usually load up melted cheese on toast and tomato with a sprinkle of black pepper BOUT 4 ROUNDS and a mug of sweet tea:whistlingoOO


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Take away tonight i think Mick, trying to make up for lost calories due to lack of appetite the past few days - that's the excuse anyway! Think it'll be a large chicken kebab on chips, house sauce and garlic sauce, plenty of lettuce and onion - that way it's healthy you see!


You could be eating alot worse things for you pal 

How was it anyways??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

................TIM...........are u back??.....where art thou?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I have returned, fear not young Thomas 

Yes, back to the forum, back to the land of the living after my man flu last week, back to work :crying: and back to training today, refreshed after a week off and a nice, quiet Xmas with my family and gf 

Hope everyone had a good crimbo and got lots of nice things??? I got.........wait for it..........socks, boxers and money - do men get anything else??? :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> I have returned, fear not young Thomas
> 
> Yes, back to the forum, back to the land of the living after my man flu last week, back to work :crying: and back to training today, refreshed after a week off and a nice, quiet Xmas with my family and gf
> 
> Hope everyone had a good crimbo and got lots of nice things??? I got.........wait for it..........socks, boxers and money - do men get anything else??? :lol:


Glad you had a good one mate, me too, nice quiet one with the kids/partners and new

Grandson:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> I have returned, fear not young Thomas
> 
> Yes, back to the forum, back to the land of the living after my man flu last week, back to work :crying: and back to training today, refreshed after a week off and a nice, quiet Xmas with my family and gf
> 
> Hope everyone had a good crimbo and got lots of nice things??? I got.........wait for it..........socks, boxers and money - do men get anything else??? :lol:


ive just got the flu...on the benalyn.....i got a laptop...Armani chain...tons of clothes....( no boxers)....and s.hit loads of chocolate.....and u will love this Timbo....A MANBAG:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yahoo, manbags FTW!

Well i've got some pretty good shoulder DOMS today after yesterday's session, going to do legs today if i don't get a shout from some mates who are over in Belfast - i kinda hope i don't, nice as it would be to meet up, i'd rather not miss my legs session.

More TP excuses, the last week he was meant to train he came up with some bullsh*t, can't even remember what, then last week i was ill so couldn't train, he didn't even mention training to me or get in touch about it. Txt him on Mon night to see if he was training this week, turns out he 'thought i was off' which is pure crap as i'd told him i wasn't taking leave over Xmas, so he's going to 'be back at it next week' which means i might get a training session with him next week. 

Thinking of taking out the full fat milk with my afternoon oat shake and my casein shake in the evening as i'm trying to cut the fat back a little - any thoughts? Means diet would look like this, most days:

0800: 500ml whole milk, 100g oats, 5g glutamine, 50g instant whey, banana

1030: 4 large eggs scrambled

1200: train

1300: 25g instant whey, 50g dextrose, 500ml water

1400: chicken sandwich on grainery bread with salad

1630: 500ml water, 100g oats, 5g glutamine, 50g instant whey

1900: 2 x salmon fillets, salad - sometimes potatoes/rice with this

2200: 450ml water, 45g casein, 5g glutamine

Supps: 5g fish oils, 1g glucosamine, 2 x multi vits, digestive enzymes

Might add some more eggs in at the 1630 meal to make up for lost protein from the milk.

What think ye, oh knowledgeable ones?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Why not cut back the oats a bit?

whats the gains been like? When you coming off?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Last jab next week, then oral bridge to PCT so coming off in about 4 weeks time.

Could always cut back the oats, it's a possibility.

Gains have slowed right down now, a bit over a stone up in weight, good increases in all lifts, waist pretty much the same as when i started. Not drinking from Jan 1 to Mar 1 so that should help to lean up a bit too.

I see you mentioned you'd started the melanotan, how you finding it? Any sides? Got a good tan? You pale to start with? Thinking about giving it a go myself.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

makes you like george hamilton the third that sh!t no a few guys on it


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Last jab next week, then oral bridge to PCT so coming off in about 4 weeks time.
> 
> Could always cut back the oats, it's a possibility.
> 
> ...


Nice gains!!

Yes im very pail.! rarely tan at all.

I started about a month ago.

1-13 days 1 mg eod.

14-24 days 1 mg ed.

after 10 days i started using sunbeds had 4 in total 2 x6mins, 2 x9mins. then i went on holiday for a week.

i hate going on holiday pure white and people usually take the p!ss, so i got a bit of colour before i went, after the weeks holiday i probably got the best tan i have ever had and it wasnt that hot to be honest. I didnt burn once and i usually go a nice shade of red so i would use it again just to stop me burning.

i had no sides at all except the odd hardon lol. i wont be topping it up as i dont like the thoughts of using the sunbeds alot, but may use up the rest of the jabs.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

rodrigo said:


> makes you like george hamilton the third that sh!t no a few guys on it












:lol:



Nemises said:


> Nice gains!!
> 
> Yes im very pail.! rarely tan at all.
> 
> ...


Spot on mate, cheers for the info, would only be planning on one sunbed a week just to take the whiter than white look away


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Spot on mate, cheers for the info, would only be planning on one sunbed a week just to take the whiter than white look away


i know what ya mean lol. :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Good morning my lovelies, hope you're all keeping well. 

Had a very enjoyable night last night watching United return to form with a 5-0 demolition of Wigan, just in time to face Leeds as well, which will undoubtedly keep Tel happy! :laugh: And 3 lovely pints of Guiness too :beer:

Chest today at 12pm, looking forward to it as always, then rest tomorrow and back day on Saturday.

Who is doing what for NYE? Don't think i'm doing anything, wanted to go for a meal with the missus but most places are doing stupid black tie or masquerade balls and all that crap, i just want to eat a steak and chill out! We'll see what happens later i guess.

Peace!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Good morning my lovelies, hope you're all keeping well.
> 
> Had a very enjoyable night last night watching United return to form with a 5-0 demolition of Wigan, just in time to face Leeds as well, which will undoubtedly keep Tel happy! :laugh: And 3 lovely pints of Guiness too :beer:
> 
> ...


I watched ****nal demolish Portsmouth, wish we were playing Pompey:rolleyes:

Talking to some Wigan fans today and apparently it was 5 lucky breakaways

and 2 of them were offside:whistling: 

Just back from gym, did back and bi's, was fecking packed as its only open 3 hours

Off to party at 5ish then onto pub at 8ish, band on and Karaoke later. Hopefully

it won't be like last year when all hell broke loose at 12:cursing:

I've just had a mohicanish haircut to p1ss the Mrs off, she won't see it till

I walk in the party as she's going straight there from work:lol: although I may

bottle it and get the clippers to it:rolleyes:

Sure we'll have a crackerjack of a night, normally do:thumb:

Hope everyone has a good one:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Think someone needs to dump his training partner..... or give him a kick in the nads.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I won't mention it again


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cracking performance Tel, fully deserved win mate, United were awful, Leeds had the better of the chances and when United did create one they fluffed their lines every time. Pathetic.

Well done mate, i'm sure you enjoyed it :thumbup1:

Nice quiet weekend, not a drop of alcohol touched, that's the first step to staying off it until March now taken  Long way to go though! Shoulders today, TP says he will be present, probably a resolution or some such sh*t but we'll see how long it lasts. Out for dinner last night, meal consisted of 2 chicken fillets but the Mrs didn't want 2 so gave me 1 of hers. 3 chicken fillets, roast veg and some garlic potatoes later and i was well and truly stuffed  Also went and seen Avatar after dinner, good show, well worth seeing if just for the 3D alone, although the film is pretty decent too


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been dreading coming on this thread to see what Tel had to say :no:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: I kinda knew i had it coming to be fair, he hasn't been too bad about it, so far


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I went to the pub at half time, didn't go before hand as I'd made a few promises on NYE

that I might of struggled performing yesterday, wasn't a classic game but I thought Leeds

looked good for long periods.

Fair play to Fergie, he didn't pull any punches in interview although why does he go on about

injury time constantly.

I'm not the gloating kind you'll be pleased to hear 

Spurs away was a disappointment


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I won't make any excuses, we were pretty awful, and you boys played well, unfortunately :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah i'm sure you're disappointed with that, i think you might have a chance at Elland Road but away, against their first XI, i fancy you'll get turned over.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Good shoulders session today, although just lately i can not get above 6 reps at 35kg DB shoulder pressing, it's doing my head in! Think i might try and alternate high and low reps, see if that makes much difference, been doing sets of 8 throughout most of my time on cycle so guess i need to freshen things up a bit. Funny how putting your frustrations into text enables you to come up with a rational solution pretty quickly, probably shouldn't even bother posting this drivel now, but i know you guys wait patiently for each new post of mine so here's the latest, it's a belter!

:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Off the sauce till March? The 17th by any chance? :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: I reckon i'll probably have a few then, but actually have just aimed for March 1st, for two reasons. One, it's a whole 16 days closer than the 17th and two, it's my gf's birthday so just set the target at staying off it until then. Was in Tesco on Saturday evening though and practically salivating, whilst staring at the wine section!

:beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I find coming off the booze easy, its coming off the fecking chocolates thats a struggle


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't eat much crap at all, i'm very good when it comes to that, although i do enjoy a take away or meal out a bit too often, which is something i need to cut back on. Very seldom eat chocolate and crisps, don't really appeal much to me - although refrigerated Cadbury's Dairy Milk is f*ckin lovely!

When i was on dbol i had no bother abstaining from booze because of the health risks, but when i don't have a genuine reason to avoid it i find it hard to resist, especially if the Mrs is away and mates wanna meet up at weekend or something.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't had sweets etc for most of the year, its just Xmas was a bit of a choc fest

and now I'm semi hooked, will wean myself off over the next week hopefully

Crisps are the Devils food


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Now a Tesco white chocolate chip cookie, with this you could tempt me, damn those things are delicious! Or choc chip cookies from Subway! I'm partial to a cookie


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Just read the whole journo mate, great read! I'm at the early stages of my 'research' ( :innocent: ) and picked up a couple helpful bits. How are things going?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Just read the whole journo mate, great read! I'm at the early stages of my 'research' ( :innocent: ) and picked up a couple helpful bits. How are things going?


Ha, did wonder why you'd be asking certain questions :laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Just read the whole journo mate, great read! I'm at the early stages of my 'research' ( :innocent: ) and picked up a couple helpful bits. How are things going?


Things are going great mate, only thing i'm not looking forward to is coming off but i guess these things need to be done  I wouldn't try to encourage anyone to do things without properly researching them, but i've had no negative sides at all to report, and hopefully it stays that way throughout PCT.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

DOMS aren't too bad today after shoulders yday, doing some cardio today at lunch, going to try to do 20mins HIIT on the treadmill but i'll see how my shins hold up to that, hopefully it'll be alright. Since i've been a bit more careful with diet and booze i can notice my jeans are a bit looser already, which is a nice feeling, abs here i come


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Last jab next week eh? Not long left now then! You enjoyed it?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i got doms today from push session yesterday, week off and was surprised actually with strength on it happy enough time to get the eating back on track tho


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Last jab next week eh? Not long left now then! You enjoyed it?


Very much so, will definitely do another cycle in a few months time, would blast and cruise now if it wasn't for the girlfriend worrying. Only negative in my opinion is when i wreck my own head if i think there's something wrong with me, like when i had the cold and my asthma was bothering me i was thinking it could be something to do with my heart etc. Last jab is actually tonight :crying:



rodrigo said:


> i got doms today from push session yesterday, week off and was surprised actually with strength on it happy enough time to get the eating back on track tho


Yeah i've got my eating back on track again after getting nowhere near enough good cals/protein over the Xmas/New Year period, but at least it's out of the way now so it's all good!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Could only manage 12mins treadmill HIIT before my shins couldn't take anymore, switched to cross trainer and did 15mins mountain circuit, had aimed to do 20 but was totally f*cked at 15. Also very breathless as my asthma has been playing up a bit due to the recent weather conditions, and having had a bit of a chest infection along with the cold i had pre Xmas.

Yday's diet, in case anyone has owt to input:

0800: 500ml whole milk, 100g oats, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, banana

1030: 4 eggs scrambled

1230: apple, CNP flapjack

1300: train

1400: 25g instant whey, 50g dextrose, 500ml water

1500: stew with lots of mince

1645: 500ml water, 100g oats, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey

1900: chicken fillet, few potatoes, broccoli, peas, onions

2200: 450ml water, 45g casein, 5g glutamine

5g fish oils, 2 x multi vit, digestive enzymes


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

sounds a great lean diet plan tim


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Last jab last night, had a little over the 2ml left so jabbed 2.4ml, this is the big week coming right now! 

Back today, going to try to put some focus into increasing back width/lat spread - anybody got any tips?

Yday's diet:

0800: 500ml whole milk, 100g oats, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, banana

1030: 4 eggs scrambled

1200: train - cardio

1300: 25g instant whey, 50g dextrose, 500ml water

1400: taco beef, lettuce, onion on grainery bread

1630: 500ml water, 100g oats, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey

1900: chicken fillet, small serving of basmati rice, veg

2200: 450ml water, 45g casein, 5g glutamine

5g fish oils, 2 x multi vit, digestive enzymes


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I noticed a marked improvement on my lats when I consistently did palms facing pull ups

I've now changed to a wider grip with palms facing away from my body, I've always felt

pull downs were a waste of time on the lat machines, don't mind the HS ones


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Aren't palms facing more of a bicep exercise though, Tel?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Palms facing each other, not you.

They hit 4arms but deffo improved my back width, JW put me on to them.

Like I said, have changed for a while to palms facing away and wider grip (but not massively

wide) and seems to be working, I've always had poor lats, as in genetically not gifted, but

would say these have helped 100%


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent, thanks for that Tel, i'll give them a go as soon as i move gyms, which should hopefully be at the end of this month.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Very much so, will definitely do another cycle in a few months time, would blast and cruise now if it wasn't for the girlfriend worrying. Only negative in my opinion is when i wreck my own head if i think there's something wrong with me, like when i had the cold and my asthma was bothering me i was thinking it could be something to do with my heart etc. Last jab is actually tonight :crying:


Good stuff mate, glad it went well 

With regards to the bad shins, are you back on dbol? Sure I remember you saying you were bridging with orals


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Not back on the dbol yet, will be starting it again next week. I've always had shin splints, suffered with them since i broke my neck in 04 and spent 6 months walking about the house barefoot - although even before that i had to strap my ankles when i played footy etc. But i think they have been exaggerated while on cycle, even on the injectables, and i've seen other people mention this too. Small price to pay for awesomeness though


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Indeed mate.

I don't run or go on treadmills for the exact same reason. When on the tbol I couldn't walk for more than 100 yards without pain :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

What bothers me more is this f*ckin acid reflux, it's been plaguing me these past few days! Caused all manner of pains during my back session today and resulted in me cutting my cardio short afterwards. I'm banging Rennie in 2/3 a day at the moment as well! Can't wait to move house and get a doctors close to home, instead of 60mile away like at the moment, then i'm going to torture them until they make me better!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> What bothers me more is this f*ckin acid reflux, it's been plaguing me these past few days! Caused all manner of pains during my back session today and resulted in me cutting my cardio short afterwards. I'm banging Rennie in 2/3 a day at the moment as well! Can't wait to move house and get a doctors close to home, instead of 60mile away like at the moment, then i'm going to torture them until they make me better!


The old Acid Reflux, suffer a great deal myself, have done all my life, more so

when taking stimulants:whistling:

Off to Dr's on Friday to get some Lanzapromazole, its brilliant Tim, one tab at

beginning of day and its bye bye Acid Reflux, I was on it for about a year but

fecker made me come off it for a while, that was around 8 months ago so should

be fine to go back on it, thank fvck, 2-3 rennie a day, try packets mate:sad:

I found Gaviscon liquid better than anything else Over the counter.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I know not of this acid reflux you talk about


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Acid from the stomach leaks into the gullet, otherwise know as heartburn or indigestion

I have a small split in my oesophagus (gullet), its a hernie really but doc says they can't

operate as its too risky and I'll be ok, bs, its because of money, p1sses me off.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> The old Acid Reflux, suffer a great deal myself, have done all my life, more so
> 
> when taking stimulants:whistling:
> 
> ...


If only Tel, i've been on Lanzoprazole for about 7 years now, 30mg per day and still suffer with this excess stomach acid, it's been getting gradually worse lately, think the fact i'm on cycle might not be helping, although i don't really know why a weekly test injection would make it any worse.

I did see the doctor about coming off it as i'd been on so long, this was a couple of years back, and he told me that there wasn't any need. I suspect he'll just 'up the dose' when i go back to them with this problem, but i'm going to tell them that's not good enough. I've been considering signing up for private healthcare anyway, so perhaps now might be a good time to do that, as i'm bound to get better treatment that way.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> If only Tel, i've been on Lanzoprazole for about 7 years now, 30mg per day and still suffer with this excess stomach acid, it's been getting gradually worse lately, think the fact i'm on cycle might not be helping, although i don't really know why a weekly test injection would make it any worse.
> 
> I did see the doctor about coming off it as i'd been on so long, this was a couple of years back, and he told me that there wasn't any need. I suspect he'll just 'up the dose' when i go back to them with this problem, but i'm going to tell them that's not good enough. I've been considering signing up for private healthcare anyway, so perhaps now might be a good time to do that, as i'm bound to get better treatment that way.


Must be bad, you take Lanzaprozole (I nearly got name right) and Rennie?

the stuff did wonders for me, I wasnt on AAS at the time so maybe it won't help

Can't rightly remember why she said I had to stop taking it, but they wouldn't

renew prescription for some reason.

I also suffer a little from not the clearest breathing, if you know what I mean.

At night it sometimes can turn into a wheeze, I'm hoping cardio will sort it.

any more ailments we can discuss?? :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, i've got this spot........... :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly never had hertburn etc, the mrs tells it's awful though. Every now and again she gets it quite bad


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Well, i've got this spot........... :lol:


Pics?



pastanchicken said:


> Honestly never had hertburn etc, the mrs tells it's awful though. Every now and again she gets it quite bad


My Mrs gets it quite bad as well, every night atm, poor cows worn out:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Acid reflux? Don't do tren in that case, it's a side effect.

Nice avvy BTW.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I noticed a marked improvement on my lats when I consistently did palms facing pull ups
> 
> I've now changed to a wider grip with palms facing away from my body, I've always felt
> 
> pull downs were a waste of time on the lat machines, don't mind the HS ones





T.F. said:


> Aren't palms facing more of a bicep exercise though, Tel?





tel3563 said:


> Palms facing each other, not you.
> 
> They hit 4arms but deffo improved my back width, JW put me on to them.
> 
> ...


...i do mine with my thumbs over the bar...palms facing away....was a tip i picked up last year....works for me:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ...i do mine with my thumbs over the bar...palms facing away....was a tip i picked up last year....works for me:thumbup1:


I actually use my grips tbh, not sure how you'd manage thumbs over the bar:confused1:

Am I missing something? I deffo need all the help I can get on back width:thumbup1:

I think in general any pull up is going to improve back width, I suppose its like

everything else, the best time to change it is when you've just got in the groove

of it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I actually use my grips tbh, not sure how you'd manage thumbs over the bar:confused1:
> 
> Am I missing something? I deffo need all the help I can get on back width:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


..im talkin about lat pulldowns....is that what uze are talkin about?

as it happens...i did back last nite...thought i would focus on 3 exercises...go heavier on pulldowns...pullys and deads...i did 10 warm up reps then 8-7-5-5....peakin at the last 5....it worked added extra weight..up 5-10kg on everything.....was booshed buy mange Standing cable curls then 4x15 reverse bench curls..took me about 65mins in all.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

No Pel

Pull ups


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> No Pel
> 
> Pull ups


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

.....5'11...u say Tim... :whistling:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Acid reflux? Don't do tren in that case, it's a side effect.
> 
> Nice avvy BTW.


Cheers mate, took much deliberation before i put it up!

I've heard about the heartburn with tren, which is disappointing as i believe it's a pretty great steroid. Shame, but we'll see, maybe the doc can fix my heartburn and then i'll have a blast on it 



Pelayo said:


> .....5'11...u say Tim... :whistling:


Yes mate, 5ft 11", why? I don't follow, lol.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Dear god!!! A photo!!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Cheers mate, took much deliberation before i put it up!
> 
> I've heard about the heartburn with tren, which is disappointing as i believe it's a pretty great steroid. Shame, but we'll see, maybe the doc can fix my heartburn and then i'll have a blast on it
> 
> Yes mate, 5ft 11", why? I don't follow, lol.


Tren never made my heartburn any noticeably worse, this time or last time.

That pic is sh1t, ffs you tease us all year and then give us a back shot from

a mile away with sh1t lighting, I wanna see a front double bi with better lighting,

turn the flash off and use the natural light more.

Just cover your noggin up as I have done.

Nice hair though


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

That's as far as the pics are going, i even had the mrs stand slightly to the right so my 1/2 sleeve isn't too visible. I can't have my identity revealed, it's a matter of national security!  I might do the same pic with natural light, though i've no idea why that'll make any difference?

And yes, my hair was sitting particularly well that day, i love it when it sits just right! :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeeeeaaaaahhhhh a pic...at last.....I thought you were gonna be fvckin hideous (thats why Tel hides his face:whistling and skinny and deformed but you actualy look pretty decent....I'd like a front shot but I'm just grateful for what we have :thumb:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

That's what it's all about mate, appreciation, instead of these nagging wives in here constantly begging for more :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Cheers mate, took much deliberation before i put it up!
> 
> I've heard about the heartburn with tren, which is disappointing as i believe it's a pretty great steroid. Shame, but we'll see, maybe the doc can fix my heartburn and then i'll have a blast on it
> 
> Yes mate, 5ft 11", why? I don't follow, lol.


the pic makes u look 5'5....but i suppose we should be grateful for gettin one....in sayin that i kinda liked the mystery...u know...like "Charlies" Angels:lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

That's just my massiveness mate, the amount of muscle i pack on this 5ft11" frame makes it look tiny :lol:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

fair play mate for sticking a pic up :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers mate, was a nerve wracking experience but now that it's done i'm glad i did it :thumbup1:

Goal now is to make it more impressive and hopefully post something a lot more worth looking at next Jan!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Cheers mate, was a nerve wracking experience but now that it's done i'm glad i did it :thumbup1:
> 
> Goal now is to make it more impressive and hopefully *post something a lot more worth looking at next Jan! *


its worth lookin at this Jan....my cycle officially ended on the 6th....but unofficially ending Feb 1st...had a crazy Dec with work...flu...etc...so extending my contract:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Good man, extensions are all the rage this weather, from what i hear. I've been advised that as i've been on so long now i need to wait 4 weeks until i start PCT, so i've had to give my Dbol bridge a 1 week extension as well! Shame isn't it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Good man, extensions are all the rage this weather, from what i hear. I've been advised that as i've been on so long now i need to wait 4 weeks until i start PCT, so i've had to give my Dbol bridge a 1 week extension as well! Shame isn't it.


..terrible state of affairs Tim...just shocking:thumb:

i ditched the D-Bol early in to my cycle...doesn't agree with me...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

What do you mean it doesn't agree with you? Big fairy, sort it out 

Chest today, didn't sleep well last night which always annoys me! Woke up couple of hours early and just couldn't get back over at all. Didn't do cardio yday at lunch as i had a meeting to go to straight after, had a pretty rigorous session last night though so will have burnt off a few cals there! 

Yday's diet, had no milk so had water with first shake instead:

0800: 500ml water, 100g oats, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey, banana

1030: 4 eggs scrambled

1300: chicken, lettuce, onion, panini with taco sauce

1600: 500ml water, 100g oats, 5g glutmaine, 50g instant whey

1900: 250g lean steak mince, diced onion and tomato - planned to have rice here but f*cked it up when cooking it :lol:

2200: 450ml water, 45g casein, 5g glutamine

Done!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:confused1:sleep would be a good thing tim my 22 month old son dont want to sleep:cursing: well not in his bed anyway, wont help the recovery from the doms i am gettin after over a week off:lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

F*ck that mate, glad i've no kids as yet, i really need my 8hrs so i've no idea how i'll cope when i do have them. Plus i'm the lighter sleeper of the two of us, so no doubt i'll be the one constantly getting woke up! Weird too, first thing i'm thinking when i'm lying there unable to sleep is that this will affect my training tomorrow! Dedication!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Good chest session today, not lost any strength on it despite not training it for 3 weeks as a result of the break etc. Only thing is the reflux thing prevented me from doing any cardio after the workout, but i'll do some tomorrow after legs so that'll be ok. 

What's everyone's chest routine look like by the way? Thinking of changing things up soon.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Good chest session today, not lost any strength on it despite not training it for 3 weeks as a result of the break etc. Only thing is the reflux thing prevented me from doing any cardio after the workout, but i'll do some tomorrow after legs so that'll be ok.
> 
> What's everyone's chest routine look like by the way? Thinking of changing things up soon.


Just lowering the volume at present

Bench 3 sets

DB incl 3 sets

Weighted Dip 3 sets

May do even less depending how spent I feel, got to be worth a shot for a

few weeks, did similar low volume with shoulders yesterday, felt good tbh.

Still doing more than advised, which was 3 sets flat, 2 sets DB flyes. Hate DB

flyes as feels like I'm going to tear biceps with anything over the 25's


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

.....chest.....

DB Flys

decline smith

DB press

Cables


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey tim...jist made a wee discovery.....VENISON sausages...300g pack = 54gs protein

check it!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeez..

Just catching up.. spent alot of time off-line over the holidays spending some time with the family as I work away quite a bit.

Some nice progress being made mate -

you tried low row pulls for your lats.

and bent over BB rows??

Reps for the pics on the way mate.. similar hair style to me BTW


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers Mick, not much hassle with this hairstyle 

Low row pulls? Never heard of these, will have to check YouTube/similar for an example.

Just started doing bent over BB rows as of last week - had started doing them instead of DB rows, should i do both?

Glad to hear you'd a nice holiday time with the family, that's what these times are for IMO 

Tom - i'll have a look at those sausages, don't eat them often though as they're generally full of crap.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Check this out pal:

http://web.mit.edu/21w785/F97/weights/menu/excercises/back/pullyrow.html

I tend to make it a much slower rep with the focus on using your arms for the movement, and keeping your back straight.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mick that is the worst form ever on that seated rows vid.

You don't rate pull ups?? Must be the best for lat width IME

Now I've slated your info Glad you had a nice holiday time with Mrs


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Not linked the video for the form.. so Timmy gets the idea of the exercise...

Pulls ups yates style yes.. also palms facing each other are good.

Thanks 

xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Cheers Mick, not much hassle with this hairstyle
> 
> Low row pulls? Never heard of these, will have to check YouTube/similar for an example.
> 
> ...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nom nom nom  Sounds good to me boyo, i'll get her indoors onto it straight away :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Nom nom nom  Sounds good to me boyo, i'll get her indoors onto it straight away :thumbup1:


just got my Reflex delivery.... :bounce: :bounce:

choc mint whey...sippin as we speak

Growth Matrix pwo...bitter as hell but good result

nengex daily vitamin......ZMA......


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Got your present sorted for the wedding mate


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Got your present sorted for the wedding mate


 :2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :2guns:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Got your present sorted for the wedding mate


 :lol: Thanks Tel, it was an old wound, now opened and freshly salted :lol:

Had a good legs session today, going to be sore in the morning though. Went better than i expected after a bad nights sleep again last night, there's a flu pipe recently fitted on a wall outside our bedroom window and the rain hitting off it last night was like someone playing the steel drums outside the window! Woke me at shortly after 5, didn't get back to sleep :cursing:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> Got your present sorted for the wedding mate


That says Leeds nil opposition 1 though. What kind of a numpty designed that FFS :lol:

I like the low rows. I find I get a nice squeeze of the lats if I get my elbows low and back as far as they will go. I also think 'cheaty' form is actually OK with them and any row movement to an extent, as if you keep your body totally still it can become bicep dominated. I find barbell rows don't work my lats well so I do dumbell rows instead - just find whatever suits you.

So how much have you gained since the start of the cycle Tim? I've read the last few pages and not seen anything mentioned so apologies if you've said.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just for you, Timbo.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> That says Leeds nil opposition 1 though. What kind of a numpty designed that FFS :lol:
> 
> I like the low rows. I find I get a nice squeeze of the lats if I get my elbows low and back as far as they will go. I also think 'cheaty' form is actually OK with them and any row movement to an extent, as if you keep your body totally still it can become bicep dominated. I find barbell rows don't work my lats well so I do dumbell rows instead - just find whatever suits you.
> 
> So how much have you gained since the start of the cycle Tim? I've read the last few pages and not seen anything mentioned so apologies if you've said.


All in all i'm up slightly over a stone and bf has come down a bit over the past couple of weeks, where i've been really strict with diet and upped the cardio slightly. Still got a few weeks dbol bridge but don't expect to gain any more weight between now and end of cycle as i've been sitting around this weight for the past few weeks. I don't make a point of weighing myself too regularly, but i don't think anything has changed since i last did it.

Thanks for the info on the low rows, i'll definitely give those a go.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Just for you, Timbo.


LMFAO :lol:

Have you seen the t-shirts on Ebay? I shagged Iris Robinson, Team Iris, Team Kirk. The jokes doing the rounds are awesome too. What a complete f*ck up she has made of her life, and that of her family. Daft cow!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Just for you, Timbo.





T.F. said:


> LMFAO :lol:
> 
> Have you seen the t-shirts on Ebay? I shagged Iris Robinson, Team Iris, Team Kirk. The jokes doing the rounds are awesome too. What a complete f*ck up she has made of her life, and that of her family. Daft cow!


...who is she guys??...tell me...tell me...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ...who is she guys??...tell me...tell me...


Pel do you live in a darkened room with no TV and not read the papers

I would love to put a stone on in 1 cycle


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Pel do you live in a darkened room with no TV and not read the papers
> 
> I would love to put a stone on in 1 cycle


seriously...i dont know her...will look her up...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ...who is she guys??...tell me...tell me...


Iris Robinson, she's a naughty lady! Likes the young men!



tel3563 said:


> Pel do you live in a darkened room with no TV and not read the papers
> 
> I would love to put a stone on in 1 cycle


The joys of a first cycle eh Tel, it's hard to accept that the rest won't be anything like this one :crying:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Iris Robinson, she's a naughty lady! Likes the young men!
> 
> The joys of a first cycle eh Tel, it's hard to accept that the rest won't be anything like this one :crying:


iris...shagged a teenager...gave him 80grand....claimed mentally ill and now in the loony bin...her??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Consider yourself up to date


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Consider yourself up to date


where was i during all this....jeeeezeee:laugh:

anyhoo...back on topic...i think my gain will be 8lb...happy with that....i was 75% focused through my cycle...diet let me down some weeks.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well all, top of the morning and all that!

Got a nice confidence booster last night, guy from BUPA came out to talk about our mortgage cover and so on, first thing he said to me was "you keep yourself in good shape, i take it you work out a fair bit?" Don't you just hate it when people make those kind of comments! 

Anyway, just a bit of cardio for me today, legs on Monday, shoulders yesterday so rest day today, then back tomorrow and chest on Friday.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Hope you told him you were a dirty roider LOL ??


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

He actually said "you're a nice size too, not unnatural looking, it is all natural isn't it?" to which i looked completely baffled as to what he was talking about :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

pull day now -off to the freezer for deads and sh!t catch up with you all later coffee time


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well apparently the peelers have picked young Kirk up for having an offensive person on his weapon.

Today I did my bit for Unionism and downloaded Simon & Garfunkel's Mrs Robinson....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> He actually said "you're a nice size too, not unnatural looking, it is all natural isn't it?" to which i looked completely baffled as to what he was talking about :lol:


Cheeky Fvcker, I'd of put him out on his ar5e

How very dare he

Second thoughts I'd of said no, I'm on Creatine:lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well apparently the peelers have picked young Kirk up for having an offensive person on his weapon.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, got Mrs TF to check my blood pressure last night, she put on the wee battery powered machine which sounded like it needed new batteries, anyway, waited as usual and the results came up on the screen - 168/98  I near filled the trousers, meanwhile she's p*ssing herself laughing, which i can't understand as she's the biggest worrier there is! Anyway, she goes and gets the proper manual testing aparatus, takes BP, 112/68, perfect. F*ckin stupid machine nearly gave me a heart attack! I was totally not impressed by that! :lol:

Just had a real good back session, thoroughly enjoyed it today. No TP as usual, but doesn't matter so much on back day. Days like this i just love training


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tim:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Will check that out when i get home Darren, no YouTube access in work.

Chest today at 12, got some DOMS from back day yesterday but not too bad.

Also, Football Manager 2010 has arrived this morning from Play.com, that's my weekend sorted while her indoors goes off down home 

Signed my contract and mortgage deeds for the new house last night, if everything goes according to plan we could get the keys to our first house in 2 weeks time, awesome stuff :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on the house mate, getting your first place is class :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks mate 

Well after such a positive day in the gym yesterday, i had a stinker today. My arm was dead sore at the place where it was previously broken, was sore after yesterday so i knew things might not go well today. First press with dumbbell and the pain was too much so i wasn't going to risk hurting myself. Just spotted my mate, pushed him hard and then went and got showered. Might give it another go in the gym in my apartment building tomorrow, if it's feeling better in the morning.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Well after such a positive day in the gym yesterday, i had a stinker today. My arm was dead sore at the place where it was previously broken, was sore after yesterday so i knew things might not go well today. First press with dumbbell and the pain was too much so i wasn't going to risk hurting myself. Just spotted my mate, *pushed him hard and then went and got showered*. Might give it another go in the gym in my apartment building tomorrow, if it's feeling better in the morning.


 :thumb: ...thats my boy.... :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

good kuck with the new digs tim ,now you just have to deck it all out FFS,my wife must think i am a painter/decorator the muppet ...just when i think the house is done -new colour scheme or kids room needs freshened up WTF give my heed peace woman LOL


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

you goona put up some pics to compare/


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

corbuk said:


> you goona put up some pics to compare/


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tim?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Well lads, i've got a confession to make, i succumbed to peer pressure at the weekend and went on the sauce on Saturday :beer: Ended up in a total session, all day boozing, not much eating yesterday, not good at all. Oh well, just have to get on with it i suppose, back to training tomorrow.

Have decided against running the oral bridge, or at least i think i have anyway. I've been asked to play footy with a group of lads and i wouldn't mind the cardio, 2 x 1hr per week, Wed + Sun and i don't want my shin splints to be murdering me during it.

How were the weekends? All good? Beer free or beer full?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

guinness on saturday tim:thumb: done a footy bet and those to$$ers leeds beat me for 140squid :cursing: sorry all you leeds fans,but was home for just after tea and me and the wifey poos had a massive chinese meal and i washed it down with some ben and jerrys fook me i am a bloater:lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah it was Guinness for me too when i was out, then cans of Harp at mine, then some crazy dark Polish vodka that my mate's Polish lodger bought him. Shots of that between the two of us, memory pretty much ends there.

Woke in the morning, clothes all up the hallway, coat underneath the table, in a ball, red wine spilt all over the wooden floors, a smashed glass, £10 notes strewn about my bed. Honestly, WTF was going on in my house??????? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Yeah it was Guinness for me too when i was out, then cans of Harp at mine, then some crazy dark Polish vodka that my mate's Polish lodger bought him. Shots of that between the two of us, memory pretty much ends there.
> 
> Woke in the morning, clothes all up the hallway, coat underneath the table, in a ball, red wine spilt all over the wooden floors, a smashed glass, £10 notes strewn about my bed. Honestly, WTF was going on in my house??????? :lol:


.....luv it.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Have decided the drinking really isn't worth it, p*ssed sleep on Sat night, hungover sleep on Sun night, poor nights sleep last night, crap/non existant diet on Sat, poor diet on Sun, slightly better yday but that's 3 whole days f*cked up, just because i decided to get wasted on Sat - poor form. And i'm doing shoulders today and bet i struggle more than i generally would too :cursing:

Well i'm back on the straight and narrow from today, diet 100% again, got to sort myself out :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:lol:how many times (THE NEVER AGAIN:cursing story until next month or so when you need to let off steam and live a little, i say this near every time and i know the scenario that plays out FFS, i got a 40th party this week and have been will i wont i but really i know i will and its in a british legion 2 quid a pint or something:beer: its a pi$$er then


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I said to my gf that 'this drinking carry on just isn't worth it' and she just laughed and said 'if only i had a pound.....' :lol:

Oh well, at least it'll be a good while until the next one! :beer:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

F*ckin fire drill b*stards! 31 flights of stairs i just walked up. Cardio = done!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

T.F. said:


> F*ckin fire drill b*stards! 31 flights of stairs i just walked up. Cardio = done!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: .....oh tim...u do make me laugh.....

jus aoutto start pct....hgc...tammipax....here i come...


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Back session done, have had a pain in lower back for the past few days so didn't do any deadlifts. Pull downs, BB rows, DB rows, done. Don't train biceps because can't train left arm due to poor ROM after NHS f*ck up 

Good session today though, happy with how it went, diet been bang on now the past couple of days, feeling like i've got my focus back again, after the weekend blow out


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Back session done, have had a pain in lower back for the past few days so didn't do any deadlifts. Pull downs, BB rows, DB rows, done. Don't train biceps because can't train left arm due to poor ROM after NHS f*ck up
> 
> Good session today though, happy with how it went, diet been bang on now the past couple of days, feeling like i've got my focus back again, after the weekend blow out


Were you tempted to go and watch the footy down the pub??

Might of left the Red tinted spectacles at home then:lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: Fcuker 

Good back DOMS today, looking forward to chest tomorrow, was going to do cardio today but have just decided to rest after training Tue and Wed.

Off to bank later to arrange to settle the biggest bill i've ever received in my life, for solicitor's fees and our house deposit! Ouch! A sizeable bank balance is about to be reduced to virtually nil! :crying:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Off to bank later to arrange to settle the biggest bill i've ever received in my life, for solicitor's fees and our house deposit! Ouch! A sizeable bank balance is about to be reduced to virtually nil! :crying:


 :lol: awful mate.

I was about to complete on a property and had to pull out at the last minute before getting the place I'm in now, so ended up paying double fees. No that hurt :cursing:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best with the new house pal.

What's with the harp??

I was over in Belfast last Thursday for a flying visit


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Ouch! Double fees, f*ckin hell, what a disaster!

Harp rocks big Mick, how can you not know this? Ice cold Harp lager, mmmmmm! :beer:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Indeed mate!

You still not going ahead with the dbol?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nah, going to avoid it, want to be able to actually enjoy playing football again and i haven't played in months now so i'm keen to get back into it. I am tempted to go for the dbol, but i'm 2 weeks+ since my last jab and not down in strength so it's not really bothering me so far.

Which leads me to a Q, how soon after cycle do people start to notice 'losing gains'? Diet will be staying as it was throughout cylce, and training will be still be ongoing.

I'm glad i haven't 'woke up one morning and it's all gone', like what happened to that Canadian guy who wrote that fascinating (load of sh|t article) in the Guardian!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

It's like a steady drop week after week - most important thing is to keep the cals up to keep hold of those gains mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Harp is pîss.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> It's like a steady drop week after week - most important thing is to keep the cals up to keep hold of those gains mate


Ok Mick, cool, i'll not be making any changes to my diet so things should hopefully stay good! Starting to get the old mind f*ck where i think 'i'm getting smaller' but i think that's just in my head cos i know i'm not on gear anymore.



dmcc said:


> Harp is pîss.


You keep peddling these lies Darren, but you're not fooling anyone! 

Chest day today, here's hoping my arm doesn't give me any bother this week, like it did last. I think it should be fine though, last week the pain was after doing back on Thursday so i'm hopeful that yesterday's rest should leave me pain free today. Come on!

PS Carlos Tevez is a cnut :cursing:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

T.F. said:


> PS Carlos Tevez is a cnut :cursing:


x2 :beer:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Morning all, not much to update training wise, got the most irritating cough at the moment which has meant i've hardly slept in the past couple of nights. Not going to even attempt to train when i feel like this, seeing doc tomorrow afternoon so hopefully i'll get something for it then.

Training will probably be a bit messed up next week too as we're due to get the keys to our house on Fri, which means next week will be spent sorting out one thing and another. Hopefully i'll manage to pop along to the gym a couple of times, maybe do a couple of full body routines or something.


----------

